# sempre di tradimenti parlando...



## ripp3r (28 Giugno 2007)

se una donna o un uomo tradisce ...lo farà ancora in un futuro???secondo voi???


----------



## Old Airforever (28 Giugno 2007)

ripp3r ha detto:


> se una donna o un uomo tradisce ...lo farà ancora in un futuro???secondo voi???


Dipende. Quando parlo di tradimenti, lo faccio considerando le mie esperienze di tradito, le fanciulle che mi hanno tradito e le persone che ben conosco e che tradiscono.
Per una buona percentuale di loro, ho notato che la non serietà (perchè a parer mio di non serietà si parla) è come se fosse un cromosomo, anche se so di persone che hanno tradito una sola volta. Ma a parer mio (sempre considerando le mie esperienze dirette ed indirette), l'esigenza di essere poco fedeli permane. Perchè e dentro i traditori.
Il motto è: "Il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio".
Air


----------



## Old carlo77 (28 Giugno 2007)

*ciao*

Ciao

Secondo me si...specie se la cosa viene confessata e si viene perdonati senza che da parte del traditore ci sia stato un vero pentimento, ma solo mera contrizione.

In genere le persone non cambiano, quindi se si è tradito perchè nel rapporto qualcosa non va, è facile che dopo pochi mesi si torni punto e a capo e ci si ricaschi.

Carlo77


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2007)

*dipende*



ripp3r ha detto:


> se una donna o un uomo tradisce ...lo farà ancora in un futuro???secondo voi???


Dipende dal movente del tradimento e dalle occasioni...


----------



## silviuzzobbello0 (28 Giugno 2007)

*anke secondo me...*

anche secondo me...il tradimento è insito nella natura umana...e per di più, una volta che il partnerti tradisce puoi inizialmente sentirti male, ma poi prevale la voglia di vendetta...no???parlo per mia esperienza personale...una mia ex quando l'ho beccata è stata lei per prima a dirmi "non voglio che mi perdoni perchè so che prima o poi ti vendicheresti allo stesso modo anche tu..."...si tradisce e non si vuol essere traditi...


----------



## Old Airforever (28 Giugno 2007)

*ALT*



silviuzzobbello0 ha detto:


> anche secondo me...il tradimento è insito nella natura umana...e per di più, una volta che il partnerti tradisce puoi inizialmente sentirti male, ma poi prevale la voglia di vendetta...no???parlo per mia esperienza personale...una mia ex quando l'ho beccata è stata lei per prima a dirmi "non voglio che mi perdoni perchè so che prima o poi ti vendicheresti allo stesso modo anche tu..."...si tradisce e non si vuol essere traditi...


Calma, calma, io sono stato due volte. Non ho mai cercato vendetta, tradendo anch'io. Ho sempre cercato giustizia. Che non ho ancora trovato.
Air


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (28 Giugno 2007)

*eheheh*



Airforever ha detto:


> Calma, calma, io sono stato due volte. Non ho mai cercato vendetta, tradendo anch'io. Ho sempre cercato giustizia. Che non ho ancora trovato.
> Air



eheheh...hai praticamente detto la mia stessa cosa...giustizia, anke se non lo è letteralmente, è sinonimo di vendetta...hanno lo stesso significato per l'uomo/donna...


----------



## tatitati (28 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Dipende. Quando parlo di tradimenti, lo faccio considerando le mie esperienze di tradito, le fanciulle che mi hanno tradito e le persone che ben conosco e che tradiscono.
> Per una buona percentuale di loro, ho notato che la non serietà (perchè a parer mio di non serietà si parla) è come se fosse un cromosomo, anche se so di persone che hanno tradito una sola volta. Ma a parer mio (sempre considerando le mie esperienze dirette ed indirette), l'esigenza di essere poco fedeli permane. Perchè e dentro i traditori.
> Il motto è: "Il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio".
> Air


 
a parte che si dice cromosoma, poi non è proprio così... e non inzinare al tradimento ciccio così se no fai anche tu parte del patrimonio genetico del traditore!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Giugno 2007)

ripp3r ha detto:


> se una donna o un uomo tradisce ...lo farà ancora in un futuro???secondo voi???


...Hi, hi, hi... Se una donna o un uomo, fino ad ora, *NON* hanno tradito...  Non lo faranno  "in un futuro"?... Hi, hi, hi... Capisci, amico mio?... Capisci?... Hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Airforever (28 Giugno 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> a parte che si dice cromosoma, poi non è proprio così... e non inzinare al tradimento ciccio così se no fai anche tu parte del patrimonio genetico del traditore!!!!


 
Mi scusi, dott.ssa Tatina. Mi pento di aver utilizzato l'inesatto termine e me ne scuso. Cromosoma, non cromosomo.
I'm so sorry!
Air


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (28 Giugno 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...Hi, hi, hi... Se una donna o un uomo, fino ad ora, *NON* hanno tradito...  Non lo faranno  "in un futuro"?... Hi, hi, hi... Capisci, amico mio?... Capisci?... Hi, hi, hi...


è gia...io ammetto di non avere MAI tradito fin'ora che voi ci crediate o no...ma perchè sono sempre stato bravo a trattenermi... e perchè le mie storie UHT(a lunga scadenza... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   sono state solo 2 e ero davver davvvero innamorato...


----------



## Old Airforever (28 Giugno 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> è gia...io ammetto di non avere MAI tradito fin'ora che voi ci crediate o no...ma perchè sono sempre stato bravo a trattenermi... e perchè le mie storie UHT(a lunga scadenza...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti credo perchè anch'io ho la tua "politica" di vita sentimentale. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Air


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Giugno 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> a parte che si dice cromosoma, poi non è proprio così... e non inzinare al tradimento ciccio così se no fai anche tu parte del patrimonio genetico del traditore!!!!


... A parte che i cromosomi non c'entrano proprio nulla, dato che il cromosoma è la struttura che organizza i geni e non i geni stessi che, soli, sono depositari dell'informazione, per l'appunto, genetica... 

...Ulteriormente, se l'infedeltà fosse genetica (e non cromosomica... Hi, hi, hi...), qualcuno dovrebbe dirmi se si tratta di un carattere recessivo o dominante... Qual è il modello ereditario... Qualcuno dovrebbe dirmi come, un comportamento strettamente sociale, possa essere codificato tra le adenine e le citosine... Mai sentito parlare della NON TRASMISSIBILITA' DEI CARATTERI ACQUISITI?... Mai sentito parlare di Lamarck?... Amici... Amiche... Ma come fate a "_sparare_" queste bestialità?... Non ci si può permettere, al giorno d'oggi, di non conoscere nemmeno quanto era ben noto già nel '700... Suvvia... Per carità!


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Mi scusi, dott.ssa Tatina. Mi pento di aver utilizzato l'inesatto termine e me ne scuso. Cromosoma, non cromosomo.
> I'm so sorry!
> Air


... Stai tranquillo, amico mio... Anche la dott.ssa Tatina ha confuso il cromosoma con i geni e gli alleli...


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Giugno 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> è gia...io ammetto di non avere MAI tradito fin'ora che voi ci crediate o no...ma perchè sono sempre stato bravo a trattenermi... e perchè le mie storie UHT(a lunga scadenza...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... Vedi, amico mio... La risposta, quella corretta, te la sei data da solo... Lascia perdere le adenine e le citosine... Si tratta di comportamenti SOCIALI... E lì, trovano la loro spiegazione e il loro significato...


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (28 Giugno 2007)

*beh*

io credo che per genetico intendesse dire che è proprio di una persona...che dipende dal carattere di una persona...da come ha vissuto ...da come è cresciuta...e poi credo che quando oltre ai sentimenti ci siano di mezzo anche magari dei cuccioli...alllora bisogna essere in grado di rendersene conto e mettere la testa a posto...o in pace...


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ti credo perchè anch'io ho la tua "politica" di vita sentimentale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... Ciao Air... E si tratta di una "politica" che sicuramente non hai nel genoma... Dove, invece, hai il colore degli occhi, l'altezza, il colore dei capelli ed, eventualmente, la talessemia mediterranea... O la sindrome di Klinefelter... O la trisomia del "21"... O la sindrome da cromosoma X fragile...Capisci?... Hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Giugno 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> io credo che per genetico intendesse dire che è proprio di una persona...che dipende dal carattere di una persona...da come ha vissuto ...da come è cresciuta...e poi credo che quando oltre ai sentimenti ci siano di mezzo anche magari dei cuccioli...alllora bisogna essere in grado di rendersene conto e mettere la testa a posto...o in pace...


... Amico mio... "genetico" è esattamente il contrario di "carattere", di "come ha vissuto", di "come è cresciuta"... Del fatto che ci siano dei bambini... Tutta questa "roba", è SOCIALE... Vive nel mondo dei SIGNIFICATI... E non in quello dei nucleotidi...


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (28 Giugno 2007)

ma lo so benissimo...quello che dicevo e che intendesse dire che è una cosa propria di una persona...uffa ma perchè nei forum ci son sempre i professori???


----------



## Bruja (28 Giugno 2007)

*reiterare*

Non èdetto che debba accadere nè che un tradimento tiri l'altro, ma è certa una cosa, la resistenza primaria che sempre esiste quando non si è ancora tradito non è più efficace.
Non è detto che diventi una concausa, ma non ha più alcuna deterrenza.  Se accade, dopo la rpima colta il senso di colpa va molto scemando, dal momento stesso che il tradimento viene ripetuto.
Bruja


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (28 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non èdetto che debba accadere nè che un tradimento tiri l'altro, ma è certa una cosa, la resistenza primaria che sempre esiste quando non si è ancora tradito non è più efficace.
> Non è detto che diventi una concausa, ma non ha più alcuna deterrenza.  Se accade, dopo la rpima colta il senso di colpa va molto scemando, dal momento stesso che il tradimento viene ripetuto.
> Bruja


è appunto proprio per questo che dico...come si fa a restare con una persona che ti tradisce o che ti ha tradito???l'unico motivo per cui lo farei sarebbbero i piccoli...


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Giugno 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> ma lo so benissimo...quello che dicevo e che intendesse dire che è una cosa propria di una persona...uffa ma perchè nei forum ci son sempre i professori???


... No, niente professori... Si chiama "_rigore analitico_"... "_lucidità critica_"... E' la stessa lucidità e lo stesso rigore che mi porta a dire che nemmeno "_che è una cosa propria di_ _una persona_" è corretto... Vedi, i comportamenti sociali, attengono, per l'appunto, al piano sociale e non a quello personale... E' una scelta "_personale_" se mangi con la forchetta?... E' una scelta "_personale_" se ti fai la barba?... E' una scelta "_personale_" l'istituzione del matrimonio?... E' una scelta "_personale_", l'idea che hai di "_moglie_"?... Amico mio, tutta la realtà, *E'* una costruzione SOCIALE... Capisci?


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (28 Giugno 2007)

certo certo... non sentirti offeso perche ti ho dato del prof...è solo che mi da fastidio quando uno esprime una cosa con parole proprie che debba essere subito corretto e ricorretto tutto qui 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  comunque sono daccordo con te


----------



## Old Angel (28 Giugno 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> certo certo... non sentirti offeso perche ti ho dato del prof...è solo che mi da fastidio quando uno esprime una cosa con parole proprie che debba essere subito corretto e ricorretto tutto qui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non farci caso stiamo cercando di indotrinarlo a sta cosa ma.....è più forte di lui


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non èdetto che debba accadere nè che un tradimento tiri l'altro, ma è certa una cosa, la resistenza primaria che sempre esiste quando non si è ancora tradito non è più efficace.
> Non è detto che diventi una concausa, ma non ha più alcuna deterrenza. Se accade, dopo la rpima colta il senso di colpa va molto scemando, dal momento stesso che il tradimento viene ripetuto.
> Bruja


... Amica mia... Aspetta un momento... Frena... Vedi, tu tratti il tradimento, come la violazione di un tabù... Il tabù, è essenzialmente legato alla cultura della società che lo impone; l'antropologia distingue dei tabù ricorrenti, come la morte, il sesso, la malattia mentale e altri tabù, detti universali, come l'incesto... Il tabù, viene applicato sia a ciò che è considerato impuro, sia a ciò che viene considerato sacro, è viene imposto come protezione... Ora, amica mia, il tuo ragionamento, nella nostra società, vale ancora per l'incesto, fortemente sanzionato... Ma non vale più per il tradimento... Comportamento diffusissimo... Tollerato... Che non ha più i confini e le caratteristiche del tabù... Capisci?... In realtà, *E'* la forma ipocritamente tollerata, di espressione del disagio soggettivo, vissuto nella relazione con l'altro... Insomma, quella che tu chiami "resistenza primaria" (Sociale), non esiste più... Al massimo, esiste una "resistenza secondaria" (Individuale), dipendente dal livello "_etico_" del soggetto...


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (28 Giugno 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Amica mia... Aspetta un momento... Frena... Vedi, tu tratti il tradimento, come la violazione di un tabù... Il tabù, è essenzialmente legato alla cultura della società che lo impone; l'antropologia distingue dei tabù ricorrenti, come la morte, il sesso, la malattia mentale e altri tabù, detti universali, come l'incesto... Il tabù, viene applicato sia a ciò che è considerato impuro, sia a ciò che viene considerato sacro, è viene imposto come protezione... Ora, amica mia, il tuo ragionamento, nella nostra società, vale ancora per l'incesto, fortemente sanzionato... Ma non vale più per il tradimento... Comportamento diffusissimo... Tollerato... Che non ha più i confini e le caratteristiche del tabù... Capisci?... In realtà, *E'* la forma ipocritamente tollerata, di espressione del disagio soggettivo, vissuto nella relazione con l'altro... Insomma, quella che tu chiami "resistenza primaria" (Sociale), non esiste più... Al massimo, esiste una "resistenza secondaria" (Individuale), dipendente dal livello "_etico_" del soggetto...



in parole povere???


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Giugno 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> certo certo... non sentirti offeso perche ti ho dato del prof...è solo che mi da fastidio quando uno esprime una cosa con parole proprie che debba essere subito corretto e ricorretto tutto qui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... Amico mio, è una "_discussione_", non una "_correzione_"... Una discussione reciprocamente rispettosa... Poi, il bello è che io sono veramente un professore... Hi, hi, hi... Quindi, non hai sbagliato a darmi del "_professore_"... Non mi sento affatto offeso... E mi ha fatto molto piacere discutere con te...


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Giugno 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Non farci caso stiamo cercando di *indotrinarlo* a sta cosa ma.....è più forte di lui


... Indottrinarlo... Hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Angel (28 Giugno 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Indottrinarlo... Hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Giugno 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> in parole povere???


... Senti, ogni società ha dei tabù, delle proibizioni, che presidia molto attentamente, sanzionando ogni violazione... Ad esempio l'incesto... Un padre che va a letto con la figlia, per la nostra cultura, è assolutamente inaccettabile... E' un tabù... E' un comportamento "_proibito_"... Nell'antico Egitto, invece, i faraoni *DOVEVANO* sposare le loro sorelle, al fine di mantenere la discendenza regale... Attualmente, in India, si pratica l'endogamia, ovvero ci si *DEVE* sposare tra membri della stessa casta... Il tradimento, per essere sostanzialmente proibito e per essere soggetto ad una vera "_resistenza_" alla messa in atto, dovrebbe avere le caratteristiche di un tabù... Ora, nella nostra società, non rappresenta affatto un tabù... E' ampiamente tollerato... Anzi, spesso, è il "_tradito_" ad essere esposto al pubblico ludibrio... Capisci?... Questo perché il tradimento è diventato la "_valvola di sicurezza_" della pentola a pressione del matrimonio e delle relazioni affettive in genere... E' molto più destabilizzante, dell'ordine sociale, la fine dei matrimoni, magari con dei figli, rispetto alla sofferenza, vissuta sul piano strettamente soggettivo, del "_tradito_"... Non sono quindi presenti delle reali "_resistenze_" sul piano sociale... Anzi, sul piano sociale, sempre più si tollera il tradimento... Personalmente, e l'ho già scritto, ritengo che in futuro, accanto alla famiglia tradizionale, emergeranno nuovi modelli famigliari e una sempre maggiore tolleranza e libertà dei comportamenti sessuali... Questo, in coincidenza con la fine del modello economico-sociale capitalistico... Ma qui, la questione è complessa e richiederebbe molte spiegazioni...


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (28 Giugno 2007)

ah ok...adesso ho capito 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ........................off topic[che bello sentire qualcuno che dice che arriverà la fine del sistema capitalistico...non additatemi sono apolitico da sempre ma non sopporto il modo in cui e strutturata la società odierna...]


----------



## Old multipers (28 Giugno 2007)

*Clap Clap Clap*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Senti, ogni società ha dei tabù, delle proibizioni, che presidia molto attentamente, sanzionando ogni violazione... Ad esempio l'incesto... Un padre che va a letto con la figlia, per la nostra cultura, è assolutamente inaccettabile... E' un tabù... E' un comportamento "_proibito_"... Nell'antico Egitto, invece, i faraoni *DOVEVANO* sposare le loro sorelle, al fine di mantenere la discendenza regale... Attualmente, in India, si pratica l'endogamia, ovvero ci si *DEVE* sposare tra membri della stessa casta... Il tradimento, per essere sostanzialmente proibito e per essere soggetto ad una vera "_resistenza_" alla messa in atto, dovrebbe avere le caratteristiche di un tabù... Ora, nella nostra società, non rappresenta affatto un tabù... E' ampiamente tollerato... Anzi, spesso, è il "_tradito_" ad essere esposto al pubblico ludibrio... Capisci?... Questo perché il tradimento è diventato la "_valvola di sicurezza_" della pentola a pressione del matrimonio e delle relazioni affettive in genere... E' molto più destabilizzante, dell'ordine sociale, la fine dei matrimoni, magari con dei figli, rispetto alla sofferenza, vissuta sul piano strettamente soggettivo, del "_tradito_"... Non sono quindi presenti delle reali "_resistenze_" sul piano sociale... Anzi, sul piano sociale, sempre più si tollera il tradimento... Personalmente, e l'ho già scritto, ritengo che in futuro, accanto alla famiglia tradizionale, emergeranno nuovi modelli famigliari e una sempre maggiore tolleranza e libertà dei comportamenti sessuali... Questo, in coincidenza con la fine del modello economico-sociale capitalistico... Ma qui, la questione è complessa e richiederebbe molte spiegazioni...


Applausi, applausi e ancora applausi.
Ecco, questo è ciò che ho cercato di spiegare anche io, in modo molto più terra-terra, con meno cultura alle spalle, ma è proprio da qui che son partita coi miei ragionamenti quando mi son messa a scrivere che secondo me il mondo un giorno accetterà la "legalizzazione del tradimento". L'attuale situazione che ha spiegato 
chensamurai è secondo me solo la prima avvisaglia di come il pensiero e la visione delle cose stanno cambiando.

Grazie professore, grazie.


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Giugno 2007)

multipers ha detto:


> Applausi, applausi e ancora applausi.
> Ecco, questo è ciò che ho cercato di spiegare anche io, in modo molto più terra-terra, con meno cultura alle spalle, ma è proprio da qui che son partita coi miei ragionamenti quando mi son messa a scrivere che secondo me il mondo un giorno accetterà la "legalizzazione del tradimento". L'attuale situazione che ha spiegato
> chensamurai è secondo me solo la prima avvisaglia di come il pensiero e la visione delle cose stanno cambiando.
> 
> Grazie professore, grazie.


... Grazie a te... Amica mia...


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (28 Giugno 2007)

è gia da un bel po' che si sente parlare di coppia aperta...non è una novità... sbaglio???


----------



## Nobody (28 Giugno 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Senti, ogni società ha dei tabù, delle proibizioni, che presidia molto attentamente, sanzionando ogni violazione... Ad esempio l'incesto... Un padre che va a letto con la figlia, per la nostra cultura, è assolutamente inaccettabile... E' un tabù... E' un comportamento "_proibito_"... Nell'antico Egitto, invece, i faraoni *DOVEVANO* sposare le loro sorelle, al fine di mantenere la discendenza regale... Attualmente, in India, si pratica l'endogamia, ovvero ci si *DEVE* sposare tra membri della stessa casta... Il tradimento, per essere sostanzialmente proibito e per essere soggetto ad una vera "_resistenza_" alla messa in atto, dovrebbe avere le caratteristiche di un tabù... Ora, nella nostra società, non rappresenta affatto un tabù... E' ampiamente tollerato... Anzi, spesso, è il "_tradito_" ad essere esposto al pubblico ludibrio... Capisci?... Questo perché il tradimento è diventato la "_valvola di sicurezza_" della pentola a pressione del matrimonio e delle relazioni affettive in genere... E' molto più destabilizzante, dell'ordine sociale, la fine dei matrimoni, magari con dei figli, rispetto alla sofferenza, vissuta sul piano strettamente soggettivo, del "_tradito_"... Non sono quindi presenti delle reali "_resistenze_" sul piano sociale... Anzi, sul piano sociale, sempre più si tollera il tradimento... Personalmente, e l'ho già scritto, ritengo che in futuro, accanto alla famiglia tradizionale, emergeranno nuovi modelli famigliari e una sempre maggiore tolleranza e libertà dei comportamenti sessuali... *Questo, in coincidenza con la fine del modello economico-sociale capitalistico... Ma qui, la questione è complessa e richiederebbe molte spiegazioni..*.


Interessante questa implicazione, caro Chen. Ritieni incompatibile un regime di libertà sessuale riconosciuta anche all'interno del matrimonio, col modello capitalistico?


----------



## Old multipers (28 Giugno 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> è gia da un bel po' che si sente parlare di coppia aperta...non è una novità... sbaglio???


Io non intendo coppia aperta, non parlo di coppie che hanno discusso l'agomento nel privato di casa loro e sono arrivate all'accettazione. Parlo di mondo, di popolo, di società che un giorno accetterà la cosa come si accetta di andare a bere un caffè.


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Giugno 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> ah ok...adesso ho capito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... Amico mio, con la fine dalla forma attuale della famiglia, finirà la forma attuale dello Stato e finirà la forma attuale dei rapporti economici... Finirà il DOMINIO ATTUALE dell'uomo sulla DONNA... Finirà la PROPRIETA' dell'uomo sulla donna... E finirà il modello PATRIARCALE e con esso il POTERE MASCHILE... Finalmente, si avrà il ritorno al MATRIARCATO ORIGINARIO... Un mondo dominato dal pensiero "_femminile_", dalla "_Dea madre_", sarà un mondo MIGLIORE... Amico mio, in verità ti dico: se esiste una speranza per il nostro futuro, è rappresentata dalle DONNE... Ricordati che una madre non spedirebbe MAI il figlio, a cui a dato la vita, in guerra... Un padre, sì... D'altra parte, che ne sa un maschio del mistero di un corpo, quello femminile, capace di infondere la vita e l'esistenza ad una creatura dell'universo?... Ha scritto il grande poeta Evgenji Aleksandrovic Evtusenko: "_Natura, come hai fatto misero l'uomo, privandolo della maternità..._"

... Com'è misero il mondo maschile che vedo...


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Interessante questa implicazione, caro Chen. Ritieni incompatibile un regime di libertà sessuale riconosciuta anche all'interno del matrimonio, col modello capitalistico?


... Certamente... Assolutamente incompatibile... Il regime di libertà sessuale, presuppone una natura del matrimonio e delle relazioni, assolutamente diversa dall'attuale... Quindi, significa minare alla base l'attuale "_apparato ideologico di Stato_" che è la famiglia... Capisci?... La famiglia attuale, è il primo mattone della costruzione capitalistica della società... Ecco perché, da parte di certi ideologi, si predica tanto sul valore della "_famiglia_"... Ma quale "_famiglia_"?... Ovviamente, quella prevista dalla forma attuale, funzionale all'assetto economico attuale... La famiglia che "_consuma_"... La famiglia "_stabile_" che produce... Capisci?... La famiglia attuale che alleva i "_cittadini di domani_"... Che riproducono i comportamenti appresi in seno alla famiglia e quindi... "_passivi e docili_ _consumatori_"... Capisci?...


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Giugno 2007)

multipers ha detto:


> Io non intendo coppia aperta, non parlo di coppie che hanno discusso l'agomento nel privato di casa loro e sono arrivate all'accettazione. Parlo di mondo, di popolo, di società che un giorno accetterà la cosa come si accetta di andare a bere un caffè.


... Amico mio... Sarai anche poco "_professorale_" ma hai le idee molto chiare... 

...E' esattamente come hai scritto... Ci intendiamo perfettamente...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2007)

*!*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Amico mio, con la fine dalla forma attuale della famiglia, finirà la forma attuale dello Stato e finirà la forma attuale dei rapporti economici... Finirà il DOMINIO ATTUALE dell'uomo sulla DONNA... Finirà la PROPRIETA' dell'uomo sulla donna... E finirà il modello PATRIARCALE e con esso il POTERE MASCHILE... Finalmente, si avrà il ritorno al MATRIARCATO ORIGINARIO... Un mondo dominato dal pensiero "_femminile_", dalla "_Dea madre_", sarà un mondo MIGLIORE... Amico mio, in verità ti dico: se esiste una speranza per il nostro futuro, è rappresentata dalle DONNE... Ricordati che una madre non spedirebbe MAI il figlio, *a cui a dato la vita*, in guerra... Un padre, sì... D'altra parte, che ne sa un maschio del mistero di un corpo, quello femminile, capace di infondere la vita e l'esistenza ad una creatura dell'universo?... Ha scritto il grande poeta Evgenji Aleksandrovic Evtusenko: "_Natura, come hai fatto misero l'uomo, privandolo della maternità..._"
> 
> ... Com'è misero il mondo maschile che vedo...


Tutti possono sbagliare


----------



## Nobody (28 Giugno 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Certamente... Assolutamente incompatibile... Il regime di libertà sessuale, presuppone una natura del matrimonio e delle relazioni, assolutamente diversa dall'attuale... Quindi, significa minare alla base l'attuale "_apparato ideologico di Stato_" che è la famiglia... Capisci?... La famiglia attuale, è il primo mattone della costruzione capitalistica della società... Ecco perché, da parte di certi ideologi, si predica tanto sul valore della "_famiglia_"... Ma quale "_famiglia_"?... Ovviamente, quella prevista dalla forma attuale, funzionale all'assetto economico attuale... La famiglia che "_consuma_"... La famiglia "_stabile_" che produce... Capisci?... La famiglia attuale che alleva i "_cittadini di domani_"... Che riproducono i comportamenti appresi in seno alla famiglia e quindi... "_passivi e docili_ _consumatori_"... Capisci?...


Si, non avevo mai considerato la questione sotto questo aspetto...ma credo ci sia una logica stringente in quello che scrivi.
Ma allora...tradire diventa rivoluzionario. Distruggere una famiglia equivarebbe a distruggere una cellula malata di un corpo malato. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





p.s.: La nostra amica lettrice-ridens mi chiede di domandarti chi è Sophia...lei non me lo vuole dire


----------



## Maria (28 Giugno 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Amico mio, con la fine dalla forma attuale della famiglia, finirà la forma attuale dello Stato e finirà la forma attuale dei rapporti economici... Finirà il DOMINIO ATTUALE dell'uomo sulla DONNA... Finirà la PROPRIETA' dell'uomo sulla donna... E finirà il modello PATRIARCALE e con esso il POTERE MASCHILE... Finalmente, si avrà il ritorno al MATRIARCATO ORIGINARIO... Un mondo dominato dal pensiero "_femminile_", dalla "_Dea madre_", sarà un mondo MIGLIORE... Amico mio, in verità ti dico: se esiste una speranza per il nostro futuro, è rappresentata dalle DONNE... Ricordati che una madre non spedirebbe MAI il figlio, a cui a dato la vita, in guerra... Un padre, sì... D'altra parte, che ne sa un maschio del mistero di un corpo, quello femminile, capace di infondere la vita e l'esistenza ad una creatura dell'universo?... Ha scritto il grande poeta Evgenji Aleksandrovic Evtusenko: "_Natura, come hai fatto misero l'uomo, privandolo della maternità..._"
> 
> ... Com'è misero il mondo maschile che vedo...


RAGAZZI MA QUESTO SAMURAI E' UN MITOOOOOOOOOO! CHEN TI AMO!


----------



## Bruja (28 Giugno 2007)

*Chen*

Forse non ho espresso quello che intendevo in nuce: il tradimento per me non è un tabù, è semplicemente qualcosa che viene fatto alle spalle altrui... e parlo del tradimento in senso lato, se non ci fosse inganno o occultazione non sarebbe tale. Mi diventa difficile considerarlo un tabù, e senza a dare a cercare fra lo scibile e il cogitato umano fin qui esternato, il tradimento è qualcosa che non sento giusto e leale perchè la mia coscienza me lo dice e non i tabù, la morale comune o le varie confessioni più o meno religiose.
Quando si ha l'abitudine a guiardare negli occhi le persone con cui tratti.... è difficile fare come dice Seneca che le nostre mancanze ed i nostri difetti li portiamo sul groppone, perchè loi vedi specchiati in chi ti guarda e si aspetta che tu non deluda quello sguardo.
Poi possiamo fare sofismi fino al week end... ma i fatti stanno nella sostanza dell'agire, non nell'eluuibrazione preordinata o premeditata.
Scusa la franchezza, ma alla fine la mia domanda finale resta sempre ed in ogni cosa "cosa si può fare o non fare per ovviare al problema?". Se la mettiamo sul teorico........ti trovo decine di scuse anche per i traditori, che mi costa, basta ragionare al contrario e pensare che sia giusto così.................. i sofismi e le giustificazioni si trovano, gli avvocati lo fanno da secoli! (Massima considerazione per la loro professione che è quelficazioni psicologiche si trovanoa di presentare innocenza ed alibi dei loro clienti!!)
Bruja

p.s. la coscienza, ti prevengo non credo dipenda dalla socializzazione, credo ad un innato senso interiore del bene e del male, ad una pietas intrinseca in noi.


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tutti possono sbagliare


... E' la tastiera e la velocità con cui devo rispondere... Dicesi REFUSO...


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, non avevo mai considerato la questione sotto questo aspetto...ma credo ci sia una logica stringente in quello che scrivi.
> Ma allora...tradire diventa rivoluzionario. Distruggere una famiglia equivarebbe a distruggere una cellula malata di un corpo malato.
> 
> 
> ...


... Tradire è sempre un atto rivoluzionario... E' trascendere i confini di qualcosa... E lo è sul piano delle relazioni individuali, così come sul piano dei significati sociali... La tua metafora è perfetta... Guarda bene, amico Multimodi, l'ideologia politica dominante, presidia l'attuale struttura della famiglia e con essa l'attuale assetto economico... e quando si trova in difficoltà, ricorre all'ultimo baluardo, all'ultima barricata... La religione... 

...Sono sicuro che capisci...


----------



## Nobody (28 Giugno 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Tradire è sempre un atto rivoluzionario... E' trascendere i confini di qualcosa... E lo è sul piano delle relazioni individuali, così come sul piano dei significati sociali... La tua metafora è perfetta... Guarda bene, amico Multimodi, l'ideologia politica dominante, presidia l'attuale struttura della famiglia e con essa l'attuale assetto economico... e quando si trova in difficoltà, ricorre all'ultimo baluardo, all'ultima barricata... La religione...
> 
> ...Sono sicuro che capisci...


Ok. Ma se ci raccontiamo questa storia (per tornare al discorso dell'altro giorno), le sue conseguenze potranno essere liberatorie in generale, magari porteranno ad un futuro meno cupo...ma di grande sofferenza per tutti gli attori che volenti o meno partecipano a questo dramma. Il transitorio, la fase di passaggio comporta un gran mare di lacrime e sangue. Mi dirai che tutte le rivoluzioni ci si bagnano, ma per chi ci si trova coinvolto questo non è di gran consolazione.
Il tradimento di un progetto fa sempre male. Che poi da questo nasca un' evoluzione, sono d'accordo. Vale sia biologicamente (col DNA) che affettivamente...insomma, in questa storia, per progredire si deve soffrire...anche se non sarebbe una gran novità


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Forse non ho espresso quello che intendevo in nuce: il tradimento per me non è un tabù, è semplicemente qualcosa che viene fatto alle spalle altrui... e parlo del tradimento in senso lato, se non ci fosse inganno o occultazione non sarebbe tale. Mi diventa difficile considerarlo un tabù, e senza a dare a cercare fra lo scibile e il cogitato umano fin qui esternato, il tradimento è qualcosa che non sento giusto e leale perchè la mia coscienza me lo dice e non i tabù, la morale comune o le varie confessioni più o meno religiose.
> Quando si ha l'abitudine a guiardare negli occhi le persone con cui tratti.... è difficile fare come dice Seneca che le nostre mancanze ed i nostri difetti li portiamo sul groppone, perchè loi vedi specchiati in chi ti guarda e si aspetta che tu non deluda quello sguardo.
> Poi possiamo fare sofismi fino al week end... ma i fatti stanno nella sostanza dell'agire, non nell'eluuibrazione preordinata o premeditata.
> Scusa la franchezza, ma alla fine la mia domanda finale resta sempre ed in ogni cosa "cosa si può fare o non fare per ovviare al problema?". Se la mettiamo sul teorico........ti trovo decine di scuse anche per i traditori, che mi costa, basta ragionare al contrario e pensare che sia giusto così.................. i sofismi e le giustificazioni si trovano, gli avvocati lo fanno da secoli! (Massima considerazione per la loro professione che è quelficazioni psicologiche si trovanoa di presentare innocenza ed alibi dei loro clienti!!)
> ...


... Bruja, un bel cavolo!... Non esiste alcuna "_coscienza_" genetica!... Noi, esseri umani, condividiamo il 99% del DNA con gli scimpanzé... Ti risulta che abbiano una "_coscienza_" in qualche modo paragonabile a quella umana?... Ti risulta che qualche altro essere vivente, dotato di corposo assetto genetico, abbia una coscienza?... Non esiste alcun innato senso genetico del bene o del male e la prova migliore, la trovi nella storia... Geneticamente, non esiste alcuna differenza tra l'uomo di oggi e quello di tremila anni fa... Quando i concetti di bene e di male erano assolutamente e profondamente diversi dai nostri... Capisci?... Poi, come dici tu, e come ho scritto io, non esiste un tabù sociale ad impedire il tradimento, anzi, c'è, attualmente, un'ampia tolleranza rispetto alla sua messa in atto... Quindi, come ho già scritto, la questione, diventa assolutamente soggettiva... E se diviene soggettiva, diventa un esercizio di libertà che tu non puoi giudicare sulla base della TUA soggettività, della TUA concezione della "_moralità_"... Dei tuoi concetti di giusto e sbagliato... Altrimenti, non guardi ad un comportamento sociale, da laica, ma lo fai da "_integralista morale_"... Tutto ciò, fa diventare assolutamente assurda la TUA pretesa di capire come IMPEDIRE il tradimento, dato che risulta assolutamente improprio un qualsiasi intervento coercitivo, effettuato sulla base di una morale che è solo TUA, su un atto di libertà altrui... Quindi, la TUA domanda relativa al "_cosa si può fare o non fare per ovviare al problema_", è del tutto impropria... In primo luogo perché nulla si può fare e nulla si *DEVE* fare di fronte ad un atto che nasce dalla libertà soggettiva... In secondo luogo, perché devi capire che ciò che per te, può essere un "_problema_", può non esserlo per altri... M'intendi?... L'ho scritto mille volte: il significato del tradimento, è dentro il mondo dei significati del traditore e solo lì... Quando qualcuno tradisce, in quel momento, DECIDE che PER SE'... E' la scelta migliore possibile... Compatibile con la SUA moralità... Compatibile con il SUO modo d'intendere le relazioni e di intendere ciò che nelle relazioni è possibile o meno... E' il SUO mondo, non il TUO... E chi sei TU per giudicare?... Chi sei TU per stabilire, per LUI, ciò ch'è giusto e ciò ch'è sbagliato?...


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok. Ma se ci raccontiamo questa storia (per tornare al discorso dell'altro giorno), le sue conseguenze potranno essere liberatorie in generale, magari porteranno ad un futuro meno cupo...ma di grande sofferenza per tutti gli attori che volenti o meno partecipano a questo dramma. Il transitorio, la fase di passaggio comporta un gran mare di lacrime e sangue. Mi dirai che tutte le rivoluzioni ci si bagnano, ma per chi ci si trova coinvolto questo non è di gran consolazione.
> Il tradimento di un progetto fa sempre male. Che poi da questo nasca un' evoluzione, sono d'accordo. Vale sia biologicamente (col DNA) che affettivamente...insomma, in questa storia, per progredire si deve soffrire...anche se non sarebbe una gran novità


... Che posso aggiungere, Multimodi?... Hai scritto il vero... Tutto scorre... L'universo intero è un grande evento che scorre... Solo i nevrotici e gli integralisti di ogni sorta, possono pensare di imbalsamarlo... Con leggi, precetti, norme, regole, morali, canoni, parametri, criteri... Durano, finché durano... Poi arriva il tradimento... Arriva un mondo nuovo... Guarda alla storia, Multimodi... Guarda alla storia... Io e te, siamo già vecchi... m'intendi?


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Giugno 2007)

Maria ha detto:


> RAGAZZI MA QUESTO SAMURAI E' UN MITOOOOOOOOOO! CHEN TI AMO!


... E allora amami!... Hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Bruja (28 Giugno 2007)

*Chen*

Io non sono nessuno per gli altri ma per me, scusa, ma sono il riferimento..... 
Quanto al tradimento risoluzionario, significa che la fedeltà è reazionaria? Mah!!!...
Comunque non intendo impedire nulla in assoluto, l'analizzare non comtempla il reprimere o il giudicare.
Sai tu potrai pensare all'assurdo di ciò che sto per dire, ma per me fare ciò che considero negativo risponde anche ad una valutazione etico-estetica delle cose, ci sono bimbi che massacrano gli animali, che hanno atti violenti ed altri che sono gentili e caritatevoli, e non conta la provenienza sociale o il loro stato. A cosa rispondono questi, a qualche insegnamento ancestrale, all'educazione genitoriale che magari è violenta ed aggressiva?... Il senso non è "morale genetica" ma il portare soccorso a chi è in stato di necessità o suddittanza....o nel non caricare l'altro del peso delle nostre scelte "rivoluzionarie"; che se ne fa della morale chi tradisce , se ne cura giusto chi viene tradito.
Lo sò che non mi condividi, ma che te ne fai di consensi tanto per darli?
(Dopo i Dublinesi, L'Idiota, le Anime Morte e la Gaia Scienza ho smesso di fare elaborazioni sulla coscienza umana, potevo fermarmi a Schopenhauer.....) 
Bruja 


p.s. Appunto sul tradimento. 
Sono del parere che di tradisce tradisca in primis sè stesso e non per le solite ragioni pseudopsicologiche, ma perchè i due traditori spesso si mentono a vicenda per apparire quello che in effetti non sono nel loro quotidiano naturale. Un tradimento è per metà una scelta trasgressiva (e qui ci sarebbe da discutere sulla trasgressione in sè) e per l'altra metà una recita che spesso decade se si realizza, colpo mortale per l'idillio, la conseguente convivenza.


----------



## silviuzzo dla lavoro (28 Giugno 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Amico mio, con la fine dalla forma attuale della famiglia, finirà la forma attuale dello Stato e finirà la forma attuale dei rapporti economici... Finirà il DOMINIO ATTUALE dell'uomo sulla DONNA... Finirà la PROPRIETA' dell'uomo sulla donna... E finirà il modello PATRIARCALE e con esso il POTERE MASCHILE... Finalmente, si avrà il ritorno al MATRIARCATO ORIGINARIO... Un mondo dominato dal pensiero "_femminile_", dalla "_Dea madre_", sarà un mondo MIGLIORE... Amico mio, in verità ti dico: se esiste una speranza per il nostro futuro, è rappresentata dalle DONNE... Ricordati che una madre non spedirebbe MAI il figlio, a cui a dato la vita, in guerra... Un padre, sì... D'altra parte, che ne sa un maschio del mistero di un corpo, quello femminile, capace di infondere la vita e l'esistenza ad una creatura dell'universo?... Ha scritto il grande poeta Evgenji Aleksandrovic Evtusenko: "_Natura, come hai fatto misero l'uomo, privandolo della maternità..._"
> 
> ... Com'è misero il mondo maschile che vedo...



per quanto ne so il domino dell'uomo sulla donna è gia finito...io sono giovanissimo e ve lo posso assicurare...


----------



## Bruja (28 Giugno 2007)

*silviuzzo*



silviuzzo dla lavoro ha detto:


> per quanto ne so il domino dell'uomo sulla donna è gia finito...io sono giovanissimo e ve lo posso assicurare...


Io l'ho capito una vita fa quando mia nonna, che aveva un marito "ballerino" diceva:
purchè porti lo stipendio, quando sarà la pensione e, a Dio piacendo, anche le reversibilità!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Nobody (28 Giugno 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Che posso aggiungere, Multimodi?... Hai scritto il vero... Tutto scorre... L'universo intero è un grande evento che scorre... Solo i nevrotici e gli integralisti di ogni sorta, possono pensare di imbalsamarlo... Con leggi, precetti, norme, regole, morali, canoni, parametri, criteri... Durano, finché durano... Poi arriva il tradimento... Arriva un mondo nuovo... Guarda alla storia, Multimodi... Guarda alla storia... *Io e te, siamo già vecchi*... m'intendi?


Ti indendo bene....dei veri fossili  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Siamo tutti vecchissimi, caro Chen.


----------



## Nobody (28 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io l'ho capito una vita fa quando mia nonna, che aveva un marito "ballerino" diceva:
> purchè porti lo stipendio, quando sarà la pensione e*, a Dio piacendo, anche le reversibilità*!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Giugno 2007)

silviuzzo dla lavoro ha detto:


> per quanto ne so il domino dell'uomo sulla donna è gia finito...io sono giovanissimo e ve lo posso assicurare...


... Amico, non so quanti anni hai ma anch'io sono piuttosto giovane... A differenza di te, tuttavia, "_vedo_"... E sai cosa "_vedo_"?... Che nella politica, nell'economia, alla Presidenza delle multinazionali, nei posti che "_contano_", tra gli amministratori delegati, a capo degli Uffici pubblici più "_prestigiosi_", percentualmente, la presenza delle donne, si conta sulle dita delle mani... Amico mio, quante donne ci sono al Senato americano?... Quante alla Duma russa?... Quante alla Camera dei deputati e al Senato italiano?... Hi, hi, hi... Sai cosa sono le "_Quote rosa_"?... Secondo te, perché se ne parla tanto?... Sai, la "_Quota rosa_" è l'ultimo tentativo di tenere sotto controllo una situazione a dir poco scandalosa: l'emarginazione della donna dai luoghi del potere... Ti ricordo, la conquista del diritto di voto per le donne... Sai, una volta, alla donna, veniva raccontato persino che non aveva l'anima... E non votava... Il voto e l'anima, come la politica e la religione, sono cose da maschi, vero?... Vedi, amico mio, la legge dei maschi, vorrebbe tanto esercitare il potere, anche sul *CORPO* della donna... L'uomo ha una sacra INVIDIA della EVIDENTE SUPERIORITA' biologica e cognitiva della donna...

...Amico mio, ancora oggi, purtroppo, s'aggirano per il mondo degli *ORCHI INFAMI*, di sesso *MASCHILE*, che si arrogano il diritto di decidere, LORO, quando una donna deve smettere di camminare verso il suo destino... Che si arrogano il diritto di decidere, LORO, quando l'orizzonte, per una donna, deve finire... E' il concetto della *PROPRIETA', DELL' ESERCIZIO DEL POTERE E DELLE LOGICHE DELLA FORZA*... Finché esisterà anche un solo stupratore, un solo assassino, un solo violentatore... Finché esisterà il seme del potere e della sopraffazione maschile sulle donne, io continuerò a dichiararmi *DONNA*... Io, uomo, per profonda vergogna, abdico alle logiche del mio sesso di appartenenza... Continuerò a ritenermi, *ONTOLOGICAMENTE*, *DONNA*... Perché mi fa *SCHIFO* mescolarmi con stupratori e assassini... M'intendi?


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io non sono nessuno per gli altri ma per me, scusa, ma sono il riferimento.....
> Quanto al tradimento risoluzionario, significa che la fedeltà è reazionaria? Mah!!!...
> Comunque non intendo impedire nulla in assoluto, l'analizzare non comtempla il reprimere o il giudicare.
> Sai tu potrai pensare all'assurdo di ciò che sto per dire, ma per me fare ciò che considero negativo risponde anche ad una valutazione etico-estetica delle cose, ci sono bimbi che massacrano gli animali, che hanno atti violenti ed altri che sono gentili e caritatevoli, e non conta la provenienza sociale o il loro stato. A cosa rispondono questi, a qualche insegnamento ancestrale, all'educazione genitoriale che magari è violenta ed aggressiva?... Il senso non è "morale genetica" ma il portare soccorso a chi è in stato di necessità o suddittanza....o nel non caricare l'altro del peso delle nostre scelte "rivoluzionarie"; che se ne fa della morale chi tradisce , se ne cura giusto chi viene tradito.
> ...


...Bruja, devi convincerti: NON ESISTONO VALORI CODIFICATI NEL DNA... E adesso, te lo dimostro: ci sono degli esperimenti interessantissimi, fatti sui gemelli separati alla nascita. Ebbene, SI DIMOSTRA che gemelli MONOZIGOTI (geneticamente IDENTICI), sviluppano personalità assolutamente DIVERSE se crescono in contesti CULTURALI diversi... Risultano, invece, simili, se cresciuti nello stesso ambiente culturale, MA NON PIU' SIMILI di quanto non risultino essere dei gemelli DIZIGOTI... Ti è chiaro?... Bruja, togliti quell'idea balzana della genetica... Sei fuori strada... Credimi... E' un'idea assolutamente sbagliata, anacronistica e per giunta pericolosa... E' roba da Lombroso... Ottocentesca...

... Sei una persona intelligentissima... Devi riflettere su quello che ti dico... Verifica... Non devi cadere in queste semplificazioni fuorvianti...


----------



## Old flavy (28 Giugno 2007)

secondo me dipende dalle persone ma nella maggior parte dei casi (per quella che è la mia esperienza ) chi ha tradito una volta è soggetto a ripetere l'errore ancora e ancora e ancora in funzione delle occasioni che ha e dell'andamento del rapporto ufficiale.finche il rapporto va bene magari si trattiene ...ma alla prima scossa e alla prima occasione....lo rifara.
 e sono daccordo anche sul fatto che il senso di colpa andra sempre piu 'scemando....
tutto dipende poi dalla persona che viene tradita.....se perdona facilmente ...non dara al traditore il tempo di ravvedersi seriamente (se mai lo fara'), gli lascera sempre una sensazione di potere ( io faccio quel che voglio tanto la mia lei o lui mi perdona sempre ),non gli provochera la sofferenza necessaria per pensarci due volte la volta successiva....
quindi dipende un po dai casi....ma credo che i traditore ....è come il lupo...perde il pelo....ma nn il vizio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2007)

*che roba!*

E ci sono ancora uomini che si descrivono secondo categorie maschili come l'altezza, il peso, la prestanza fisica, i riconoscimenti sportivi nelle arti marziali, i riconoscimenti accademici e il numero delle donne sedotte!


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Giugno 2007)

flavy ha detto:


> secondo me dipende dalle persone ma nella maggior parte dei casi (per quella che è la mia esperienza ) chi ha tradito una volta è soggetto a ripetere l'errore ancora e ancora e ancora in funzione delle occasioni che ha e dell'andamento del rapporto ufficiale.finche il rapporto va bene magari si trattiene ...ma alla prima scossa e alla prima occasione....lo rifara.
> e sono daccordo anche sul fatto che il senso di colpa andra sempre piu 'scemando....
> tutto dipende poi dalla persona che viene tradita.....se perdona facilmente ...non dara al traditore il tempo di ravvedersi seriamente (se mai lo fara'), gli lascera sempre una sensazione di potere ( io faccio quel che voglio tanto la mia lei o lui mi perdona sempre ),non gli provochera la sofferenza necessaria per pensarci due volte la volta successiva....
> quindi dipende un po dai casi....ma credo che i traditore ....è come il lupo...perde il pelo....ma nn il vizio


... Amica mia... Che guazzabuglio logico!... Prima affermi che il traditore ha in sè, il vizio... Poi lo leghi a fattori "sociali" e "relazionali"... Poi svolgi un ragionamento da "comportamentista", prevedendo un disincentivo "in sofferenza" che, come pure il più stupido degli addestratori sa, non funziona nemmeno con gli animali... Infatti, non è la sanzione che reprime un comportamento, bensì il rinforzo "positivo" dei comportamenti corretti... Ma lasciamo stare, non voglio entrare troppo nel tecnico...


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E ci sono ancora uomini che si descrivono secondo categorie maschili come l'altezza, il peso, la prestanza fisica, i riconoscimenti sportivi nelle arti marziali, i riconoscimenti accademici e il numero delle donne sedotte!


... A quando una seppur minima... Flebile... Lieve... Fioca... Considerazione intelligente?... Amica mia, tu hai un problema... E, forse, più di uno...


----------



## Bruja (28 Giugno 2007)

*Ops*

Chen io il DNA non l'ho messo di mezzo, rileggimi la genetica NON l'ho messa come causa o concausa..... forse, e ripeto forse, è più da imputarsi all'indole fortunosa... ed al suo possibile contingente inserimento esistenziale. Perfino fra le belve esistono differenze di comportamento come ne esisatono fra gli animali domestici.... potrebbe influire la caratterialità, ma il discorso ci porterebbe lontano.
A volte cadiamo in erroree, ma l'errore fa ed ha fatto parte parte del nostro modo di pensare e giustificarci , dell'elaborazione stessa dei pensieri..... ancora c'è chi mette in discussione l'origine della specie.... e non è certo a te che lo devo raccontare.
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io non sono nessuno per gli altri ma per me, scusa, ma sono il riferimento.....
> Quanto al tradimento risoluzionario, significa che la fedeltà è reazionaria? Mah!!!...
> Comunque non intendo impedire nulla in assoluto, l'analizzare non comtempla il reprimere o il giudicare.
> Sai tu potrai pensare all'assurdo di ciò che sto per dire, ma per me fare ciò che considero negativo risponde anche ad una valutazione etico-estetica delle cose,* ci sono bimbi che massacrano gli animali, che hanno atti violenti ed altri che sono gentili e caritatevoli, e non conta la provenienza sociale o il loro stato. *A cosa rispondono questi, a qualche insegnamento ancestrale, all'educazione genitoriale che magari è violenta ed aggressiva?*.*.. Il senso non è "morale genetica" ma il portare soccorso a chi è in stato di necessità o suddittanza....o nel non caricare l'altro del peso delle nostre scelte "rivoluzionarie"; che se ne fa della morale chi tradisce , se ne cura giusto chi viene tradito.
> ...


... In questa frase, ho letto l'impostazione "Lombrosiana" del tuo pensiero... Quando il bambino mette in atto comportamenti violenti, lo fa perché HA APPRESO che può essere fatto... L'ha imparato... A differenza di quel bambino che non mette in atto comportamenti violenti, perché ha APPRESO che non deve realizzarli... Tutta la psicologia sociale e la sociologia, hanno DIMOSTRATO questo...


----------



## Old Compos mentis (28 Giugno 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... In questa frase, ho letto l'impostazione "Lombrosiana" del tuo pensiero... Quando il bambino mette in atto comportamenti violenti, lo fa perché HA APPRESO che può essere fatto... L'ha imparato... A differenza di quel bambino che non mette in atto comportamenti violenti, perché ha APPRESO che non deve realizzarli... Tutta la psicologia sociale e la sociologia, hanno DIMOSTRATO questo...


E' ancor più agevole dimostrarlo parlando del dibattito storiografico intervenuto a riguardo della societas civilis di Samuel Pufendorf.
Si sta ancora volando ai bassi orizzonti dell'uomo come "animale sociale".


----------



## Bruja (28 Giugno 2007)

*???? La dimostrazione???*

Rispetto a che?..... quel simpaticone del Lombroso le sue dimostrazioni le poggiava sulla fisiognomica.... l'apprendimento pregresso era qualcosa con cui poco si confrontava... quindi mi fa specie che tu ritrovi in alcune mie frasi riferimento al Lombroso, ma tutto può essere. 
Un paesaggio può essere immutabile ma se lo si guardqa da varie angolazioni ha diversi effetti visivi.
Va beh.... quello che mi pare un pò pedante è fare riferimenti che obbligano persone che hanno preparazioni differenti ad andarsi a documentare per capire di che si parla.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2007)

*veramente...*



Bruja ha detto:


> Rispetto a che?..... quel simpaticone del Lombroso le sue dimostrazioni le poggiava sulla fisiognomica.... l'apprendimento pregresso era qualcosa con cui poco si confrontava... quindi mi fa specie che tu ritrovi in alcune mie frasi riferimento al Lombroso, ma tutto può essere.
> Un paesaggio può essere immutabile ma se lo si guardqa da varie angolazioni ha diversi effetti visivi.
> Va beh.... quello che mi pare un pò pedante è fare riferimenti che obbligano persone che hanno preparazioni differenti ad andarsi a documentare per capire di che si parla.
> Bruja


...è pedante ancor più quando conosci i riferimenti


----------



## Old Compos mentis (28 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Rispetto a che?..... quel simpaticone del Lombroso le sue dimostrazioni le poggiava sulla fisiognomica.... l'apprendimento pregresso era qualcosa con cui poco si confrontava... quindi mi fa specie che tu ritrovi in alcune mie frasi riferimento al Lombroso, ma tutto può essere.
> Un paesaggio può essere immutabile ma se lo si guardqa da varie angolazioni ha diversi effetti visivi.
> Va beh.... quello che mi pare un pò pedante è fare riferimenti che obbligano persone che hanno preparazioni differenti ad andarsi a documentare per capire di che si parla.
> Bruja


Facciamoci un Lambrusco anziché un Lambroso.


----------



## Bruja (28 Giugno 2007)

*Porca paletta*



Compos mentis ha detto:


> Facciamoci un Lambrusco anziché un Lambroso.


Ho da qualche parte in cantina un Borgogna che grida vendetta per essere stato lasciato troppo solo!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi sa che gli si deve fare la festa! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Nobody (28 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho da qualche parte in cantina un Borgogna che grida vendetta per essere stato lasciato troppo solo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lei bussa a labrusco e tu rispondi a borgogna...mai nick fu più azzeccato.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  A Cana in confronto...si scherzava


----------



## Lettrice (28 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lei bussa a labrusco e tu rispondi a borgogna...mai nick fu più azzeccato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vi prego c'ho mal di testa ... perche' non riprendiamo discorsi terra terra? Poi chi cacchio s'e' sposato a Cana non l'ho ancora capito 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... e non voglio discutere le possibilita' oggi


----------



## Nobody (28 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vi prego c'ho mal di testa ... *perche' non riprendiamo discorsi terra terra?* Poi chi cacchio s'e' sposato a Cana non l'ho ancora capito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma se è tutto il giorno che cazzeggio... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Io. I testimoni erano chen e bruja


----------



## Lettrice (28 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma se è tutto il giorno che cazzeggio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toccu... aspetta che mi inchino


----------



## Bruja (28 Giugno 2007)

*Voi due*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Toccu... aspetta che mi inchino


Tu e m.m., occhio che il borgogna ancora non l'ho stappato e posso sempre usarlo come vetrro contundente...... !!! 
Possibile che non passa giorno che qualcuno non mi metta in mezzo!!??
M.M. tu tieniti il tuo cappello che un qualche colapasta lo trovo lo stesso, e tu Letty, pigliati del citrato che quella torta ancora ti balla...........e mi sa che anche stasera non finirà troppo presto la festicciola!
Domani metti in icona una tua foto della serata, un primo piano please!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Nobody (28 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tu e m.m., occhio che il borgogna ancora non l'ho stappato e posso sempre usarlo come vetrro contundente...... !!!
> Possibile che non passa giorno che qualcuno non mi metta in mezzo!!??
> M.M. tu tieniti il tuo cappello che un qualche colapasta lo trovo lo stesso, e tu Letty, pigliati del citrato che quella torta ancora ti balla...........e mi sa che anche stasera non finirà troppo presto la festicciola!
> *Domani metti in icona una tua foto della serata, *un primo piano please!!
> ...


pinta e linta come mamma l'ha fatta, però


----------



## Nobody (28 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Toccu... aspetta che mi inchino


occhio alle spalle, che quel gruppetto di hippies in fondo alla tavolata non me la contano giusta


----------



## Bruja (28 Giugno 2007)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> pinta e linta come mamma l'ha fatta, però


Tu stai sempre a fare code ..... io parlavo del viso.... che ti pinti e ti linti!!??
Scostumato 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (28 Giugno 2007)

Un po' di rispetto che c'ho 30 anni 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























MM se vuoi ti mando un bel *televisore*


----------



## Nobody (28 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Un po' di rispetto che c'ho 30 anni
> 
> 
> 
> ...
































basta che non sia uno degli ultimi modelli ultrapiatti però


----------



## Bruja (28 Giugno 2007)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> basta che non sia uno degli ultimi modelli ultrapiatti però


Tu hai bisogno di una revisione dalla Badessa!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (28 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> basta che non sia uno degli ultimi modelli ultrapiatti però


Ti pare che io insignita del titolo di "Best Piece of Ass" del dipartimento c'abbia un ultra piatto 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Pentiti!!!!


----------



## Nobody (28 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti pare che io insignita del titolo di "*Best Piece of Ass*" del dipartimento c'abbia un ultra piatto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho capito...un tubo catodico valvolare


----------



## Old iosperiamochemelacavo (28 Giugno 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Amico mio, con la fine dalla forma attuale della famiglia, finirà la forma attuale dello Stato e finirà la forma attuale dei rapporti economici... Finirà il DOMINIO ATTUALE dell'uomo sulla DONNA... Finirà la PROPRIETA' dell'uomo sulla donna... E finirà il modello PATRIARCALE e con esso il POTERE MASCHILE... Finalmente, si avrà il ritorno al MATRIARCATO ORIGINARIO... Un mondo dominato dal pensiero "_femminile_", dalla "_Dea madre_", sarà un mondo MIGLIORE... Amico mio, in verità ti dico: se esiste una speranza per il nostro futuro, è rappresentata dalle DONNE... Ricordati che una madre non spedirebbe MAI il figlio, a cui a dato la vita, in guerra... Un padre, sì... D'altra parte, che ne sa un maschio del mistero di un corpo, quello femminile, capace di infondere la vita e l'esistenza ad una creatura dell'universo?... Ha scritto il grande poeta Evgenji Aleksandrovic Evtusenko: "_Natura, come hai fatto misero l'uomo, privandolo della maternità..._"
> 
> ... Com'è misero il mondo maschile che vedo...


....Saresti stato il mio riferimento ....ma ..prima di questo  post....stai generalizzando sul fatto che "*Ricordati che una madre non spedirebbe MAI il figlio*...." ci sono moltissima padri che non lo farebbero mai.....*E finirà il modello PATRIARCALE e con esso il POTERE MASCHILE.*..Si può sempre migliorare ma non penso che il modello PATRIARCALE sia ancora predominante...le donne con moltissime lotte hanno raggiunto diversi risultati positivi ....

P.S Molte donne sono nell'esercito per scelta loro...e solo loro possone essere madri...
Su una cosa hai ragione le donne hanno un potere assoluto ...ci sono delle cose in cui non le possiamo eguagliare.....hanno il potere di avere per 9 nove mesi una vita dentro di loro hanno il potere di dare ai loro figli il latte..con tutto l'amore che posso dare ai miei due figli ....ma non ho avuto e non avrò mai questa possibilità....


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Giugno 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> E' ancor più agevole dimostrarlo parlando del dibattito storiografico intervenuto a riguardo della societas civilis di Samuel Pufendorf.
> Si sta ancora volando ai bassi orizzonti dell'uomo come "animale sociale".


... Mia cara, Pufendorf applicò il metodo deduttivo delle scienze matematiche, al diritto... Come sai bene, è un "contrattualista"... E' stato un teorico del "diritto naturale" e, riprendendo Grozio, riconduce le basi del diritto ad un patto tra i soggetti, fondandolo sulla "ragione"... Sull'antico concetto, greco, di "Logos"... Insomma, il dovere del cittadino, basato sulla legge naturale... E proprio qui, Pufendorf assume tutti i limiti di quello che fu il pensiero della morale Socratica... Del male, come non conoscenza di ciò che è il bene...


 ...Come sei, intendo, fisicamente?


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Giugno 2007)

iosperiamochemelacavo ha detto:


> ....Saresti stato il mio riferimento ....ma ..prima di questo post....stai generalizzando sul fatto che "*Ricordati che una madre non spedirebbe MAI il figlio*...." ci sono moltissima padri che non lo farebbero mai.....*E finirà il modello PATRIARCALE e con esso il POTERE MASCHILE.*..Si può sempre migliorare ma non penso che il modello PATRIARCALE sia ancora predominante...le donne con moltissime lotte hanno raggiunto diversi risultati positivi ....
> 
> P.S Molte donne sono nell'esercito per scelta loro...e solo loro possone essere madri...
> Su una cosa hai ragione le donne hanno un potere assoluto ...ci sono delle cose in cui non le possiamo eguagliare.....hanno il potere di avere per 9 nove mesi una vita dentro di loro hanno il potere di dare ai loro figli il latte..con tutto l'amore che posso dare ai miei due figli ....ma non ho avuto e non avrò mai questa possibilità....


... Quanti "ministre" ci sono?... E quanti "ministri" ci sono?... Quante "generalesse" conosci?... E quanti "generali"?... Amico mio, non farti abbagliare dal nulla... Il dominio del "pensiero maschile" è ancora molto forte... Nei luoghi del potere REALE, ci sono UOMINI... A quando, una Presidentessa della Repubblica?... A quando, una Premier donna?... Sai qual è la percentuale di donne manager al mondo?... Il 7%... Un po' pochino, non credi?...

... Sull'esperienza della maternità, non ho dubbi... Essa sancisce la superiorità ontologica della donna sull'uomo... Non ho alcun dubbio su questo... In una società matriarcale io vivrei più felicemente... Amo le donne per il "pensiero" del quale sono portatrici... Il culto della terra e non del cielo... Un diritto "naturale" e non "positivo"... Il mondo si salverà grazie alle donne... Non ho alcun dubbio su questo...


----------



## grande82 (28 Giugno 2007)

ripp3r ha detto:


> se una donna o un uomo tradisce ...lo farà ancora in un futuro???secondo voi???


Fondamentalmente sì. 
Ma come si fa a generalizzare?
Se uno ha tradito per gioco lo rifarà. Se lo ha fatto in un momento di crisi profonda col partner forse no. Se tradisci innamorandoti perdutamente di qualcun altro poi magari succede di nuovo. Oppure no.
Certo, come dicono in molti, superata la barriera del pudore, dell'educazione e del rispetto che ci impedivano di tradire è più facile ricaderci. Ma non è detto...
Penso che si possa dire che chi ha tradito ha maggiori probabilità statistiche (che cambiano a seconda del tipo di tradimento!) di tradire ancora rispetto a chi non lo ha mai fatto.


----------



## Old iosperiamochemelacavo (28 Giugno 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Bruja, un bel cavolo!... Non esiste alcuna "_coscienza_" genetica!... Noi, esseri umani, condividiamo il 99% del DNA con gli scimpanzé... Ti risulta che abbiano una "_coscienza_" in qualche modo paragonabile a quella umana?... Ti risulta che qualche altro essere vivente, dotato di corposo assetto genetico, abbia una coscienza?... Non esiste alcun innato senso genetico del bene o del male e la prova migliore, la trovi nella storia... Geneticamente, non esiste alcuna differenza tra l'uomo di oggi e quello di tremila anni fa... Quando i concetti di bene e di male erano assolutamente e profondamente diversi dai nostri... Capisci?... Poi, come dici tu, e come ho scritto io, non esiste un tabù sociale ad impedire il tradimento, anzi, c'è, attualmente, un'ampia tolleranza rispetto alla sua messa in atto... Quindi, come ho già scritto, la questione, diventa assolutamente soggettiva... E se diviene soggettiva, diventa un esercizio di libertà che tu non puoi giudicare sulla base della TUA soggettività, della TUA concezione della "_moralità_"... Dei tuoi concetti di giusto e sbagliato... Altrimenti, non guardi ad un comportamento sociale, da laica, ma lo fai da "_integralista morale_"... Tutto ciò, fa diventare assolutamente assurda la TUA pretesa di capire come IMPEDIRE il tradimento, dato che risulta assolutamente improprio un qualsiasi intervento coercitivo, effettuato sulla base di una morale che è solo TUA, su un atto di libertà altrui... Quindi, la TUA domanda relativa al "_cosa si può fare o non fare per ovviare al problema_", è del tutto impropria... In primo luogo perché nulla si può fare e nulla si *DEVE* fare di fronte ad un atto che nasce dalla libertà soggettiva... In secondo luogo, perché devi capire che ciò che per te, può essere un "_problema_", può non esserlo per altri... M'intendi?... L'ho scritto mille volte: il significato del tradimento, è dentro il mondo dei significati del traditore e solo lì... Quando qualcuno tradisce, in quel momento, DECIDE che PER SE'... E' la scelta migliore possibile... Compatibile con la SUA moralità... Compatibile con il SUO modo d'intendere le relazioni e di intendere ciò che nelle relazioni è possibile o meno... E' il SUO mondo, non il TUO... E chi sei TU per giudicare?... Chi sei TU per stabilire, per LUI, ciò ch'è giusto e ciò ch'è sbagliato?...


 
*L'ho scritto mille volte: il significato del tradimento, è dentro il mondo dei significati del traditore e solo lì... Quando qualcuno tradisce, in quel momento, DECIDE che PER SE'... E' la scelta migliore possibile... Compatibile con la SUA moralità... Compatibile con il SUO modo d'intendere le relazioni e di intendere ciò che nelle relazioni è possibile o meno... E' il SUO mondo, non il TUO... E chi sei TU per giudicare?... Chi sei TU per stabilire, per LUI, ciò ch'è giusto e ciò ch'è sbagliato?...*

esempio..mia moglie....mi ha tradito ...però ora è pentita e se la prende con me dicendomi..che la tratto male ...in realtà non la caco...più ....non le faccio più quelle galanterie che le facevo una volta...cozza un po' con quello che dici ....perchè il mio attegiamento ora non le sta bene ..se era come dici tu la sua morale in qualche modo scavalcare quello che è oggi il mio comportemento...su di un fatto hai più che ragione ....
*Quando qualcuno tradisce, in quel momento, DECIDE che PER SE'....*quello è sicuro altrimenti farebbe un passo indietro pensando un po' ad un marito che non se lo merita e forse al fatto che il la sua decisione possa in qualche modo far barcollare il matrimonio ....se poi a tutto questo mettiamo anche i figli in mezzo non penso che tradire sia poprio una scelta giusta...anche io vorrei comprarmi una FERRARI...ma non penso sia la scelta giusta...che mi resterebbe della FERRARI.. solo la sua bellezza e lo scorazzamento a 300 km/h sulle autostrade....vedi il fatto che mia moglie si sia tirata indietro ...ossia sia rientrata nei ranghi ..mi fa ancora essere incazzato di più ...significa che il gioco non è valso la candela...che ....ca...ata.

A presto


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...è pedante ancor più quando conosci i riferimenti


... Amica mia, tu non sai... Tu non conosci... Io, invece, so... Conosco... Sono discorsi che non sono alla tua portata... Tutto qui... E' "_roba_" per le mie donne del forum... Sono "_coiti mentali_" e "_orgasmi cognitivi_" a te inaccessibili... Come dire, a questi livelli, tu sei assolutamente frigida... Capisci?... No, no, è inutile... Non capisci... Non capisci... Hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Giugno 2007)

grande82 ha detto:


> Fondamentalmente sì.
> Ma come si fa a generalizzare?
> Se uno ha tradito per gioco lo rifarà. Se lo ha fatto in un momento di crisi profonda col partner forse no. Se tradisci innamorandoti perdutamente di qualcun altro poi magari succede di nuovo. Oppure no.
> Certo, come dicono in molti, superata la barriera del pudore, dell'educazione e del rispetto che ci impedivano di tradire è più facile ricaderci. Ma non è detto...
> Penso che si possa dire che *chi ha tradito ha maggiori probabilità statistiche* (che cambiano a seconda del tipo di tradimento!) di tradire ancora rispetto a chi non lo ha mai fatto.


...Hi, hi, hi... Amico mio, sei uno spasso... Quindi, per te, il tradimento, segue le leggi del gioco del Lotto?... Hi, hi, hi... Estrazione, senza re-inserimento del numero estratto?... Hi, hi, hi... Usa la logica, amico mio... Usala...


----------



## grande82 (28 Giugno 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...Hi, hi, hi... Amico mio, sei uno spasso... Quindi, per te, il tradimento, segue le leggi del gioco del Lotto?... Hi, hi, hi... Estrazione, senza re-inserimento del numero estratto?... Hi, hi, hi... Usa la logica, amico mio... Usala...


no, infatti proprio per questo ritengo che non si possa dire! Ma penso anche che se rompi il freno inibitore una volta, poi è più facile farlo ancora! Soprattuto se ti è andata bene e nessuno ti ha scoperto! 
Poi, detto questo, il bello delle persone è che ti sorprendono!
So di don giovanni incalliti che davanti al grande amore della loro vita sono diventati santi!
Ma so anche che ci sono i traditori cronici che non lascerebbero mai la compagna!
E di donne fedeli e inanmorate, timorate e irreprensibili che dopo anni tradiscono col migliore amico del marito!


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Giugno 2007)

iosperiamochemelacavo ha detto:


> *L'ho scritto mille volte: il significato del tradimento, è dentro il mondo dei significati del traditore e solo lì... Quando qualcuno tradisce, in quel momento, DECIDE che PER SE'... E' la scelta migliore possibile... Compatibile con la SUA moralità... Compatibile con il SUO modo d'intendere le relazioni e di intendere ciò che nelle relazioni è possibile o meno... E' il SUO mondo, non il TUO... E chi sei TU per giudicare?... Chi sei TU per stabilire, per LUI, ciò ch'è giusto e ciò ch'è sbagliato?...*
> 
> esempio..mia moglie....mi ha tradito ...però ora è pentita e se la prende con me dicendomi..che la tratto male ...in realtà non la caco...più ....non le faccio più quelle galanterie che le facevo una volta...cozza un po' con quello che dici ....perchè il mio attegiamento ora non le sta bene ..se era come dici tu la sua morale in qualche modo scavalcare quello che è oggi il mio comportemento...su di un fatto hai più che ragione ....
> *Quando qualcuno tradisce, in quel momento, DECIDE che PER SE'....*quello è sicuro altrimenti farebbe un passo indietro pensando un po' ad un marito che non se lo merita e forse al fatto che il la sua decisione possa in qualche modo far barcollare il matrimonio ....se poi a tutto questo mettiamo anche i figli in mezzo non penso che tradire sia poprio una scelta giusta...anche io vorrei comprarmi una FERRARI...ma non penso sia la scelta giusta...che mi resterebbe della FERRARI.. solo la sua bellezza e lo scorazzamento a 300 km/h sulle autostrade....vedi il fatto che mia moglie si sia tirata indietro ...ossia sia rientrata nei ranghi ..mi fa ancora essere incazzato di più ...significa che il gioco non è valso la candela...che ....ca...ata.
> ...


... Amico mio, chi sei tu, ORA?... Amico mio, chi è, tua moglie, ORA?... ADESSO... Che desiderate dal FUTURO?... Cosa volete fare INSIEME?... Cosa volete, COSTRUIRE, INSIEME?... Amico mio, raccontati una storia diversa... Raccontati la storia di due persone che guardano in avanti, che si accettano, che smettono di giudicarsi e che guardandosi negli occhi, SFIDANO il DOMANI, non il PASSATO... In quel DOMANI, avranno dei figli splendidi, che cresceranno in un ambiente famigliare sereno, appagante... Amico mio, APRI LA TUA MENTE... Fai tuo un PENSIERO PIU' GRANDE dei dolori del PASSATO... Perché hai il FUTURO davanti a te... Da percorrere con la tua compagna... Oppure senza di lei... Se è questo che veramente desideri... TUTTO SI FA NUOVO AL SORGERE DEL SOLE... Se TU lo vuoi, amico mio... Se VOI DUE lo volete... Sei LIBERO... Siete LIBERI... Non creare da solo le tue CATENE... Il passato, non conta NULLA!... OGGI, ORA, QUI, ADESSO, sorgono NUOVE RAGIONI, NUOVI AMORI, *NUOVE POSSIBILITA' PER TE, PER LA TUA COMPAGNA E PER I TUOI SPLENDIDI FIGLI*... *AFFERRALE!*


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Giugno 2007)

grande82 ha detto:


> no, infatti proprio per questo ritengo che non si possa dire! Ma penso anche che se rompi il freno inibitore una volta, poi è più facile farlo ancora! Soprattuto se ti è andata bene e nessuno ti ha scoperto!
> Poi, detto questo, il bello delle persone è che ti sorprendono!
> So di don giovanni incalliti che davanti al grande amore della loro vita sono diventati santi!
> Ma so anche che ci sono i traditori cronici che non lascerebbero mai la compagna!
> E di donne fedeli e inanmorate, timorate e irreprensibili che dopo anni tradiscono col migliore amico del marito!


...Vedi, adesso ti sei spiegato meglio... Adesso, hai scoperto il "_contesto relazionale_" e il sistema dei "_significati personali_"... Adesso mi piaci... 

...Le persone, sorprendono te, solamente perché tu non hai accesso al loro sistema di significati... Altrimenti scopriresti che il comportamento del traditore è perfettamente coerente... Con se stesso... Ovviamente... Non c'è alcuna dissonanza cognitiva in lui... La sorpresa, sorge e vive solamente in te...


----------



## Old Leger (28 Giugno 2007)

ripp3r ha detto:


> se una donna o un uomo tradisce ...lo farà ancora in un futuro???secondo voi???


Secondo me:  SI.


----------



## grande82 (28 Giugno 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...Vedi, adesso ti sei spiegato meglio... Adesso, hai scoperto il "_contesto relazionale_" e il sistema dei "_significati personali_"... Adesso mi piaci...
> 
> ...Le persone, sorprendono te, solamente perché tu non hai accesso al loro sistema di significati... Altrimenti scopriresti che il comportamento del traditore è perfettamente coerente... Con se stesso... Ovviamente... Non c'è alcuna dissonanza cognitiva in lui... La sorpresa, sorge e vive solamente in te...


ma allora tu che pensi, sì o no? Se uno ha tradito una volta, lo rifarà?


----------



## Old iosperiamochemelacavo (28 Giugno 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Amico mio, chi sei tu, ORA?... Amico mio, chi è, tua moglie, ORA?... ADESSO... Che desiderate dal FUTURO?... Cosa volete fare INSIEME?... Cosa volete, COSTRUIRE, INSIEME?... Amico mio, raccontati una storia diversa... Raccontati la storia di due persone che guardano in avanti, che si accettano, che smettono di giudicarsi e che guardandosi negli occhi, SFIDANO il DOMANI, non il PASSATO... In quel DOMANI, avranno dei figli splendidi, che cresceranno in un ambiente famigliare sereno, appagante... Amico mio, APRI LA TUA MENTE... Fai tuo un PENSIERO PIU' GRANDE dei dolori del PASSATO... Perché hai il FUTURO davanti a te... Da percorrere con la tua compagna... Oppure senza di lei... Se è questo che veramente desideri... TUTTO SI FA NUOVO AL SORGERE DEL SOLE... Se TU lo vuoi, amico mio... Se VOI DUE lo volete... Sei LIBERO... Siete LIBERI... Non creare da solo le tue CATENE... Il passato, non conta NULLA!... OGGI, ORA, QUI, ADESSO, sorgono NUOVE RAGIONI, NUOVI AMORI, *NUOVE POSSIBILITA' PER TE, PER LA TUA COMPAGNA E PER I TUOI SPLENDIDI FIGLI*... *AFFERRALE!*


Io so che devo dare ancora moltissimo ai miei figli ...penso che lo voglia anche mia moglie...non penso che lei voglia costruire qualcosa per il suo futuro..lo poteva fare....ma mi ha dimostrato con il tradimento che forse quel futuro ..già non c'era...


comunque ...
Grazie .....già mi vedo ...in qualche campo ...a correre ...come a volte ...nei film...e la stessa cosa ..penso ....che possa fare ..mia moglie....
e senti ...un pò ...i miei due figli ....mentre noi siamo "LIBERI" te li vengo a portare a te ???

Guarda ....ora vado un po' per Via Roma ....oppure fuori il lungomare di Napoli ( sto a pochi metri) ... stasera me ne esco magari con una ragazza che ha è "LIBERA" mi diverto stasera.... poi torno a casa ....come niente fosse successo... tanto domani è un altro giorno .....forse oggi lo posso ..fare ...ma fra qualche anno i miei figli ...mi manderanno penso un po '' a cagare.....non credi....


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Giugno 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Certamente... Assolutamente incompatibile... Il regime di libertà sessuale, presuppone una natura del matrimonio e delle relazioni, assolutamente diversa dall'attuale... Quindi, significa minare alla base l'attuale "_apparato ideologico di Stato_" che è la famiglia... Capisci?... La famiglia attuale, è il primo mattone della costruzione capitalistica della società... Ecco perché, da parte di certi ideologi, si predica tanto sul valore della "_famiglia_"... Ma quale "_famiglia_"?... Ovviamente, quella prevista dalla forma attuale, funzionale all'assetto economico attuale... La famiglia che "_consuma_"... La famiglia "_stabile_" che produce... Capisci?... La famiglia attuale che alleva i "_cittadini di domani_"... Che riproducono i comportamenti appresi in seno alla famiglia e quindi... "_passivi e docili_ _consumatori_"... Capisci?...


Marx..fromm. Marcuse...chi è ?

Chen bibliografia..peffavore.


----------



## Bruja (28 Giugno 2007)

*Tradire di nuovo*

Io torno ad una forma di espressione "rurale"..... per tradire bisogna che una persona attragga oltre il rischio del tradimento.... ergo se questa ipotetica persona attrae abbastanza, il tradimento è in dirittura d'arrivo, e se ne fa una cippa di tutte queste nostre disquisizioni! Che sia la prima, la seconda o l'ennesima volta cambia nulla. 

La domanda forse è quanto ci piace desiderare e quanto, nel desiderio, riusciamo a restare nell'aspettativa.  Parafrasando Leopardi, il sabato è il vero piacere-desiderio, la domenica è il piacere nostalgico. E' nella realizzazione che inizia la "morte" di ogni cosa..... Ecco perchè credo che esistano tradimenti in embrione che nessuno saprà mai e che permettono alla routine di sopravvivere senza grosse crisi.... ma è cosa che non va detta nè riferita, vive e muore in noi... in chi insomma trova in queste "nicchie" l'isola che non c'è.
Questo per chi lo vive non è neppure tradire, è sognare autoconvincendosi che i sogni non portano alcun danno.
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (28 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> *Parafrasando Leopardi, il sabato è il vero piacere-desiderio, la domenica è il piacere nostalgico. E' nella realizzazione che inizia la "morte" di ogni cosa..... Ecco perchè credo che esistano tradimenti in embrione che nessuno saprà mai e che permettono alla routine di sopravvivere senza grosse crisi.... ma è cosa che non va detta nè riferita, vive e muore in noi... in chi insomma trova in queste "nicchie" l'isola che non c'è.*
> *Questo per chi lo vive non è neppure tradire, è sognare autoconvincendosi che i sogni non portano alcun danno.*
> Bruja


Cara amica mia, sei nata così saggia o lo sei diventata? (la seconda ipotesi mi rende speranzosa!)

Ti abbraccio!!!!


----------



## Bruja (29 Giugno 2007)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Cara amica mia, sei nata così saggia o lo sei diventata? (la seconda ipotesi mi rende speranzosa!)
> 
> Ti abbraccio!!!!


Non si dice che la speranza sia l'ultima a morire........ma potrebbe anche essere la prima a nascere?!
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (29 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io torno ad una forma di espressione "rurale"..... per tradire bisogna che una persona attragga oltre il rischio del tradimento.... ergo se questa ipotetica persona attrae abbastanza, il tradimento è in dirittura d'arrivo, e se ne fa una cippa di tutte queste nostre disquisizioni! Che sia la prima, la seconda o l'ennesima volta cambia nulla.
> 
> La domanda forse è quanto ci piace desiderare e quanto, nel desiderio, riusciamo a restare nell'aspettativa. Parafrasando Leopardi, il sabato è il vero piacere-desiderio, la domenica è il piacere nostalgico. E' nella realizzazione che inizia la "morte" di ogni cosa..... *Ecco perchè credo che esistano tradimenti in embrione che nessuno saprà mai e che permettono alla routine di sopravvivere senza grosse crisi.... ma è cosa che non va detta nè riferita, vive e muore in noi... in chi insomma trova in queste "nicchie" l'isola che non c'è.*
> *Questo per chi lo vive non è neppure tradire, è sognare autoconvincendosi che i sogni non portano alcun danno.*
> Bruja


Queste parole sono molto belle e molto vere. Ma, vissute, a me hanno lasciato un fondo d'amaro: quello di una possibile vigliaccheria, di una negazione di slancio vitale. Un aborto consumato! Magari sbaglio, ma sognare e non realizzare l'ho sentito profondamente sterile ed arido
...probabilmente non riesco a spiegarmi...


----------



## Verena67 (29 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Queste parole sono molto belle e molto vere. *Ma, vissute, a me hanno lasciato un fondo d'amaro: quello di una possibile vigliaccheria, di una negazione di slancio vitale. Un aborto consumato*! Magari sbaglio, ma sognare e non realizzare l'ho sentito profondamente sterile ed arido
> ...probabilmente non riesco a spiegarmi...


 
ti sei spiegato benissimo!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Il fatto è che c'è un tempo per ogni cosa, sotto questo cielo, come dice l'Ecclesiaste, specie per lasciare d'impulso la famiglia per perseguire un progetto di vita nuova...o si fa subito, o l'istante passa per sempre e lascia in bocca il gusto di cenere....


Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (29 Giugno 2007)

*m.m.*

Ti ho capito eccome.... il fatto è che sempre tutto ciò che non si realizza ed appartiene ai nostri sogni lascia il rimpianto e la nostalgia di ciò che non è accaduto ma, proprio questo senso di "perduto", permette che sopravviva l'idea che avrebbe potuto essere stupendo.
Un po' come il ricordo del primo amore.........è bene che resti tale, quando lo si incontra dopo anni capita di chiedersi cosa si è visto o trovato in questa persona che appare avulsa ed estranea a quell'ideale, a volte realizzato, ma spesso mancato.
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (29 Giugno 2007)

Beh due su due...allora non mi ero spiegato così male come pensavo


----------



## Bruja (29 Giugno 2007)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh due su due...allora non mi ero spiegato così male come pensavo


No, è che qui siamo bravissime a leggere tra le righe!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Stai sereno, ti capiamo sempre  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Giugno 2007)

Vere, MM, Bruja...che bel buon giorno leggervi.


----------



## Nobody (29 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Vere, MM, Bruja...che bel buon giorno leggervi.


Ben arrivata felina


----------



## Nobody (29 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> No, è che qui siamo bravissime a leggere tra le righe!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Davvero??? Vi invidio


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Giugno 2007)

iosperiamochemelacavo ha detto:


> Io so che devo dare ancora moltissimo ai miei figli ...penso che lo voglia anche mia moglie...non penso che lei voglia costruire qualcosa per il suo futuro..lo poteva fare....ma mi ha dimostrato con il tradimento che forse quel futuro ..già non c'era...
> 
> 
> comunque ...
> ...


...Amico mio... Non hai capito quello che intendevo dire... Quando dico che siete liberi, intendo, liberi dal PASSATO... Liberi di guardare, INSIEME, se lo VOLETE, al futuro, vostro e dei vostri figli... Il tradimento di tua moglie, ha dimostrato che il vostro "NOI" non era più, per LEI, una scelta elaborativa... Capisci?... ORA, QUI, ADESSO, devi chiederti se TU e LEI, VOLETE provare a costruire un "NOI" che sia elaborativo per entrambi... Lo DESIDERI O NO?... QUI, ORA, ADESSO!... Vuoi correre, con tua moglie, verso il futuro?... O vuoi passare le tue giornate a pensare al PASSATO e a quello ch'è stato... Vuoi farti DIVORARE dalle reciproche accuse?... Vuoi farti AVVELENARE dalle recriminazioni e dal GIUDIZIO?... Lascia perdere, amico mio... Ricordati che mentre pensi al PASSATO, il PRESENTE, con tutte le potenzialità che porta in grembo, ti sfugge sotto il naso... Nessun evento della vita è IRREPARABILE... Nemmeno la morte... Figurarsi un tradimento... Insomma, VUOI O NO, provare a FARE NUOVE TUTTE LE COSE?... Nulla ti impedisce nulla... Tranne TE STESSO... Fai tuo un PENSIERO più GRANDE, che ti permetta di ESPLODERE ESISTENZIALMENTE verso il FUTURO!... Se TU lo vuoi, puoi essere immensamente più FORTE di un tradimento... Se TU e tua moglie lo volete, potete trasformare il tradimento in un'opportunità per cambiare, per evolvere, per diventare entrambi migliori... RISPETTA tua moglie... RISPETTALA perché è una PERSONA... Esattamente come te... Nessun essere umano è MIGLIORE di un altro!... Spero di essermi spiegato... Sei un uomo LIBERO... Cerca di rimanere tale... E insegna la LIBERTA' ai tuoi figli... Insegna ai tuoi figli che in ogni uomo c'è tutta l'umanità... Pregi e difetti... Solidità e debolezze... Vola alto, amico mio, vola... 

... Un abbraccio...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2007)

*da non credere!*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ...Amico mio... Non hai capito quello che intendevo dire... Quando dico che siete liberi, intendo, liberi dal PASSATO... Liberi di guardare, INSIEME, se lo VOLETE, al futuro, vostro e dei vostri figli... Il tradimento di tua moglie, ha dimostrato che il vostro "NOI" non era più, per LEI, una scelta elaborativa... Capisci?... ORA, QUI, ADESSO, devi chiederti se TU e LEI, VOLETE provare a costruire un "NOI" che sia elaborativo per entrambi... Lo DESIDERI O NO?... QUI, ORA, ADESSO!... Vuoi correre, con tua moglie, verso il futuro?... O vuoi passare le tue giornate a pensare al PASSATO e a quello ch'è stato... Vuoi farti DIVORARE dalle reciproche accuse?... Vuoi farti AVVELENARE dalle recriminazioni e dal GIUDIZIO?... Lascia perdere, amico mio... Ricordati che mentre pensi al PASSATO, il PRESENTE, con tutte le potenzialità che porta in grembo, ti sfugge sotto il naso... Nessun evento della vita è IRREPARABILE... Nemmeno la morte... Figurarsi un tradimento... Insomma, VUOI O NO, provare a FARE NUOVE TUTTE LE COSE?... Nulla ti impedisce nulla... Tranne TE STESSO... Fai tuo un PENSIERO più GRANDE, che ti permetta di ESPLODERE ESISTENZIALMENTE verso il FUTURO!... Se TU lo vuoi, puoi essere immensamente più FORTE di un tradimento... Se TU e tua moglie lo volete, potete trasformare il tradimento in un'opportunità per cambiare, per evolvere, per diventare entrambi migliori... RISPETTA tua moglie... RISPETTALA perché è una PERSONA... Esattamente come te... Nessun essere umano è MIGLIORE di un altro!... Spero di essermi spiegato... Sei un uomo LIBERO... Cerca di rimanere tale... E insegna la LIBERTA' ai tuoi figli... Insegna ai tuoi figli che in ogni uomo c'è tutta l'umanità... Pregi e difetti... Solidità e debolezze... Vola alto, amico mio, vola...
> 
> ... Un abbraccio...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2007)

*e se invece...*



Bruja ha detto:


> Ti ho capito eccome.... il fatto è che sempre tutto ciò che non si realizza ed appartiene ai nostri sogni lascia il rimpianto e la nostalgia di ciò che non è accaduto ma, proprio questo senso di "perduto", permette che sopravviva l'idea che avrebbe potuto essere stupendo.
> Un po' come il ricordo del primo amore.........è bene che resti tale, quando lo si incontra dopo anni capita di chiedersi cosa si è visto o trovato in questa persona che appare avulsa ed estranea a quell'ideale, a volte realizzato, ma spesso mancato.
> Bruja


Lo ritrovi con lo stesso incanto e vedi che ha mantenuto le promesse ed è diventato quel che avevi intuito avrebbe potuto essere ...?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2007)

*...*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Davvero??? Vi invidio


Capito anch'io ...
Poi la tua firma ...


----------



## Old iosperiamochemelacavo (29 Giugno 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...Amico mio... Non hai capito quello che intendevo dire... Quando dico che siete liberi, intendo, liberi dal PASSATO... Liberi di guardare, INSIEME, se lo VOLETE, al futuro, vostro e dei vostri figli... Il tradimento di tua moglie, ha dimostrato che il vostro "NOI" non era più, per LEI, una scelta elaborativa... Capisci?... ORA, QUI, ADESSO, devi chiederti se TU e LEI, VOLETE provare a costruire un "NOI" che sia elaborativo per entrambi... Lo DESIDERI O NO?... QUI, ORA, ADESSO!... Vuoi correre, con tua moglie, verso il futuro?... O vuoi passare le tue giornate a pensare al PASSATO e a quello ch'è stato... Vuoi farti DIVORARE dalle reciproche accuse?... Vuoi farti AVVELENARE dalle recriminazioni e dal GIUDIZIO?... Lascia perdere, amico mio... Ricordati che mentre pensi al PASSATO, il PRESENTE, con tutte le potenzialità che porta in grembo, ti sfugge sotto il naso... Nessun evento della vita è IRREPARABILE... Nemmeno la morte... Figurarsi un tradimento... Insomma, VUOI O NO, provare a FARE NUOVE TUTTE LE COSE?... Nulla ti impedisce nulla... Tranne TE STESSO... Fai tuo un PENSIERO più GRANDE, che ti permetta di ESPLODERE ESISTENZIALMENTE verso il FUTURO!... Se TU lo vuoi, puoi essere immensamente più FORTE di un tradimento... Se TU e tua moglie lo volete, potete trasformare il tradimento in un'opportunità per cambiare, per evolvere, per diventare entrambi migliori... RISPETTA tua moglie... RISPETTALA perché è una PERSONA... Esattamente come te... Nessun essere umano è MIGLIORE di un altro!... Spero di essermi spiegato... Sei un uomo LIBERO... Cerca di rimanere tale... E insegna la LIBERTA' ai tuoi figli... Insegna ai tuoi figli che in ogni uomo c'è tutta l'umanità... Pregi e difetti... Solidità e debolezze... Vola alto, amico mio, vola...
> 
> ... Un abbraccio...


In qualche modo invidio le tue idee....ma il vero problema ..è attuarle....è vero ...spendiamo troppo tempo nel pensare al passato....è verissimo ...ma l'uomo si evolve veramente in modo lento...io a mia moglie la rispetto sicuramente come essere umano ....tanto è vero che non l'ho uccisa ..mentre ci sono persone che non rispettano nemmeno questo è uccidono per quasi niente...ma a mio modo di vedere non la posso rispettare più come mia moglie..E' bello essere liberi come dici tu ma è anche vero che le tue libertà non possono in qualche modo infierire sul tuo prossimo o su chi ti sta accanto ..ho già detto e gliel'ho detto anche a lei che sarei stato più contento se lei mi avesse lasciato e non come invece sta facendo ...è tornata con me perchè mi ha detto che senza di me non può vivere ..intanto non me lo dimostra affatto...Avrei metabolizzato di più se mi avesse lasciato ...oggi forse tutti e due siamo costretti a ricordare il passato per le cose belle che abbiamo fatto insieme...senza costruire un vero futuro quello che invece serve a noi ed ai nostri figli...

Un caro saluto


----------



## Nobody (29 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Capito anch'io ...
> Poi la tua firma ...


Sono l'unico che non si capisce, allora  

	
	
		
		
	


	




La firma è del grande Yoda


----------



## Nobody (29 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


Mi associo a te nell'applauso a Chen!


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Giugno 2007)

*Chen...!!!*


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io torno ad una forma di espressione "rurale"..... per tradire bisogna che una persona attragga oltre il rischio del tradimento.... ergo se questa ipotetica persona attrae abbastanza, il tradimento è in dirittura d'arrivo, e se ne fa una cippa di tutte queste nostre disquisizioni! Che sia la prima, la seconda o l'ennesima volta cambia nulla.
> 
> La domanda forse è quanto ci piace desiderare e quanto, nel desiderio, riusciamo a restare nell'aspettativa. Parafrasando Leopardi, il sabato è il vero piacere-desiderio, la domenica è il piacere nostalgico. E' nella realizzazione che inizia la "morte" di ogni cosa..... Ecco perchè credo che esistano tradimenti in embrione che nessuno saprà mai e che permettono alla routine di sopravvivere senza grosse crisi.... ma è cosa che non va detta nè riferita, vive e muore in noi... in chi insomma trova in queste "nicchie" l'isola che non c'è.
> Questo per chi lo vive non è neppure tradire, è sognare autoconvincendosi che i sogni non portano alcun danno.
> Bruja


... Amica mia... La questione è un po' più complessa... Credimi... Il tradimento, se spogliato degli investimenti emotivi cui siamo soliti vestirlo è, essenzialmente, un "_comportamento_"... Un "_esperimento_", una "_domanda_", un "_quesito_", che poniamo a noi e alla "_natura_", in senso lato, con delle "_anticipazioni_"... Delle "_attese_"... Metto in atto un comportamento perché MI ASPETTO di ottenere dei risultati, delle cose, degli effetti... Tutto questo, si spiega e trova ragione, nel sistema dei costrutti personali cioè, nel sistema di significati che ognuno di noi conferisce al mondo che lo circonda... Ecco perché il tradimento ha mille spiegazioni, mille motivazioni, mille giustificazioni... Ne esistono tante, quanti sono gli uomini e le donne sulla terra... Questo perché, ognuno di noi, vive nel SUO mondo... Compiendo le SUE operazioni ERMENEUTICHE... Il tradimento, rappresenta una rottura del mondo dei SIGNIFICATI relativi al "NOI"... E' un'azione "OSCENA"... E' "_Fuori della scena_" del "NOI"... Capisci?... Per questo si alimenta della clandestinità... Avviene dietro le quinte, perché TALE E' LA SUA NATURA!... E la segretezza più assoluta, è proprio quella che vive in noi stessi... Il tradimento mai avvenuto, che nasce e muore dentro di noi, è, a mio parere, il più "OSCENO" ... Capisci?... Per il resto, vedi, tu tendi ad attribuire al comportamento degli altri, i TUOI valori, le TUE interpretazioni, la TUA ermeneutica... Questo, ti impedisce di cogliere il mondo dell'altro... Di vedere le cose, con i SUOI occhi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *Chen...!!!*


... Dimmi, amica mia... Tu sei come la "_gatta_" che ho visto di sfuggita ieri sera?... Sono stato a casa di un mio amico scrittore e, per un attimo, in Tv, ho visto un'attrice... Di colore... Con una frusta... Se mi dici che sei come lei, che hai letto tutto l'Ulisse di Joyce, tutto l'Uomo senza qualità di Musil e che data una funzione f(x), di periodo 2 pigreco, sai estrarre i coefficienti di Fourier della funzione f, rispettivamente di ordine zero e di ordine n, io, chensamurai, *TI SPOSO*...


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Giugno 2007)

*Cito Chen*

"... *Il tradimento mai avvenuto, che nasce e muore dentro di noi, è, a mio parere, il più "OSCENO" ."*


se dunque decidiamo di viverci in minore" oscenità"lasciandoci liberi di esprimere il nostro significato in relazione al tutto e non piu' al NOI, ... quel percorso che ci porterà a farci *nascere e morire al di fuori di noi stessi...*attraverso quell'espansione di cui si è sempre accennato non vedrà ...non vedrà gli stessi risultati?


Certo, qualcuno mi risponderà, nasce e muore.


allora mi chiedo quale sia la differenza...sta nel percorso che ti porterebbe ad annullare le nevrosi, le frustrazioni, le costrizioni..a favore di una risposta autentica a quel noi in relazione al tutto che sente il bisogno di uscire fuori dal proprio se?

... come se solo attraverso l'accettazione di questo e il suo conseguente percorso di vita in relazione col tutto, e non solo al proprio noi,ci rendesse felici perchè non piu' costretti a farlo morire *dentro*..?

come se questa costrizione di noi si risciusse a tradursi in* creazione fuori* da noi stessi..perchè svolgendosi e non spegnedosi si crea...si svolge..si vive..il *relazione al tutto?*

La stessa felicità che si prova alla fine di una creazione* fuori* da noi stessi...un opera pittorica piuttosto che musicale ...letteraria...*qualsiasi forma di creazione*?

E l'amore cos'è se non creazione?




PS.

 se è una roba da fungo allucinogeno...no problem a dirmelo ...ho dormito tre ore-


----------



## Bruja (29 Giugno 2007)

*Chen*

Io di complimenti non te ne faccio perchè direi esattamente quello che sai, quindi ci si intende!
Quanto al tuo post in risposta., credo che possiamo fare un sunto nella tua frase "ciò che ci si ASPETTA"....... hai ragione, ma aver ragione non sempre serve all'uso umano che viene richiesto ed allora ecco che serve la comprensione del difetto, dell'errore, del travisamento non come accettazione ma come idea appartata. E se di questo errore si ha la convinzione precisa e persuasa, per quanto di pensi che noi abbiamo una verità più aderente a quella assoluta, anche l'espressione di libertà delle altrui convinzioni è verità vivente.  
Accidenti, è un concetto molto avvoltolato, come una matassa senza il cui bandolo diventa un pasticcio svolgerla, ma spero tu abbia inteso.... verità e rispetto sono entità cognitive bifronti.... ecco perchè se anche non sono d'accordo su qualcosa enunciata da altri, non posso e non voglio contestarla....le opinioni non sono dogmatiche, e spesso la comprensione mi ha portato a capire a gradi ulteriori che l'enunciato altrui poteva riempire, arrotondare e rendere più integra una mia idea o convinzione.
Ti basti ... per capire.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2007)

*Catus Smerciulae*

Dopo pranzo no...


----------



## Bruja (29 Giugno 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Dopo pranzo no...


Ti serve una cosetta per il post prandiale?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Un secchio di Citrosodina?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> "... *Il tradimento mai avvenuto, che nasce e muore dentro di noi, è, a mio parere, il più "OSCENO" ."*
> 
> 
> se dunque decidiamo di viverci in minore" oscenità"lasciandoci liberi di esprimere il nostro significato in relazione al tutto e non piu' al NOI, ... quel percorso che ci porterà a farci *nascere e morire al di fuori di noi stessi...*attraverso quell'espansione di cui si è sempre accennato non vedrà ...non vedrà gli stessi risultati?
> ...


... Miciolidia... Quello che hai scritto... E' semplicemente STUPENDO!... Sì, amica mia, è così... Le cose, stanno come dici... E' il complesso processo di "_attualizzazione_" del Sé... E' la "_domanda_" che, quando posta, ha, in sé, la forza della CREAZIONE... Sono felice che tu abbia colto il senso della cosa che ho scritto... 

...Una carezza...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ti serve una cosetta per il post prandiale??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si ti prego.. e mi terresti anche la mano


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Giugno 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Dimmi, amica mia... Tu sei come la "_gatta_" che ho visto di sfuggita ieri sera?... Sono stato a casa di un mio amico scrittore e, per un attimo, in Tv, ho visto un'attrice... Di colore... Con una frusta... Se mi dici che sei come lei, che hai letto tutto l'Ulisse di Joyce, tutto l'Uomo senza qualità di Musil e che data una funzione f(x), di periodo 2 pigreco, sai estrarre i coefficienti di Fourier della funzione f, rispettivamente di ordine zero e di ordine n, io, chensamurai, *TI SPOSO*...


 

Naturalmente mio caro sono tutto questo e anche di piu' ...che un gatta di consumo televisivo....ma sono  anche certa che la Sua illuminata  intelligenza non vorrà certo svilire  questa attenzione nei miei confronti con una proposta  di matrimonio la cui enfasi tradirebbe l'autenticità dei suoi sentimenti.


ps.  la stessa pietas di cui sopra 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   grazie.

Lettrice, la pastiglia...dove le hai messe l'ultima volta che te lo date?


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dopo pranzo no...


vai a cercare la pastiglia e non fare storie


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vai a cercare la pastiglia e non fare storie


Mi pare di averle prese tutte


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io di complimenti non te ne faccio perchè direi esattamente quello che sai, quindi ci si intende!
> Quanto al tuo post in risposta., credo che possiamo fare un sunto nella tua frase "ciò che ci si ASPETTA"....... hai ragione, ma aver ragione non sempre serve all'uso umano che viene richiesto ed allora ecco che serve la comprensione del difetto, dell'errore, del travisamento non come accettazione ma come idea appartata. E se di questo errore si ha la convinzione precisa e persuasa, per quanto di pensi che noi abbiamo una verità più aderente a quella assoluta, anche l'espressione di libertà delle altrui convinzioni è verità vivente.
> Accidenti, è un concetto molto avvoltolato, come una matassa senza il cui bandolo diventa un pasticcio svolgerla, ma spero tu abbia inteso.... verità e rispetto sono entità cognitive bifronti.... ecco perchè se anche non sono d'accordo su qualcosa enunciata da altri, non posso e non voglio contestarla....le opinioni non sono dogmatiche, e spesso la comprensione mi ha portato a capire a gradi ulteriori che l'enunciato altrui poteva riempire, arrotondare e rendere più integra una mia idea o convinzione.
> Ti basti ... per capire.
> Bruja


...Bruja... Mi piaci da morire, così come sei... Con tutti i tuoi "_avvoltolamenti_"... Vedi, io, scrivendo in questo forum, ho capito alcune cose di me... Io ho bisogno di una donna... Non di una ragazza... Non so più cosa farmene di queste fanciulle, di queste ventenni, infantili, con il culo e le tette sode... e il pensiero "_molle_"... Io voglio una donna... Che sia un GENIO... Voglio una Frida Kahlo... Voglio uno "_scherzo della natura_"... Esisterà pure da qualche parte... Visto che TU non mi vuoi...


----------



## Bruja (29 Giugno 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi pare di averle prese tutte


Ma che dici, sei impegnata... ti sto tenemdo la mano!!!
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Giugno 2007)

*lettri...bruja...*

Lettrice...ammore...se ci sei ...ora ci starebbe bene....un ruttino...


in contrappunto con Bruja ancora meglio 

	
	
		
		
	


	









ps. Chen, sto ridendo di me...sto giocando ....;-)


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...Bruja... Mi piaci da morire, così come sei... Con tutti i tuoi "_avvoltolamenti_"... Vedi, io, scrivendo in questo forum, ho capito alcune cose di me... Io ho bisogno di una donna... Non di una ragazza... Non so più cosa farmene di queste fanciulle, di queste ventenni, infantili, con il culo e le tette sode... e il pensiero "_molle_"... Io voglio una donna... Che sia un GENIO... Voglio una Frida Kahlo... Voglio uno "_scherzo della natura_"... Esisterà pure da qualche parte... Visto che TU non mi vuoi...


Frida Kahlo non era uno _scherzo della natura... _per certo non era neanche un genio... ma aveva un fascino tutto suo


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Giugno 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...Bruja... Mi piaci da morire, così come sei... Con tutti i tuoi "_avvoltolamenti_"... Vedi, io, scrivendo in questo forum, ho capito alcune cose di me... Io ho bisogno di una donna... Non di una ragazza... Non so più cosa farmene di queste fanciulle, di queste ventenni, infantili, con il culo e le tette sode... e il pensiero "_molle_"... Io voglio una donna... Che sia un GENIO...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e certo che pure tu...

Io mi accontento di un quadro di Mattioli.


----------



## Bruja (29 Giugno 2007)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ...Bruja... Mi piaci da morire, così come sei... Con tutti i tuoi "_avvoltolamenti_"... Vedi, io, scrivendo in questo forum, ho capito alcune cose di me... Io ho bisogno di una donna... Non di una ragazza... Non so più cosa farmene di queste fanciulle, di queste ventenni, infantili, con il culo e le tette sode... e il pensiero "_molle_"... Io voglio una donna... Che sia un GENIO... Voglio una Frida Kahlo... Voglio uno "_scherzo della natura_"... Esisterà pure da qualche parte... Visto che TU non mi vuoi...


 
Frida Kahlo... hai detto niente!! Tu non vuoi una donna, vuoi un cataclisma quotidiano con cui confrontarti!!! 
E poi sai che donne tanto outsider, si devono combinare e scombinare con uomini come quel Ribera che di idee strampalate ne aveva non poche. 
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Naturalmente mio caro sono tutto questo e anche di piu' ...che un gatta di consumo televisivo....ma sono anche certa che la Sua illuminata intelligenza non vorrà certo svilire questa attenzione nei miei confronti con una proposta di matrimonio la cui enfasi tradirebbe l'autenticità dei suoi sentimenti.
> 
> 
> ps. la stessa pietas di cui sopra
> ...


... Ovviamente, il "_Ti sposo_", aveva un significato profondamente metaforico... Foriero di repentini e selvaggi sviluppi...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Lettrice...ammore...se ci sei ...ora ci starebbe bene....un ruttino...
> 
> 
> in contrappunto con Bruja ancora meglio
> ...


Senti guarda dopo la settimana che ho passato ho bisogno di una cassa di birra... e l'unica creazione di cui mi potrei preoccure e' appunto un mega rutto 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Facciamo cosi' ti rutto un aforisma


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Frida Kahlo non era uno _scherzo della natura... _per certo non era neanche un genio... ma aveva un fascino tutto suo


... "_Scherzo della natura_"... Intendo che la natura, quando scherza, fa sul serio... M'intendi?... Io sono un Greco...


----------



## Nobody (29 Giugno 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...Bruja... Mi piaci da morire, così come sei... Con tutti i tuoi "_avvoltolamenti_"... Vedi, io, scrivendo in questo forum, ho capito alcune cose di me... Io ho bisogno di una donna... Non di una ragazza... Non so più cosa farmene di queste fanciulle, di queste ventenni, infantili, *con il culo e le tette sode*... e il pensiero "_molle_"... Io voglio una donna... Che sia un GENIO... Voglio una Frida Kahlo... Voglio uno "_scherzo della natura_"... Esisterà pure da qualche parte... Visto che TU non mi vuoi...


Oddio Chen...ci sono diverse cose più noiose di queste, al mondo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2007)

*ah*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Frida Kahlo non era uno _scherzo della natura... _per certo non era neanche un genio... ma aveva un fascino tutto suo


E io che mi sono sempre preoccupata di togliermi i baffi!


----------



## Nobody (29 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Frida Kahlo non era uno _scherzo della natura... _*per certo non era neanche un genio*... ma aveva un fascino tutto suo


Molto meglio lei del marito, comunque...con quei suoi pallosissimi murales sulla rivoluzione comunista  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E poi, Salma...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... "_Scherzo della natura_"... Intendo che la natura, quando scherza, fa sul serio... M'intendi?... Io sono un Greco...


 
Chen ho capito cosa intendevi per _scherzo della natura_... un Greco o un El Greco...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Frida Kahlo non era uno _scherzo della natura... _per certo non era neanche un genio... ma aveva un fascino tutto suo


... Bruja, Lettrice, Miciolidia... Tutte le mie donne del forum, sono qui... Dov'è Compos Mentis?... Voglio fare l'amore con tutte quattro...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Molto meglio lei del marito, comunque...con quei suoi pallossissimi murales sulla rivoluzione comunista
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Senti io un quadro con la facciona di una donna baffuta... o le solite allegorie di Frida a casa non lo vorrei 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma Salma a casa ce po' entra'...


----------



## Nobody (29 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti io un quadro con la facciona di una donna baffuta... o le solite allegorie di Frida a casa non lo vorrei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...invece sul muro del soggiorno uno Zapata baffuto col mitra e la stella rossa sul sombrero?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma sempre le mie attrici preferite devi insidiare??? Giù le zampe


----------



## Bruja (29 Giugno 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti io un quadro con la facciona di una donna baffuta... o le solite allegorie di Frida a casa non lo vorrei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma stai sempre a protestare.... peroccupati di sapere invece se inciampiamo su un Trimalcione o su un Petronio...... Ce n'era anche un terzo ma ho un'amnesia momentanea....  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...*invece sul muro del soggiorno uno Zapata baffuto col mitra e la stella rossa sul sombrero?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certo si son trovati loro eh? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ti ho detto che il galateo insegna: prima le donne


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e certo che pure tu...
> 
> Io mi accontento di un quadro di Mattioli.


... Troppo amico... Dell'amico Croce...


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E io che mi sono sempre preoccupata di togliermi i baffi!













































e con questa ti sposo io!!!!


----------



## Nobody (29 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certo si son trovati loro eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh si!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Il bello è che si ramificavano di corna a vicenda, e facevano pure i gelosi  

	
	
		
		
	


	





...e i bambini....si, ma sulle scialuppe, non per zampettare da una pitonessa all'altra


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e con questa ti sposo io!!!!


Senti ma se poi eliminati i baffi ha il labbro lepoorino?


----------



## Bruja (29 Giugno 2007)

*???*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> e con questa ti sposo io!!!!


 
Sei un agente di vendita del Silképil???  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Oddio Chen...ci sono diverse cose più noiose di queste, al mondo


... No, amico mio... E' tutto quello che hanno... Non riescono nemmeno ad annoiare... Quella che mi hanno presentato ieri sera, mi ha fatto cadere le braccia... Giovane, bella... Ha pronunciato quattro parole in due ore: "_Mi accompagni a casa?_"... L'ho mandata a cuocere le uova... Da ora in avanti, le seleziono con Joyce, Musil e qualche elemento di calcolo differenziale e integrale... Hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E io che mi sono sempre preoccupata di togliermi i baffi!


... Donna baffuta... Sempre piaciuta!... Hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Bruja (29 Giugno 2007)

*Da postare*

Non importa se sia in argomento..... non ho voglia di cercare il thread giusto...!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja

(e non dite che non faccio di tutto per fare esempi su ogni argomento!!!)


----------



## Nobody (29 Giugno 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... No, amico mio... E' tutto quello che hanno... Non riescono nemmeno ad annoiare... Quella che mi hanno presentato ieri sera, mi ha fatto cadere le braccia... Giovane, bella... Ha pronunciato quattro parole in due ore: "_Mi accompagni a casa?_"... L'ho mandata a cuocere le uova... Da ora in avanti, le seleziono con *Joyce, Musil e qualche elemento di calcolo differenziale e integrale...* Hi, hi, hi...


Ti capisco, carissimo...solo che devi aggiungere degli altri AND ai criteri di scelta. Sennò rischi di selezionare una Margherita Hack...degnissima persona, ma con qualche anno luce di troppo.


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti ma se poi eliminati i baffi ha il labbro lepoorino?


... Ancora di maggior interesse!... La labioschisi conserva un suo indiscusso fascino...


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti ma se poi eliminati i baffi ha il labbro lepoorino?


 

è vero...a illa non mancava nemmeno quello.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





bleach.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Giugno 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Ancora di maggior interesse!... La labioschisi conserva un suo indiscusso fascino...


 
ma che stai a di'...ma daii


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ti capisco, carissimo...solo che devi aggiungere degli altri AND ai criteri di scelta. Sennò rischi di selezionare una Margherita Hack...degnissima persona, ma con qualche anno luce di troppo.


... Vedi, amico Multimodi, mi spiego meglio... Questa selezione, la faccio per trovare una donna con la quale fare "_l'amore cognitivo_"... Per "_l'amore fisico_", mi servo dalla cretina di ieri sera che, tra l'altro, rivedo sabato sera... Hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... No, amico mio... E' tutto quello che hanno... Non riescono nemmeno ad annoiare... Quella che mi hanno presentato ieri sera, mi ha fatto cadere le braccia... Giovane, bella... Ha pronunciato quattro parole in due ore: "_Mi accompagni a casa?_"... L'ho mandata a cuocere le uova... Da ora in avanti, le seleziono con Joyce, Musil e qualche elemento di calcolo differenziale e integrale... Hi, hi, hi...


 
Chen certe bellezze andrebbero semplicemente ammirate... come si ammira un quadro... non necessariamente ci deve essere qualcosa dietro


----------



## Nobody (29 Giugno 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Vedi, amico Multimodi, mi spiego meglio... Questa selezione, la faccio per trovare una donna con la quale fare "_l'amore cognitivo_"... Per "_l'amore fisico_", mi servo dalla cretina di ieri sera che, tra l'altro, rivedo sabato sera... Hi, hi, hi...


Ok! L'ideale però non sarebbe trovarne una con la quale fare entrambi gli amori?...sia il fisico che il cognitivo.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok! L'ideale però non sarebbe trovarne una con la quale fare entrambi gli amori?...sia il fisico che il cognitivo.


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma che stai a di'...ma daii


... Vedi, Miciolidia, non devi essere troppo banale!... Io ho letto tutto Lovecraft, Poe, Wells, Stevenson, Heinlein, Dick, Lem, Gibson... Che vuoi che sia, per me, un labbro leporino?... La vera questione è cosa ti consente e cosa ti impedisce... Un labbro leporino... Hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chen certe bellezze andrebbero semplicemente ammirate... come si ammira un quadro... non necessariamente ci deve essere qualcosa dietro


... La bellezza, amica mia, è verità... E la verità, non può essere il nulla... Altrimenti, vedi, è cosmesi... Cosa del tutto diversa...


----------



## Bruja (29 Giugno 2007)

*l'Amore fisico*

Fra le mie conoscenze ho una persona di una raffinatezza mentale e culturale incredibile.
Con lui parliamo appunto su piani teorici e speculativi.
Un giorno, sorprendendomi, mi disse di aver incontrato una donna bellissima, davvero di una avvenenza assoluta, ma non accompagnata da pari intelletto.
Mi sono sempre chiesta perchè mi abbia confidato che lei aveva marito ma era sempre stata con lui nella posizione canonica........e lui disse che aveva provate tutte le altre ma quella non l'aveva intenzionalmente usata per avere l'idea di aver preso di quella bellezza esteriore solo le primizie.........
Al di là di ogni giudizio personale, la cosa mi ha fatto riflettere ......
Mi è sovvenuto l'episodio dopo le frasi di Chen circa la sua recente esperienza.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... La bellezza, amica mia, è verità... E la verità, non può essere il nulla... Altrimenti, vedi, è cosmesi... Cosa del tutto diversa...


Ma la bellezza non ha bisogno di spiegazioni ne di verita'... in fin dei conti anche l'apparenza e' una verita' per i nostri occhi


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok! L'ideale però non sarebbe trovarne una con la quale fare entrambi gli amori?...sia il fisico che il cognitivo.


... Ben detto, amico mio... Ma nell'attesa, capisci, nell'attesa snervante di incontrare tale sacro connubio... Tale sublime mistione... Mi arrabatto come posso... Saltando da un culo sodo... Ad un "_robusto_" pensiero...


----------



## Verena67 (29 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi sono sempre chiesta perchè mi abbia confidato che *lei aveva marito ma era sempre stata con lui nella posizione canonica*........e lui disse che aveva provate tutte le altre ma quella non l'aveva intenzionalmente usata per* avere l'idea di aver preso di quella bellezza esteriore solo le primizie.........*


Bruja non ho capito il senso di questo aneddoto...la posizione canonica in che senso? Sessuale? E il secondo periodo che significa?

Scusa, sono confusa 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Bacio!


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Fra le mie conoscenze ho una persona di una raffinatezza mentale e culturale incredibile.
> Con lui parliamo appunto su piani teorici e speculativi.
> Un giorno, sorprendendomi, mi disse di aver incontrato una donna bellissima, davvero di una avvenenza assoluta, ma non accompagnata da pari intelletto.
> Mi sono sempre chiesta perchè mi abbia confidato che lei aveva marito ma era sempre stata con lui nella posizione canonica........e lui disse che aveva provate tutte le altre ma quella non l'aveva intenzionalmente usata per avere l'idea di aver preso di quella bellezza esteriore solo le primizie.........
> ...


Mi presenti il tuo amico?


----------



## Bruja (29 Giugno 2007)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Bruja non ho capito il senso di questo aneddoto...la posizione canonica in che senso? Sessuale? E il secondo periodo che significa?
> 
> Scusa, sono confusa
> 
> ...


 
Certo la posizione sessualea classica detta del seminarista...... !
Credo volesse sempèlicementa non usare la sola via che usava il marito per essere il primo nel varcarle e nel avviarla ad altre pratiche.... ripeto credo...
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma la bellezza non ha bisogno di spiegazioni... in fin dei conti anche l'apparenza e' una verita' per i nostri occhi


... Per i nostri occhi... Ma non per il nostro *intelletto*, mia cara amica... Altrimenti, come ci ha insegnato il sublime Platone, consumeremmo la candela della nostra breve vita, rimirando nient'altro che delle ombre, sul fondo di una grotta... Incatenati... Con il sole della verità... Alle nostre spalle...


----------



## Bruja (29 Giugno 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi prenti il tuo amico?


Jena maialona.... poi che ti aspetti che ti reciti qualche poema o che ti esponga "in orizzontale" tutto "A Rebours"??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















In effetti ne citava dei lunghi pezzi, quasi immedesimandosi...
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Giugno 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Bruja non ho capito il senso di questo aneddoto...la posizione canonica in che senso? Sessuale? E il secondo periodo che significa?
> 
> Scusa, sono confusa
> 
> ...


... Io, invece, l'ho capito benissimo... Capito?


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Per i nostri occhi... Ma non per il nostro *intelletto*, mia cara amica... Altrimenti, come ci ha insegnato il sublime Platone, consumeremmo la candela della nostra breve vita, rimirando nient'altro che delle ombre, sul fondo di una grotta... Incatenati... Con il sole della verità... Alle nostre spalle...


Ma infatti io ho detto che andrebbero ammirate, osservate come delizia per la vista... fine.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Jena maialona.... poi che ti aspetti che ti reciti qualche poema o che ti esponga "in orizzontale" tutto "A Rebours"???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui ma chere 

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: non mi chiedete gli accenti perche' sulla mia tastiera non ci sono


----------



## Bruja (29 Giugno 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Oui ma chere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le tastiere con tutti gli accenti sono rare, rilassati, ma non è che con una frasettina francese te la cavi..... sei una viziosona!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma infatti io ho detto che andrebbero ammirate, osservate come delizia per la vista... fine.


...Amica mia cara... Ma io, non "_vedo_" con gli occhi... Io "_vedo_" *ATTRAVERSO* gli occhi... Ch'è l'unico modo per "_vedere_"... Hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Fra le mie conoscenze ho una persona di una raffinatezza mentale e culturale incredibile.
> Con lui parliamo appunto su piani teorici e speculativi.
> Un giorno, sorprendendomi, mi disse di aver incontrato una donna bellissima, davvero di una avvenenza assoluta, ma non accompagnata da pari intelletto.
> Mi sono sempre chiesta perchè mi abbia confidato che lei aveva marito ma era sempre stata con lui nella posizione canonica........e lui disse che aveva provate tutte le altre ma quella non l'aveva intenzionalmente usata per avere l'idea di aver preso di quella bellezza esteriore solo le primizie.........
> ...


... Sono io il tuo conoscente, tontolina... Hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...Amica mia cara... Ma io, non "_vedo_" con gli occhi... Io "_vedo_" *ATTRAVERSO* gli occhi... Ch'è l'unico modo per "_vedere_"... Hi, hi, hi...


Non m'intorti Chen... hai ben capito cosa intendo


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non m'intorti Chen... hai ben capito cosa intendo


... Ho capito che ti ho posseduta cognitivamente... E l'hai capito anche tu... Tu sei sotto... E io, sopra... Hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Ho capito che ti ho posseduta cognitivamente... E l'hai capito anche tu... Tu sei sotto... E io, sopra... Hi, hi, hi...


Guarda a me va bene... pero' ogni tanto si fa cambio.. tanto per non annoiarci


----------



## Bruja (29 Giugno 2007)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Sono io il tuo conoscente, tontolina... Hi, hi, hi...


Potevi dirlo subito che riuscivi anche a reincarnarti!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Le tastiere con tutti gli accenti sono rare, rilassati, ma non è che con una frasettina francese te la cavi..... sei una viziosona!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ebbene si... non posso che ammetterlo.


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda a me va bene... pero' ogni tanto si fa cambio.. tanto per non annoiarci


...Hi, hi, hi... Mi piaci, amica mia...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Potevi dirlo subito che riuscivi anche a reincarnarti!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... Quale delirio ti ha condotta a ritenere che a ME, un moderno Samurai, sia impedito fare qualcosa?... Non c'è legge di dio o della natura che possa fermarmi... Da millenni, vado e vengo da questo mondo... Brucio e risorgo a mio piacimento... Sono un mistico... Un mago... I Tarocchi di Marsiglia, per me, non hanno segreti... Sono il "_Fool_", la forza primordiale... E procedo verso il "_Mondo_"... La realizzazione totale...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Quale delirio ti ha condotta a ritenere che a ME, un moderno Samurai, sia impedito fare qualcosa?... Non c'è legge di dio o della natura che possa fermarmi... Da millenni, vado e vengo da questo mondo... Brucio e risorgo a mio piacimento... Sono un mistico... Un mago... I Tarocchi di Marsiglia, per me, non hanno segreti... Sono il "_Fool_", la forza primordiale... E procedo verso il "_Mondo_"... La realizzazione totale...


 
Ti ho trovato finalmente...Demiurgo, dove t'eri andato a cacciare?


----------



## Bruja (29 Giugno 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti ho trovato finalmente...Demiurgo, dove t'eri andato a cacciare?


E va beh, lui spazia e tu gli tieni mano.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E va beh, lui spazia e tu gli tieni mano....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















































Lassame va c'ho ancora il compleanno in circolo


----------



## Bruja (29 Giugno 2007)

*Chen*

Oggi vado sul figurativo, la mia risposta ai tuoi svolazzamenti pensando a quello che ti piacerebbe in sostanza e che gradiresti in immagine.....
Dimmi se può andare!
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Giugno 2007)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Vedi, Miciolidia, non devi essere troppo banale!... Io ho letto tutto Lovecraft, Poe, Wells, Stevenson, Heinlein, Dick, Lem, Gibson... Che vuoi che sia, per me, un labbro leporino?... La vera questione è cosa ti consente e cosa ti impedisce... Un labbro leporino... Hi, hi, hi...


 
ma va?! !

e credi di di potertene uscire con questa osservazione senza passare quantomeno da "scontato"?


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Giugno 2007)

*Bruja ...*



Bruja ha detto:


> Fra le mie conoscenze ho una persona di una raffinatezza mentale e culturale incredibile.
> Con lui parliamo appunto su piani teorici e speculativi.
> Un giorno, sorprendendomi, mi disse di aver incontrato una donna bellissima, davvero di una avvenenza assoluta, ma non accompagnata da pari intelletto.
> Mi sono sempre chiesta perchè mi abbia confidato che lei aveva marito ma era sempre stata con lui nella posizione canonica........e lui disse che aveva provate tutte le altre ma quella non l'aveva intenzionalmente usata per avere l'idea di aver preso di quella bellezza esteriore solo le primizie.........
> ...


 


_*!!!*_


----------



## Bruja (29 Giugno 2007)

*Micio....*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> _*!!!*_


 
C'è qualche parte che non ti ha convinta??!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Bruja (29 Giugno 2007)

*Regalino*

Tanto per alleggerire la giornata..... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAjHGG1FsRA

Poi voglio che diate i nomi degli utenti del forum ai protagonistio del video!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Giugno 2007)

*"Immedesimandosi!*



Bruja ha detto:


> Jena maialona.... poi che ti aspetti che ti reciti qualche poema o che ti esponga "in orizzontale" tutto "A Rebours"???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ohio...sta messo bene pure lui allora...




beh...allora vi confido questa cosa...fu meraviglioso davvero...perchè ...nel mentre.. mi recito' in latino un qualcosa di cui mantengo ancora il ricordo della profonda vertigine che provai...è la prima volta che lo racconto...


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Giugno 2007)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ...Amica mia cara... Ma io, non "_vedo_" con gli occhi... Io "_vedo_" *ATTRAVERSO* gli occhi... Ch'è l'unico modo per "_vedere_"... Hi, hi, hi...


 

Tu osservi _attraverso _quell'ottima dose di paraculismo che Ti contraddistingue mio caro Chen.


Sarei curiosa di conoscere il tuo nome.


me preferisco dartelo io.


----------



## Old trudi (29 Giugno 2007)

*allora?*

oddio ,interessante l'argomento ma il vostro fluire del pensiero ,il vostro svolazzare di qua e di là ,mi confonde ,ossia tra pupazzi ,punti esclamativi ,risolini ,riprese ,difficile capirvi ..insomma bisogna oramai essere del giro per capireil vostro codice ..riassumendo per menti ordinate ,senza costringermi a vagolare tra avatar sempre nuovi citazioni ecc.qual'è la summa del pensiero ,il traditore è geneticamente propenso a ripetere,dovrà per sempre essere tenuto sotto controllo ,oppure no ,si tratta di un temporaneo sonno dell'animo ,di polvere sotto i tappeti,di noia ,di occasioni prese al volo ,senza senso di colpa ,o è forse la presenza o l'assenza di senso di colpa a distinguere tra traditori in pectore e in fieri e traditi (magari attratti dal tradimento ,ma capaci di controllarsi). O ancora chi di fronte ad un tradimento ha lo stesso senso di colpa del ragazzo che taglia da scuola si contrappone a chi lo vive come un profondo sopruso..rinuncia in nome di progetti piùgrandi ..ma forse sono troppo seria ,e vi lascio divertire ..buongiorno cmq


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Giugno 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> oddio ,interessante l'argomento ma il vostro fluire del pensiero ,il vostro svolazzare di qua e di là ,mi confonde ,ossia tra pupazzi ,punti esclamativi ,risolini ,riprese ,difficile capirvi ..insomma bisogna oramai essere del giro per capireil vostro codice ..riassumendo per menti ordinate ,senza costringermi a vagolare tra avatar sempre nuovi citazioni ecc.qual'è la summa del pensiero ,il traditore è geneticamente propenso a ripetere,dovrà per sempre essere tenuto sotto controllo ,oppure no ,si tratta di un temporaneo sonno dell'animo ,di polvere sotto i tappeti,di noia ,di occasioni prese al volo ,senza senso di colpa ,o è forse la presenza o l'assenza di senso di colpa a distinguere tra traditori in pectore e in fieri e traditi (magari attratti dal tradimento ,ma capaci di controllarsi). O ancora chi di fronte ad un tradimento ha lo stesso senso di colpa del ragazzo che taglia da scuola si contrappone a chi lo vive come un profondo sopruso..rinuncia in nome di progetti piùgrandi ..ma forse sono troppo seria ,e vi lascio divertire ..buongiorno cmq


tenera piccola e bella che si nasconde...vieni qui, non te ne andare!


----------



## Old trudi (29 Giugno 2007)

ok eccomi ,non mi nascondo ,mi trovo così nel vostro chat-forum


----------



## cinico (29 Giugno 2007)

ripp3r ha detto:


> se una donna o un uomo tradisce ...lo farà ancora in un futuro???secondo voi???


Certo che si, come chi dice le bugie per vivere una vita non vera.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2007)

cinico ha detto:


> Certo che si, come chi dice le bugie per vivere una vita non vera.


La fiera del luogo  comune


----------



## Old trudi (29 Giugno 2007)

lo temo anch'io sindrome da pinocchio dei sentimenti,difficile rientrare dopo un tradimento (io tradita  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )temo che tuttele bugie che si debbono raccontare ,tutte le voci interiori che si debbano tacitare  cambino la tua stessa identità..e ai cuccioli chi mai pensa ?


----------



## Bruja (29 Giugno 2007)

*trudi*



trudi ha detto:


> ok eccomi ,non mi nascondo ,mi trovo così nel vostro chat-forum


Il nostro svolazzare è alternativo alle "scope" che ci vogliono sempre piazzare fra le mani....... streghe riottose o fate accomodanti..... e noi ci stiamo strette!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old trudi (29 Giugno 2007)

dico solo che è difficile starvi dietro ,ho quasi riletto tutto ma tra samurai reincarnati ,battute acide ecc..ci ho capito ben poco ,ossia divertimento tout court o sono da troppo fuori dal giro,dopo aver tratto giovamento dai saggi consigli di alcuni di voi ,clima cambiato a casa tradimento ,più leggero


----------



## Bruja (29 Giugno 2007)

*trudi*



trudi ha detto:


> dico solo che è difficile starvi dietro ,ho quasi riletto tutto ma tra samurai reincarnati ,battute acide ecc..ci ho capito ben poco ,ossia divertimento tout court o sono da troppo fuori dal giro,dopo aver tratto giovamento dai saggi consigli di alcuni di voi ,clima cambiato a casa tradimento ,più leggero


Non confonderti, qualche frase leggera per stemperare il clima a volte drammatico di alcuni post non crea un precedente di cambiamento di linea.
Sei solo incappata nella colonna che oggi abbiamo dedicato a ironizzarci addosso!
Questo forum è sempre quello che hai conosciuto, come nella vita ci sono giornate soleggiate, altre nuvolose, ventilate o piovose. 
Resta un po' e lo vedrai da te!
Bruja


----------



## Old trudi (29 Giugno 2007)

ok ,ma vagando di qua e di là mi dosoriento un pò,battute ,battutine ,discussioni che non approdano a nulla ,cazzeggio vario ,mi perdo ,non è una critica è solo un appunto al margine ,nn ero più intervenuta perchè non riuscivo ad inserirmi ,oggi ho detto proviamo ,ma è come essere al luna park..sulle montagne russe ..


----------



## Bruja (29 Giugno 2007)

*Trudi*



trudi ha detto:


> ok ,ma vagando di qua e di là mi dosoriento un pò,battute ,battutine ,discussioni che non approdano a nulla ,cazzeggio vario ,mi perdo ,non è una critica è solo un appunto al margine ,nn eo più intervenuta perchè non riuscivo ad inserirmi ,oggi ho detto proviamo ,ma è come essere al luna park..sulle montagne russe ..


Abbi pazienza a volte anche noi siamo in licenza  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque ci sono molti post aperti che seguono in modo molto pregnante le discussioni.
Questa tra l'altro è stata una settimana di nuove utenze....
Bruja


----------



## Old ilaria (29 Giugno 2007)

Io credo che dipenda dalle persone e dai casi..ci sono delle volte in cui si tradisce per evadere dai problemi della coppia, se si è in crisi, o perchè non ci basta quello che abbiamo..la persona che è al nostro fianco non ci completa e abbiamo bisogno di altro...e allora lì è più facile ricaderci, perchè significa che c'è qualcosa che non va di fondo nel nostro rapporto..
altre volte può succedere che sia un errore..tutti sbagliano almeno una volta nella vita..a me è successo di tradire e l'ho fatto una sola volta..il rapporto era ancora "giovane" ed era la mia prima relazione seria e sono stata superficiale..ma ne ho subito le conseguenze..non ho mai avuto il coraggio di dirglielo e mi sono sentita malissimo e ci sono voluti mesi perchè il senso di colpa se ne andasse e accettassi ciò che avevo fatto come un errore di gioventù da cui imparare..ma ho imparato la lezione, non l'ho mai più fatto e, per quanto possa valere..credo che non sarei più capace di farlo..
Quindi non credo ci sia una risposta unanime a questa domanda...credo che sostanzialmente dipenda dal motivo che ci ha spinti a farlo (se un motivo c'è stato!).


----------



## Old trudi (29 Giugno 2007)

*meteore di luce*

hai ragione Ilaria ,ci sono vari motivi ,se lo si fa in un rapporto giovane senza figli insomma, con meno responsabilità è un conto ,un altro quando l'altra-o si deve far carico non solo di sè ,quando in ballo c'è molto di più ,a chi non è venuta la tentazione di cedere.di farsi trascinare da un battito di cuore ,da un'emozione ,dalla voglia di volare ,di evadere ,di sentirsi desiderati ,poi però se si è grandi si fanno due conti ,tra dolori che si possono seminare e amori destinati a finire ,e si sceglie ,facile sentirsi vivi ,con chi non si condivide il tran tran ,pannolini ,pianti notturni ,asili ,scuole ,pagelle,spese ,vacanze ,estate ragazzi ..molto facile parlare del più e del meno ,tanto c'è l'altra o l'altro a fare da tutore ..forse per alcuni funziona l'amore allargato ,cambiato ,da amore a due ad amore a tre ,quattro ,cinque,sei ..e quello ti ripaga ,del tempo regalato ,degli impegni,delle responsabilità..ma qualcuno non cresce ed allora la sindrome da pinocchi attecchisce ,incontrastata...si nutre del sacrificio di chi finge di non vedere per amore dei figli ,per non seminare dolore e sfiducia..e si continua così
seriale in alcuni il tradimento sterile gratificazione di sè ,narcisistica esibizione ,egoismo a mille,poi lacrime ,l'altra non conta ,non era che sesso ,ti ringrazio di esserci ,ma l'amore naufraga ,forse si spegne ,si resta perchè si amano i figli ,non si tradisce perche ci si rispetta,ossia si rispetta sè stessi,funziona così per molti-e
insomma si tradisce se non si ama ,se non si è riamati,se non si cresce ,se non si parla,se non si trova rispetto per sè,se non si accetta che l'amore che strappa i capelli dura lo spazio di un mattino poi nasce qualcosa di più bello e più grande ,consapevole e forte,condito dalla sincerità ,dalla rinuncia ,dalla gioia immensa della reciproca fiducia.
Chi tradisce non ne potrà fare esperienza ,meteore di luce o peggio fuochi fatui le passioni improvvise ,lune pallide ma luminose gli amori che crescono.


----------



## Bruja (30 Giugno 2007)

*Certto ragazze....*

Tutto giusto, ma è il tradire come soluzione che è irrisolvente ed unilaterale.
Tutti i motivi esposti posdsono essere la base per uno scambio di vedute, un dialogo chiarificatore, un confronto.............invece si sceglie il tradimento, e con questa scelta le proprie ragioni, fossero anche buonissime ragioni vanno in fanteria per il modo, alla fine, sempre poco tattico, di risolverle.
E comunque il tradimento porta con sè un'altra serie di problemi che non vengono quasi mai pareggiati dall'effimero piacere goduto. I grandi amori si svolgono diversamente...
Bruja


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (30 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tutto giusto, ma è il tradire come soluzione che è irrisolvente ed unilaterale.
> Tutti i motivi esposti posdsono essere la base per uno scambio di vedute, un dialogo chiarificatore, un confronto.............invece si sceglie il tradimento, e con questa scelta le proprie ragioni, fossero anche buonissime ragioni vanno in fanteria per il modo, alla fine, sempre poco tattico, di risolverle.
> E comunque il tradimento porta con sè un'altra serie di problemi che non vengono quasi mai pareggiati dall'effimero piacere goduto. I grandi amori si svolgono diversamente...
> Bruja


d'accordo sul fatto che sia irrisolvente...non lo metto in dubbbio...ma perchè spesso gli atteggiamenti del partnere ti portano a farlo???


----------



## Old Angel (30 Giugno 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> d'accordo sul fatto che sia irrisolvente...non lo metto in dubbbio...*ma perchè spesso gli atteggiamenti del partnere ti portano a farlo???*


Quella per me è solo una scusa, il problema di fondo molte volte non è nella coppia, forse più nella vita che si conduce, che si è scelta, che stranamente la si denuncia come una costrizione, e non si fa niente per cambiarla se non piangendo sulle spalle dell'amante............me tapino


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (30 Giugno 2007)

ma nooo...io l'amante lo vedo piu come una da una botta e via...se voui un'altra storia non ti fai l'amante!chiudi e riapri un'altra pagina


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Giugno 2007)

*oggi, giornata di carotine*



Bruja ha detto:


> Oggi vado sul figurativo, la mia risposta ai tuoi svolazzamenti pensando a quello che ti piacerebbe in sostanza e che gradiresti in immagine.....
> Dimmi se può andare!
> Bruja


 Bruja...direi che è proprio una bella conoglietta..e che stile...


Chen, ripigliati da quel labbro leporino..e pure Iena che gli fa da controcanto...

a me invece me piaccioni i canini che escono fuori...

mo' vediamo che vi inventate!..porcoli


----------



## Bruja (30 Giugno 2007)

*silviuzzo*



silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> ma nooo...io l'amante lo vedo piu come una da una botta e via...se voui un'altra storia non ti fai l'amante!chiudi e riapri un'altra pagina


E' un modo di considerare il rapporto extra, ma non è quqasi mai così. la "botta" pare piaccia molto ripeterla!!!
Quanto al fatto che gli altri si comportino in modo da farsi tradire...... torniamo a monte, e dirlo??!! Chiarire che quel rapporto così come è impostato non basta?  Troppo difficile vero, più semplice "consolarsi" altrove dicendo che il/la partner è .... e qui iniziano le geremiadi del traditore furbetto!
Bruja


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (1 Luglio 2007)

brujettina mi sorprendi sempre con i tuoi posts...


----------



## Verena67 (1 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' un modo di considerare il rapporto extra, ma non è quqasi mai così. la "botta" pare piaccia molto ripeterla!!!
> Quanto al fatto che gli altri si comportino in modo da farsi tradire...... torniamo a monte, e dirlo??!! Chiarire che quel rapporto così come è impostato non basta? Troppo difficile vero, più semplice "consolarsi" altrove dicendo che il/la partner è .... e qui iniziano le geremiadi del traditore furbetto!
> Bruja


 
Mi viene da pensare che solo nei film (di solito francesi) due si incontrano, trombano, in silenzio rigoroso in un hotol asettico, e poi tornano soddisfatti alle loro vite.

Siccome che non siamo francesi, bensì italiani mammoni piagnoni e spacchiamo il capello in otto, a noi ci piace condire la trombata con geremiadi, come dici tu, e duemila altre considerazione etico - classiste (dal "Ho i portasaponi in cristallo" - sentito con le mie orecchie, giuro! - a "Non ti farei mai del male e ti bacio le mani in ufficio per provartelo!" - anche questo sentito con le mie orecchie, grazie a Dio non è stato detto a me! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ).

Tutto lì. Sesso si ma condito. Nient'altro alla fine della fiera.

Prima che sia accusata di favorire le unioni vere, mi permetto di aggiungere - con la consueta negatività - che moltissimi FIDANZAMENTI, MATRIMONI, CONVIVENZE e altre sacrosante unioni non sono nient'affatto diverse nell'essenza, altrochè!!

Bacio e buona domenica, pimpi e pimpe!


----------



## Lettrice (1 Luglio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mi viene da pensare che solo nei film (di solito francesi) due si incontrano, trombano, in silenzio rigoroso in un hotol asettico, e poi tornano soddisfatti alle loro vite.
> 
> Siccome che non siamo francesi, bensì italiani mammoni piagnoni e spacchiamo il capello in otto, a noi ci piace condire la trombata con geremiadi, come dici tu, e duemila altre considerazione etico - classiste (*dal "Ho i portasaponi in cristallo" - sentito con le mie orecchie, giuro! - a "Non ti farei mai del male e ti bacio le mani in ufficio per provartelo!" - anche questo sentito con le mie orecchie, grazie a Dio non è stato detto a me!*
> 
> ...


Dopo questo io non sarei stata piu' la stessa 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Comunque io non ci trovo niente di male nel tradimento alla francese (magari pure con un francese GRRrrrrr 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )... forse perche' elimina un sacco di rotture di balle e io sono molto pigra 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... forse molti italiani non riescono ad accettare il sesso per sesso... direi molte donne piuttosto ecco perche' gli uomini devono uscir fuori con queste stronzate


----------



## Bruja (1 Luglio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Dopo questo io non sarei stata piu' la stessa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
A me bastava la "promessa-minaccia" di vedermi baciare le mani in ufficio!!! Una roba umidiccia fra il mafioso e il satiro!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old iosperiamochemelacavo (1 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...Amico mio... Non hai capito quello che intendevo dire... Quando dico che siete liberi, intendo, liberi dal PASSATO... Liberi di guardare, INSIEME, se lo VOLETE, al futuro, vostro e dei vostri figli... Il tradimento di tua moglie, ha dimostrato che il vostro "NOI" non era più, per LEI, una scelta elaborativa... Capisci?... ORA, QUI, ADESSO, devi chiederti se TU e LEI, VOLETE provare a costruire un "NOI" che sia elaborativo per entrambi... Lo DESIDERI O NO?... QUI, ORA, ADESSO!... Vuoi correre, con tua moglie, verso il futuro?... O vuoi passare le tue giornate a pensare al PASSATO e a quello ch'è stato... Vuoi farti DIVORARE dalle reciproche accuse?... Vuoi farti AVVELENARE dalle recriminazioni e dal GIUDIZIO?... Lascia perdere, amico mio... Ricordati che mentre pensi al PASSATO, il PRESENTE, con tutte le potenzialità che porta in grembo, ti sfugge sotto il naso... Nessun evento della vita è IRREPARABILE... Nemmeno la morte... Figurarsi un tradimento... Insomma, VUOI O NO, provare a FARE NUOVE TUTTE LE COSE?... Nulla ti impedisce nulla... Tranne TE STESSO... Fai tuo un PENSIERO più GRANDE, che ti permetta di ESPLODERE ESISTENZIALMENTE verso il FUTURO!... Se TU lo vuoi, puoi essere immensamente più FORTE di un tradimento... Se TU e tua moglie lo volete, potete trasformare il tradimento in un'opportunità per cambiare, per evolvere, per diventare entrambi migliori... RISPETTA tua moglie... RISPETTALA perché è una PERSONA... Esattamente come te... Nessun essere umano è MIGLIORE di un altro!... Spero di essermi spiegato... Sei un uomo LIBERO... Cerca di rimanere tale... E insegna la LIBERTA' ai tuoi figli... Insegna ai tuoi figli che in ogni uomo c'è tutta l'umanità... Pregi e difetti... Solidità e debolezze... Vola alto, amico mio, vola...
> 
> ... Un abbraccio...


 
A...grande samurai ..non farmele girare.....ora ti do il numero di mia moglie e gliele chiedi a lei ....visto che .dai tabulati telefonici esce ancora  il numero del suo amichetttto.......


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Luglio 2007)

iosperiamochemelacavo ha detto:


> A...grande samurai ..non farmele girare.....ora ti do il numero di mia moglie e gliele chiedi a lei ....visto che .dai tabulati telefonici esce ancora il numero del suo amichetttto.......


... Amleto... Mio caro... Cerca di imparare da Don Chisciotte... Vedi, Shakespeare e Cervantes hanno tratteggiato due "tipi psicologici" universali... Tu, amico mio, appartieni al primo... Sei Amleto... Quindi, ora, qui, adesso, basta con l' inazione... Stop... Dimmi, amico mio, cosa desideri dalla tua vita?... Controllare i tabulati telefonici?... Dettagli... Inutili dettagli... Apri la tua mente, amico mio... Naviga verso il futuro, con lei, se lo vuole... O senza di lei... Di sicuro, con i tuoi figli... Vedi, sei fermo nel passato... Ti stai arrovellando inutilmente... Tua moglie ha deciso di "tenersi" l'amante?... E' una scelta... Una scelta possibile... Legittima... Ma TU, COSA SCEGLI, PER TE?... Cosa vuoi fare della tua vita?... Come IMMAGINI la tua vita futura?... Dove stai andando, TU, amico mio... Su quale rotta?... Vedi, non mi pare che TU stia facendo chiarezza... I tabulati telefonici non servono, amico mio... Sono dettagli... LE SCELTE, ecco, queste contano... Scegliere è vivere... Scegliere è uscire dall'inazione... E' essere un po' meno Amleto e un po' più Don Chisciotte... Capisci?... Affronta i TUOI fantasmi e i TUOI mulini a vento, amico mio... Fallo come puoi... Come ne sei capace... Risolvi il TUO conflitto tra l'IDEALE e il REALE... E non illuderti di poter realizzare l'assoluto in mezzo alla mediocrità del mondo... 

En un lugar de la Mancha, de cuyo nombre no quiero acordarme, no ha mucho tiempo que vivía un hidalgo de los de lanza en astillero... Vale sempre la pena vivere, amico mio... Scegli... E cavalca... incontro al TUO destino...


----------



## Bruja (3 Luglio 2007)

*Chen*

E se il nostro amico si liberasse di quella Dulcinea (ribalta il concetto popolana- gran dama, questo è il vero mulino a vento, e non c'è neppure il vento!) e le scelte la facesse "vedendo" quello che ha intorno?
L'errore peggiore per me è valutare le persone per quello che LORO credono di valere e non per quel che valgono davvero! In questo l'amore è il mazziere che bara... 
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E se il nostro amico si liberasse di quella Dulcinea (ribalta il concetto popolana- gran dama, questo è il vero mulino a vento, e non c'è neppure il vento!) e le scelte la facesse "vedendo" quello che ha intorno?
> L'errore peggiore per me è valutare le persone per quello che LORO credono di valere e non per quel che valgono davvero! In questo l'amore è il mazziere che bara...
> Bruja


... Sei già un passo avanti... L'azione è bene che sia preceduta dalla fase di circospezione... e solamente dopo, dalla fase di prelazione... Il nostro amico, non è né in questa, né in quella... Per ora, è solo stordito... Disorientato...

... Un'ultima considerazione... Amica mia... Sulla base di quale metro puoi stabilire quanto "_valgono davvero_" le persone?... La tua morale?... La tua razionalità?... I tuoi principi esistenziali?... La tua teologia?... La tua filosofia?... Attenzione, amica mia, l'universo non inizia e non finisce né con te... Né con me...


----------



## Old trudi (3 Luglio 2007)

*chensamurai e tutti*

Amico mio... Non hai capito quello che intendevo dire... Quando dico che siete liberi, intendo, liberi dal PASSATO... Liberi di guardare, INSIEME, se lo VOLETE, al futuro, vostro e dei vostri figli... Il tradimento di tua moglie, ha dimostrato che il vostro "NOI" non era più, per LEI, una scelta elaborativa... Capisci?... ORA, QUI, ADESSO, devi chiederti se TU e LEI, VOLETE provare a costruire un "NOI" che sia elaborativo per entrambi... Lo DESIDERI O NO?... QUI, ORA, ADESSO!... Vuoi correre, con tua moglie, verso il futuro?... O vuoi passare le tue giornate a pensare al PASSATO e a quello ch'è stato... Vuoi farti DIVORARE dalle reciproche accuse?... Vuoi farti AVVELENARE dalle recriminazioni e dal GIUDIZIO?... Lascia perdere, amico mio... Ricordati che mentre pensi al PASSATO, il PRESENTE, con tutte le potenzialità che porta in grembo, ti sfugge sotto il naso... Nessun evento della vita è IRREPARABILE... Nemmeno la morte... Figurarsi un tradimento... Insomma, VUOI O NO, provare a FARE NUOVE TUTTE LE COSE?... Nulla ti impedisce nulla... Tranne TE STESSO... Fai tuo un PENSIERO più GRANDE, che ti permetta di ESPLODERE ESISTENZIALMENTE verso il FUTURO!... Se TU lo vuoi, puoi essere immensamente più FORTE di un tradimento... Se TU e tua moglie lo volete, potete trasformare il tradimento in un'opportunità per cambiare, per evolvere, per diventare entrambi migliori... RISPETTA tua moglie... RISPETTALA perché è una PERSONA... Esattamente come te... Nessun essere umano è MIGLIORE di un altro!... Spero di essermi spiegato... Sei un uomo LIBERO... Cerca di rimanere tale... E insegna la LIBERTA' ai tuoi figli... Insegna ai tuoi figli che in ogni uomo c'è tutta l'umanità... Pregi e difetti... Solidità e debolezze... Vola alto, amico mio, vola... 

... Un abbraccio...

Che belle queste parole ...le faccio leggere almio quasi ex ,sono le stesse cose che gli ho detto io ,l'ho perdonatissimo,gli ho parlato con il cuore in mano ,l'ho rispettato ,il giorno dopo eravamo da capo,..non voglio afliggermi però,nè afliggervi,voglio guardare verso il futuro..peccato però che l'infinita inconsapevolezza di chi tradisce serialmente abbia forse una base genetica,oppure esistono persone consapevoli e personi inconsapevoli ,persone che sono devastate dal tradimento ,persone che tradiscono così,senza pensarci
allora forse la prospettiva di un futuro gaio esclude il traditore ..o no ?
poi ci risiamo *perdonare sostanzialmente è possibile,dimenticare ,no,dimenticare le volte in cui gli hai creduto ,e non era vero ,ti raccontava cose ,e non erano vere ,ti diceva ti amo ,e non era vero ,ti dice voglio restare con te ,ed è vero*..
vero certo ,il traditore senza qualcuno da tradire come fa ad esistere ,come può realizzarsi ..
*quando il forte è troppo debole per lasciare il debole ,il debole deve diventare forte e lasciareil forte ..lo dice Kundera nell'insostenibile leggerezza dell'essere* ,mi pare
dunque *il tradito si sente debole ,lui vittima deve perdonare ,oppure lasciare ,lui vitima ,fiducioso in genere ,positivo ,deve decidere* ..
ovvio al traditore va bene non cambiare nulla,va bene lo status quo,biascica o no qualche scusa ,con la prevedibilità di un'accusa (sai tu...sai noi ..sai lei..)ed il tradito deve trovare in sè la forza per continuare o lasciare ..
insomma palestra di coraggio,passeggiata sui carboni ardenti ,prova di resistenza...non tutti ce la fanno..
io ne sono uscita migliore ,più forte più intransigente ,forse ..
ho deciso di lasciarlo ,lui fa di tutto perchè ritorni sui miei passi .non credo lo farò..
ho dovuto affrontare io i figli ,nn l'ho neppure sputtanato..
ho dovuto fare cose ,io debole-gentile-credulona-alice nelpaese delle meraviglie,che non pensavo di superare ..
sono qui..


----------



## Bruja (3 Luglio 2007)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Sei già un passo avanti... L'azione è bene che sia preceduta dalla fase di circospezione... e solamente dopo, dalla fase di prelazione... Il nostro amico, non è né in questa, né in quella... Per ora, è solo stordito... Disorientato...
> 
> ... Un'ultima considerazione... Amica mia... Sulla base di quale metro puoi stabilire quanto "_valgono davvero_" le persone?... La tua morale?... La tua razionalità?... I tuoi principi esistenziali?... La tua teologia?... La tua filosofia?... Attenzione, amica mia, l'universo non inizia e non finisce né con te... Né con me...


Giusto Chen, ma poichè è mia la vita che vivo ed è mia la sensazione ed i sentimenti che provo nel rapportarmi con gli altri, non interferisco con i grandi sistemi, ma mi basta che una persona stia bene a me... specie se deve vivere con me. E le male azioni sono epidermiche, e molto spesso pure gratuite o poggiate sull'affidabilità altrui.  
L'universo è immenso ed eterno, forse, ma quando sarò finita io, sarà finito con me visto che è con me che mi rapporto. Sull'eventuale dopo..... troppo lungo soffermarsi al momento!!  
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Luglio 2007)

*Trudi*

Tu sei fantastica e lo sai!
Più che Alice nel Paese delle Meraviglie sei stata Esmeralda...nella Corte dei Miracoli.
I traditori seriali trovano la soddisfazione nel tradire non nelle persone con cui tradiscono.
Per forza poi vogliono essere perdonati, senza qualcosa da fare di nascosto non riuscirebbero a dimenticarsi della paura di morire che li attanaglia.


----------



## Old trudi (3 Luglio 2007)

*a proposito di giudizi*

a proposito dell'altro discorso ,sui criteri di valutazione ,il rispetto direi è irrinunciabile ,la fiducia è irrinunciabile 
io ho cercato di trasmettere ciò ai miei figli ,essere  sinceri ,onesti con sè e con gli altri
infinito disprezzo quindi ,per chi fa dei mezzucci ,del sopruso ,della frode ,del tradimentouna scelta di vita..e cerca pure di giustificarsi ..ah ah stupefacente ..


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Luglio 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> Amico mio... Non hai capito quello che intendevo dire... Quando dico che siete liberi, intendo, liberi dal PASSATO... Liberi di guardare, INSIEME, se lo VOLETE, al futuro, vostro e dei vostri figli... Il tradimento di tua moglie, ha dimostrato che il vostro "NOI" non era più, per LEI, una scelta elaborativa... Capisci?... ORA, QUI, ADESSO, devi chiederti se TU e LEI, VOLETE provare a costruire un "NOI" che sia elaborativo per entrambi... Lo DESIDERI O NO?... QUI, ORA, ADESSO!... Vuoi correre, con tua moglie, verso il futuro?... O vuoi passare le tue giornate a pensare al PASSATO e a quello ch'è stato... Vuoi farti DIVORARE dalle reciproche accuse?... Vuoi farti AVVELENARE dalle recriminazioni e dal GIUDIZIO?... Lascia perdere, amico mio... Ricordati che mentre pensi al PASSATO, il PRESENTE, con tutte le potenzialità che porta in grembo, ti sfugge sotto il naso... Nessun evento della vita è IRREPARABILE... Nemmeno la morte... Figurarsi un tradimento... Insomma, VUOI O NO, provare a FARE NUOVE TUTTE LE COSE?... Nulla ti impedisce nulla... Tranne TE STESSO... Fai tuo un PENSIERO più GRANDE, che ti permetta di ESPLODERE ESISTENZIALMENTE verso il FUTURO!... Se TU lo vuoi, puoi essere immensamente più FORTE di un tradimento... Se TU e tua moglie lo volete, potete trasformare il tradimento in un'opportunità per cambiare, per evolvere, per diventare entrambi migliori... RISPETTA tua moglie... RISPETTALA perché è una PERSONA... Esattamente come te... Nessun essere umano è MIGLIORE di un altro!... Spero di essermi spiegato... Sei un uomo LIBERO... Cerca di rimanere tale... E insegna la LIBERTA' ai tuoi figli... Insegna ai tuoi figli che in ogni uomo c'è tutta l'umanità... Pregi e difetti... Solidità e debolezze... Vola alto, amico mio, vola...
> 
> ... Un abbraccio...
> 
> ...


... Non sono solo "belle parole"... Se capisco, quelle parole, sono state le tue parole... Sincere... Quando hai parlato "con il cuore in mano"... Hai dato una possibilità a te stessa e all'altro, amica mia... Sapevi quel che volevi e ci hai provato... Sei stata Don Chisciotte... Non Amleto... Poteva funzionare... Non ha funzionato... L'uscita dall'infanzia è accettare che le cose possano non funzionare... L'uscita dall'infanzia è accettare che le strade possano, ad un certo punto, dividersi... Vedi, tu hai scelto... Tu hai agito... Tu hai posto delle domande al mondo... E il mondo ti ha risposto... Il problema sorge quando non domandiamo... Oppure, quando non accettiamo la risposta e persistiamo nella domanda...


----------



## Bruja (3 Luglio 2007)

*trudi*



trudi ha detto:


> a proposito dell'altro discorso ,sui criteri di valutazione ,il rispetto direi è irrinunciabile ,la fiducia è irrinunciabile
> io ho cercato di trasmettere ciò ai miei figli ,essere sinceri ,onesti con sè e con gli altri
> infinito disprezzo quindi ,per chi fa dei mezzucci ,del sopruso ,della frode ,del tradimentouna scelta di vita..e cerca pure di giustificarsi ..ah ah stupefacente ..


Hai perfettamente ragione, ma questa è una delle ragioni che mi spinge a non forzare la mano della resistenza quando in una coppia chi ha tradito poi vuole anche essere compreso, capito e magari ricorteggiato/a senza che l'altro/a abbia spesso neppure il tempo di leccarsi le ferite!!! Del rispetto neppure l'ombra vagante...
Uno se la può raccontare come vuole, ma chi tradisce è una persona che si è "arrangiata" e tutte le psicologie e "comprensionismi" del mondo non cambiano questa realtà che spesso si vive più di pelle e di pancia che di testa. Tu sei di quelle fortunate che hanno trovato forza in sè e discernimento, e che ha mantenuto i suoi valori primari; c'è chi con un tradimento viene destabilizzato e per lungo tempo resta nell'errore comportamentale.
Breja


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Luglio 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> a proposito dell'altro discorso ,sui criteri di valutazione ,il rispetto direi è irrinunciabile ,la fiducia è irrinunciabile
> io ho cercato di trasmettere ciò ai miei figli ,essere sinceri ,onesti con sè e con gli altri
> infinito disprezzo quindi ,per chi fa dei mezzucci ,del sopruso ,della frode ,del tradimentouna scelta di vita..e cerca pure di giustificarsi ..ah ah stupefacente ..


... Amica mia, che paradosso... Vedi, io che sono un relativista nato, rispetto tutti, traditori, ladri, assassini... Tu, che poni il rispetto e la fiducia, quali guardiani irrinunciabili ad un'esistenza degna... Disprezzi "chi fa dei mezzucci, del sopruso, della frode, del tradimento, una scelta di vita"... Tu sei capace di disprezzare infinitamente... Io, nemmeno minimamente... Vedi, io non disprezzerò mai nessuna creatura vivente dell'universo... Penso che la vita sia UNA SOLA e uguale per tutti... Uomini, animali, piante... Penso che nessun uomo sia migliore di un altro... Diverso, forse... Non migliore... Questo insegnerò ai miei figli... 

... Gesù, nei vangeli, usa solamente tre volte la parola "_donna_": con sua madre Maria, con la Samaritana, che "_ha avuto cinque mariti e che quello che ha ora non è suo marito_" e per l'Adultera, sorpresa in "_flagrante adulterio_"... Vedi, io sto con lui... Con lui...


----------



## Old trudi (3 Luglio 2007)

*bruja*

hai ragione ,spesso non hanno neppure la dignità di riconoscere la loro leggerezza ,la loro incapacità di resistere alla tentazione ,la loro incapacità di subordinare la loro gioia di un istante alla serenità di tutti ,la loro incapacità di rispettare  mogli mariti figli soprattutto,è umiliante per loro in primis,poi per tutti
certo ci vuole una forza da leoni per uscirne indenni ,per non sbagliare,per non cedere alla provocazione ..poi ora l'estate da sola per la prima volta ..mi spaventa un pò ,meno male che hoi figli,e gli amici ,e un buon lavoro..mi sa che me la cavo..maquel fondo d'ansia permane ..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Luglio 2007)

*eh*



trudi ha detto:


> hai ragione ,spesso non hanno neppure la dignità di riconoscere la loro leggerezza ,la loro incapacità di resistere alla tentazione ,la loro incapacità di subordinare la loro gioia di un istante alla serenità di tutti ,la loro incapacità di rispettare mogli mariti figli soprattutto,è umiliante per loro in primis,poi per tutti
> certo ci vuole una forza da leoni per uscirne indenni ,per non sbagliare,per non cedere alla provocazione ..poi *ora l'estate da sola per la prima volta* ..mi spaventa un pò ,meno male che hoi figli,e gli amici ,e un buon lavoro..mi sa che me la cavo..maquel fondo d'ansia permane ..


Capisco...troviamoci!


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione, ma questa è una delle ragioni che mi spinge a non forzare la mano della resistenza quando in una coppia chi ha tradito poi vuole anche essere compreso, capito e magari ricorteggiato/a senza che l'altro/a abbia spesso neppure il tempo di leccarsi le ferite!!! Del rispetto neppure l'ombra vagante...
> Uno se la può raccontare come vuole, ma chi tradisce è una persona che si è "arrangiata" e tutte le psicologie e "comprensionismi" del mondo non cambiano questa realtà che spesso si vive più di pelle e di pancia che di testa. Tu sei di quelle fortunate che hanno trovato forza in sè e discernimento, e che ha mantenuto i suoi valori primari; c'è chi con un tradimento viene destabilizzato e per lungo tempo resta nell'errore comportamentale.
> Breja


...Bruja, calma, calma... Non fare confusione... Questa ragazza è una di quelle persone che hanno scelto di "perdonare"... Ha scelto di ri-provare... Ha posto una domanda all'altro... Dalla risposta, ha tratto delle ulteriori conclusioni... Scegliendo nuovamente... Questa volta, per SE'... 

... Quanto alla tua "costruzione" del traditore, mi sembra molto "prelativa"... Riduttiva... Semplicistica... Ti sfugge la complessità delle PERSONE... Che non iniziano e finiscono con il loro "arrangiarsi"... Comprendi?


----------



## Old trudi (3 Luglio 2007)

*Che*

discorso complesso da fare con calma,il mio tra perdono e oblio anche si colloca lì ,non so come Gesù si sarebbe comportato se quelle donne fossero state le sue spose ,teoria e pratica spesse volte non coincidono,io sono tollerante ,non relativista ,un eccesso di tolleranza però rasenta l'assoluta indifferenza ,l'a-pathia,l'a-boulia,il sentirsi trascinati da una corrente ...io credo nellavolontà ,non nell'abulia,nella passione non nell'apatia ,nella forza delle scelte non nell'indifferenza..ne riparliamo magari con calma


----------



## Old trudi (3 Luglio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Capisco...troviamoci!


ok mare ,monti ,viaggio?


----------



## Old trudi (3 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Amica mia, che paradosso... Vedi, io che sono un relativista nato, rispetto tutti, traditori, ladri, assassini... Tu, che poni il rispetto e la fiducia, quali guardiani irrinunciabili ad un'esistenza degna... Disprezzi "chi fa dei mezzucci, del sopruso, della frode, del tradimento, una scelta di vita"... Tu sei capace di disprezzare infinitamente... Io, nemmeno minimamente... Vedi, io non disprezzerò mai nessuna creatura vivente dell'universo... Penso che la vita sia UNA SOLA e uguale per tutti... Uomini, animali, piante... Penso che nessun uomo sia migliore di un altro... Diverso, forse... Non migliore... Questo insegnerò ai miei figli...
> 
> ... Gesù, nei vangeli, usa solamente tre volte la parola "_donna_": con sua madre Maria, con la Samaritana, che "_ha avuto cinque mariti e che quello che ha ora non è suo marito_" e per l'Adultera, sorpresa in "_flagrante adulterio_"... Vedi, io sto con lui... Con lui...


Sei un prete?di quale religione ?


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Luglio 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> discorso complesso da fare con calma,il mio tra perdono e oblio anche si colloca lì ,non so come Gesù si sarebbe comportato se quelle donne fossero state le sue spose ,teoria e pratica spesse volte non coincidono,io sono tollerante ,non relativista ,un eccesso di tolleranza però rasenta l'assoluta indifferenza ,l'a-pathia,l'a-boulia,il sentirsi trascinati da una corrente ...io credo nellavolontà ,non nell'abulia,nella passione non nell'apatia ,nella forza delle scelte non nell'indifferenza..ne riparliamo magari con calma


... Hi, hi, hi... Teoria e pratica per Gesù?... Tutt'uno, amica mia... Tutt'uno... Senti, sei capace di amare chi ti ha fatto del male?... Sei capace di amare quelle che ti sembrano essere le debolezze degli altri?... Sei capace di amare quelli che ti sembrano essere gli errori degli altri?... Se ce la fai, amica mia, tu ami TE STESSA... 

...Apri gli occhi, e guardati nell'altro...


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Luglio 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> Sei un prete?di quale religione ?


... Hi, hi, hi... Amica mia... Che paradosso... Che paradosso... Sì, sono un prete... Professo la religione dell'esistenza... Alla quale tutti, ma proprio tutti, apparteniamo...


----------



## XXX (3 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Hi, hi, hi... Amica mia... Che paradosso... Che paradosso... Sì, sono un prete... Professo la religione dell'esistenza... Alla quale tutti, ma proprio tutti, apparteniamo...


chen sei un mito!


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Luglio 2007)

XXX ha detto:


> chen sei un mito!


Ciao XXX... Amico/a mio/a...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Luglio 2007)

*Davvero?*



trudi ha detto:


> ok mare ,monti ,viaggio?


Viaggio!


----------



## Old trudi (3 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Hi, hi, hi... Teoria e pratica per Gesù?... Tutt'uno, amica mia... Tutt'uno... Senti, sei capace di amare chi ti ha fatto del male?... Sei capace di amare quelle che ti sembrano essere le debolezze degli altri?... Sei capace di amare quelli che ti sembrano essere gli errori degli altri?... Se ce la fai, amica mia, tu ami TE STESSA...
> 
> ...Apri gli occhi, e guardati nell'altro...


Gesù però era piuttosto severo con molte categorie di farisei ,contro i mercanti del tempio ,perdona sì .comprende ,ma chi si pente  ,la tua religione dell'esistenza è piuttosto vaga ,rasenta il qualunquismo,non tirarci dentro Gesù,sono tuoi soggettivi pensieri ,tutto va bene ,sai è quello che dice mio marito ,non si condanna ,tutto va bene ..mah per me anche la indifferenza è dolorosa ..sei ad uno stadio pre-giudicante,pericoloso quindi


----------



## Old trudi (3 Luglio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Viaggio!


dove ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Luglio 2007)

*...*



trudi ha detto:


> dove ?


Italia: città ...


----------



## La Lupa (3 Luglio 2007)

Cos'è?  

Un gioco?

Quante lettere???

Posso giocare anch'io????


----------



## Old trudi (3 Luglio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Italia: città ...


centro -nord-sud?


----------



## Bruja (3 Luglio 2007)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ...Bruja, calma, calma... Non fare confusione... Questa ragazza è una di quelle persone che hanno scelto di "perdonare"... Ha scelto di ri-provare... Ha posto una domanda all'altro... Dalla risposta, ha tratto delle ulteriori conclusioni... Scegliendo nuovamente... Questa volta, per SE'...
> 
> ... Quanto alla tua "costruzione" del traditore, mi sembra molto "prelativa"... Riduttiva... Semplicistica... Ti sfugge la complessità delle PERSONE... Che non iniziano e finiscono con il loro "arrangiarsi"... Comprendi?


Cosa credi sia il permanere dello stato di ansia della nostra trudi?
E chi9 ha mai detto che la gente cominci o finisca con l'arrangiarsi, quella resta una forma di scelta a cui ci si appella. All'inizio sembra sia la più semplice e meno faticosa spesso perchè si ha una introspezione abbastanza latitante. Ciò che si porta in dote l'arrangiarsi di solito stimola l'autocritica, qualunque sia la complessità di chi ne è soggetto. Cosa ne faccia poi dell'autocritica, dipende sempre dal soggetto in questione. 
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Luglio 2007)

*uhm*



trudi ha detto:


> centro -nord-sud?


Vivo al nord ...direi centro ..ma se ti va una cosa veloce va bene al nord ...


P.S. x Lupa ...tu non puoi giocare ...sei in compagnia!


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Luglio 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> Gesù però era piuttosto severo con molte categorie di farisei ,contro i mercanti del tempio ,perdona sì .comprende ,ma chi si pente ,la tua religione dell'esistenza è piuttosto vaga ,rasenta il qualunquismo,non tirarci dentro Gesù,sono tuoi soggettivi pensieri ,tutto va bene ,sai è quello che dice mio marito ,non si condanna ,tutto va bene ..mah per me anche la indifferenza è dolorosa ..sei ad uno stadio pre-giudicante,pericoloso quindi


... La mia, non è una religione, non è un'ideologia, non è una "vaga" filosofia... Sospendere la "_macchina mentale giudicante_", non è qualunquismo... E' "_com-prensione_"... Se, dentro di te, non fai posto all'altro, cosa pretendi di "_com-prendere_"?... Se prima dell'altro, vengono i tuoi schemi, le tue classificazioni mentali, i tuoi giudizi... Cosa t'illudi di "_com-prendere_"?... Se per te, il traditore, tutti i traditori, dal singolo alla categoria intera, sono "_così e così_"... Se t'illudi di ridurre la grandezza dell'universo ai miseri termini che dimorano nella tua piccola testa... Cosa vuoi mai "_afferrare_"?... 

...Vedi, a me non va bene tutto... Ovviamente... Ma tutto, mi sforzo di "_com-prendere_"... E la "_com-prensione_" può avvenire solamente se non siamo giudicanti... Specialmente con ciò che non ci va bene... Credimi, sei tu ad essere indifferente... Indifferente alla complessità del mondo... E alla diversità dell'altro...


----------



## Old Compos mentis (3 Luglio 2007)

Non nominate il nome di Dio invano. E' un comandamento, eh.


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Non nominate il nome di Dio invano. E' un comandamento, eh.


Visto che sei laureata in legge, ti riassumo bene tutti i commi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Questa la dice lunga sul nostro caro Dio Jahvè e sul suo caratteraccio  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non avrai altri dei all'infuori di me.
Non ti farai idolo né immagine alcuna di ciò che è lassù nel cielo né di ciò che è quaggiù sulla terra, né di ciò che è nelle acque sotto la terra.
Non ti prostrerai davanti a loro e non li servirai. Perché io, il Signore, sono il tuo Dio, un Dio geloso, che punisce la colpa dei padri nei figli fino alla terza e alla quarta generazione, per coloro che mi odiano, ma che dimostra il suo favore fino a mille generazioni, per quelli che mi amano e osservano i miei comandamenti.
Non pronunzierai invano il nome del Signore, tuo Dio, perché il Signore non lascerà impunito chi pronuncia il suo nome invano.


----------



## Old Compos mentis (3 Luglio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Visto che sei laureata in legge, ti riassumo bene tutti i commi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## La Lupa (3 Luglio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> P.S. x Lupa ...tu non puoi giocare ...sei in compagnia!


Razzista.


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


>


Anche il diritto romano era più benevolo di quello di Dio.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Almeno ti lasciava il beneplacito del dubbio: in dubio, cum reo!


----------



## Bruja (3 Luglio 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Razzista.


Adesso significa quello??   

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bene devo variare qualche considerazione in generale!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (3 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Adesso significa quello??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E beh!

Guarda come mi trattano!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Hai visto? Non mi fanno giocare con loro solo perchè io ho un fidanzato bello, ricco, famoso che mi ama perdutamente e loro invece sono due zitellacce senza alcuna speranza... se non è razzismo questo!


----------



## Old Compos mentis (3 Luglio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche il diritto romano era più benevolo di quello di Dio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E ci credo, considerando che la giustizia era amministrata dai giudici idiotes, salvo poi appellarsi al consiglio sapienti iudiciale dei giuristi tecnici del diritto.


----------



## Verena67 (3 Luglio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E beh!
> 
> Guarda come mi trattano!!!
> 
> ...


*famoso*
















*
* 
Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (3 Luglio 2007)

*Lupa*



Verena67 ha detto:


> *famoso*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Non badare..... è tutta invidia!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> E ci credo, considerando che la giustizia era amministrata dai giudici idiotes, salvo poi appellarsi al consiglio sapienti iudiciale dei giuristi tecnici del diritto.


Ma almeno ti potevi appellare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Con Lui...un solo grado di giudizio


----------



## Bruja (3 Luglio 2007)

*Compos*



Compos mentis ha detto:


> E ci credo, considerando che la giustizia era amministrata dai giudici idiotes, salvo poi appellarsi al consiglio sapienti iudiciale dei giuristi tecnici del diritto.


 
Oggi invece.............. 

	
	
		
		
	


	
































Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (3 Luglio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> *famoso*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guardale... guardale!!!
Lo vedi come sono gelose???  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sì, famoso!
E allora?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Famosissimo, oserei dire.
Conosciuto da tutte le questure del centro-nord!

Mh.


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Oggi invece..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Luglio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Guardale... guardale!!!
> Lo vedi come sono gelose???
> 
> 
> ...


Forse non è quello l'aspetto che ci rende ...invidiose ...


----------



## Old Compos mentis (3 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Oggi invece..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nel medioevo idiotes stava per laici del diritto. Ora sta per altro.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Ma non fatemi dire altro che mi comprometto.


----------



## La Lupa (3 Luglio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse non è quello l'aspetto che ci rende ...invidiose ...


Oggesù!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Persichè, oggi c'hai l'ironia di un mitile.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Luglio 2007)

*...*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Oggesù!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Luglio 2007)

*scherzo*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Oggesù!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruja (3 Luglio 2007)

*Compos*



Compos mentis ha detto:


> Nel medioevo idiotes stava per laici del diritto. Ora sta per altro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ti compromettere, ci mancherebbe..... però mi lasci divertire ???  

	
	
		
		
	


	








































In tutta amicizia ovviamente! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (3 Luglio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


Fuuuiiiiiiuuuuu.... menomale...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .... mi stavo preoccupando!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io adesso me ne vado, perchè c'ho la febbre.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che giornata di merda.


----------



## Bruja (3 Luglio 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Fuuuiiiiiiuuuuu.... menomale...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allora curati e riposati..... e digli al Napo che si metta tranquillo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Luglio 2007)

*iena,*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti ma se poi eliminati i baffi ha il labbro lepoorino?


 

animalo, oggi ne ho vista una....col labbro leporino...


mi è venuta in mente sta battuta...ma si puo' 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ?


----------



## Old trudi (4 Luglio 2007)

*che*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... La mia, non è una religione, non è un'ideologia, non è una "vaga" filosofia... Sospendere la "_macchina mentale giudicante_", non è qualunquismo... E' "_com-prensione_"... Se, dentro di te, non fai posto all'altro, cosa pretendi di "_com-prendere_"?... Se prima dell'altro, vengono i tuoi schemi, le tue classificazioni mentali, i tuoi giudizi... Cosa t'illudi di "_com-prendere_"?... Se per te, il traditore, tutti i traditori, dal singolo alla categoria intera, sono "_così e così_"... Se t'illudi di ridurre la grandezza dell'universo ai miseri termini che dimorano nella tua piccola testa... Cosa vuoi mai "_afferrare_"?...
> 
> ...Vedi, a me non va bene tutto... Ovviamente... Ma tutto, mi sforzo di "_com-prendere_"... E la "_com-prensione_" può avvenire solamente se non siamo giudicanti... Specialmente con ciò che non ci va bene... Credimi, sei tu ad essere indifferente... Indifferente alla complessità del mondo... E alla diversità dell'altro...


mi scuso del ritardo ,ma ho dovuto uscire ,e sono tornata tardi ,condivido il fatto che discorsi così siano un pò troppo impegnati per essere liquidati in due parole o in battute un pò superficiali..
io alludevo al fatto che essere onesti ,sinceri sia per me un valore ,al fatto che non si possa giustificare sempre tutto,si possa com-prendere non giustificare,si possano com-prendere le motivazioni ,giustificare direi proprio di no ,se io credo che onestà ,giustizia ,sincerità siano valori irrinunciabili li applico nella mia vita ,e ti assicuro che non sono noiosa ,nè stupida ,nè integralista ,e cerco di trasmetterli con coerenza ,non sono una canna alvento ,com-prendo ma non giustifico ..
traditori ,traditori di cosa di chi ?dei progetti ,dello stato ,della famiglia ,della fiducia,dei figli ,quindi di una fede ?
Io sono un pò troppo rigorosa ,non riesco a perdonare quello ,la evidente mancanza di lealtà..
Non sono indifferente ti assicuro ,talora vorrei ,non lo sono,forse nn sai cosa mi è capitato ,l'indifferenza è di chi mi circonda ,che guarda un pò mi dice cose pericolosamente simili alle tue ..ossia mi parla di eccesso di rigore ,di mancanza di comprensione ,di indifferenza verso una miriade di cose..e io sono qui ,ora più felice ma ti assicuro ho fatto un percorso difficile..ho capito le ragioni ,le ho com-prese ,sono semplicemente dal'altra parte del fiume ..altra riva ,altra sensibilità ,altro rigore ..altra capacità di rinunciare ai fuochi fatui in nome del rispetto per gli altri..
e sai che ti dico mi piaccio..
un tempo pensavo che il mio sposo ,che ragiona come te ,fosse tollerante ,ora ho capito che è in-differente ,nel senso etimologico ,che non differisce ,tra me e le altre ,tra valoi ,tra volere e dovere..Lo è lui e lo sono le tipe che frequenta ,i loro sposi ..trionfo della borghese indifferenza ..perchè sospendere il giudizio ? perchè non dire no,non mi piace ,credo in qualcosa di migliore ..
Idealismo ? forse ,ma io sono davvero così..Buona giornata quindi


----------



## Old trudi (4 Luglio 2007)

*viaggetto ?*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vivo al nord ...direi centro ..ma se ti va una cosa veloce va bene al nord ...
> 
> 
> P.S. x Lupa ...tu non puoi giocare ...sei in compagnia!


ok ritrovata ..nord -est? ad esempio ..Venezia ?Mantova ? qualcosa di bello !


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Luglio 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> mi scuso del ritardo ,ma ho dovuto uscire ,e sono tornata tardi ,condivido il fatto che discorsi così siano un pò troppo impegnati per essere liquidati in due parole o in battute un pò superficiali..
> io alludevo al fatto che essere onesti ,sinceri sia per me un valore ,al fatto che non si possa giustificare sempre tutto,si possa com-prendere non giustificare,si possano com-prendere le motivazioni ,giustificare direi proprio di no ,se io credo che onestà ,giustizia ,sincerità siano valori irrinunciabili li applico nella mia vita ,e ti assicuro che non sono noiosa ,nè stupida ,nè integralista ,e cerco di trasmetterli con coerenza ,non sono una canna alvento ,com-prendo ma non giustifico ..
> traditori ,traditori di cosa di chi ?dei progetti ,dello stato ,della famiglia ,della fiducia,dei figli ,quindi di una fede ?
> Io sono un pò troppo rigorosa ,non riesco a perdonare quello ,la evidente mancanza di lealtà..
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Luglio 2007)

*Bello!*



trudi ha detto:


> ok ritrovata ..nord -est? ad esempio ..Venezia ?Mantova ? qualcosa di bello !


Sì il nord est! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    Ma anche il nord ovest 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Che bello!


----------



## Old trudi (4 Luglio 2007)

*persa/ritrovata*

ok ..ho una grossa casa,libera in agosto.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  che bello!


----------



## Old iosperiamochemelacavo (4 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Amleto... Mio caro... Cerca di imparare da Don Chisciotte... Vedi, Shakespeare e Cervantes hanno tratteggiato due "tipi psicologici" universali... Tu, amico mio, appartieni al primo... Sei Amleto... Quindi, ora, qui, adesso, basta con l' inazione... Stop... Dimmi, amico mio, cosa desideri dalla tua vita?... Controllare i tabulati telefonici?... Dettagli... Inutili dettagli... Apri la tua mente, amico mio... Naviga verso il futuro, con lei, se lo vuole... O senza di lei... Di sicuro, con i tuoi figli... Vedi, sei fermo nel passato... Ti stai arrovellando inutilmente... Tua moglie ha deciso di "tenersi" l'amante?... E' una scelta... Una scelta possibile... Legittima... Ma TU, COSA SCEGLI, PER TE?... Cosa vuoi fare della tua vita?... Come IMMAGINI la tua vita futura?... Dove stai andando, TU, amico mio... Su quale rotta?... Vedi, non mi pare che TU stia facendo chiarezza... I tabulati telefonici non servono, amico mio... Sono dettagli... LE SCELTE, ecco, queste contano... Scegliere è vivere... Scegliere è uscire dall'inazione... E' essere un po' meno Amleto e un po' più Don Chisciotte... Capisci?... Affronta i TUOI fantasmi e i TUOI mulini a vento, amico mio... Fallo come puoi... Come ne sei capace... Risolvi il TUO conflitto tra l'IDEALE e il REALE... E non illuderti di poter realizzare l'assoluto in mezzo alla mediocrità del mondo...
> 
> En un lugar de la Mancha, de cuyo nombre no quiero acordarme, no ha mucho tiempo que vivía un hidalgo de los de lanza en astillero... Vale sempre la pena vivere, amico mio... Scegli... E cavalca... incontro al TUO destino...


 
Caro Sam,
Ti quoto.....ma puntualizzo un po di fraseggi tuoi
1) Non è che sto dalla mattina alla sera a guardare i tabulati....non sono mai stato ossessivo .....ma sai per caso se il gestore ti manda il dettaglio......non puoi fare a meno di leggerlo...ed effettivamente ...se vedi quello che non dovresti vedere ...un po' rimani deluso....ecco ...è quello che mi continua a colpire di mia moglie ...che nonostante ..tutto quello che è successo continua ..lei a vivere nel passato...ma è un passato che non ha speranze future....ieri sera glielo detto ..ma perchè non prendi una decisione che ci faccia star bene ad entrambi....chiarezza....samu...chiarezza ..chiedo ...mi è nata la bimba...ed a me pareva di vere una marcia in ..più ... ma poi ....ricadi nel baratro....cerchi di fare il possibile ..ma poi ...mia moglie ..invece di fa capire che non è cambiato nulla....il problema è che la scelta ..ma quella concreta lei non la fa ...aspetta penso una mia che sia comoda a lei...non pensi....
2) Non mi trovo con la frase *"Tua moglie ha deciso di "tenersi" l'amante?... E' una scelta... Una scelta possibile... Legittima... " *se mi dici che è una scelta leggittima mi deludi ...che sia possibile lo credo ...penso l'abbia fatto ...sul fatto che sia leggittimo o i miei dubbi.
3) la mia vita ...e quella che doveva essere quella futura....sette anni fa ho scelto di vivere la vita con mia moglie in bene ed in male....abbiamo scelto di fare ..due figli....uno  voluto ...l'altra ...non era il caso ..ma c'è ....ed è una gioia vederla e viverla...ma sai la vita ti riserva anche quello che non vorresti.un detto napoletano tradotto dice cosi "quello che non vuoi che nasca dal nel tuo orto quello ti nasce".
e quindi mio caro samurai....io sto ancora in fase ...di elaborazione.
cioa a presto


----------



## Old trudi (4 Luglio 2007)

*autocommiserazione*



iosperiamochemelacavo ha detto:


> Caro Sam,
> Ti quoto.....ma puntualizzo un po di fraseggi tuoi
> 1) Non è che sto dalla mattina alla sera a guardare i tabulati....non sono mai stato ossessivo .....ma sai per caso se il gestore ti manda il dettaglio......non puoi fare a meno di leggerlo...ed effettivamente ...se vedi quello che non dovresti vedere ...un po' rimani deluso....ecco ...è quello che mi continua a colpire di mia moglie ...che nonostante ..tutto quello che è successo continua ..lei a vivere nel passato...ma è un passato che non ha speranze future....ieri sera glielo detto ..ma perchè non prendi una decisione che ci faccia star bene ad entrambi....chiarezza....samu...chiarezza ..chiedo ...mi è nata la bimba...ed a me pareva di vere una marcia in ..più ... ma poi ....ricadi nel baratro....cerchi di fare il possibile ..ma poi ...mia moglie ..invece di fa capire che non è cambiato nulla....il problema è che la scelta ..ma quella concreta lei non la fa ...aspetta penso una mia che sia comoda a lei...non pensi....
> 2) Non mi trovo con la frase *"Tua moglie ha deciso di "tenersi" l'amante?... E' una scelta... Una scelta possibile... Legittima... " *se mi dici che è una scelta leggittima mi deludi ...che sia possibile lo credo ...penso l'abbia fatto ...sul fatto che sia leggittimo o i miei dubbi.
> ...


ma mi sa che ti piangi troppo addosso ,crisi di vittimismo ,*allora delle due l'una o tua moglie ,nevrotica ed indifferente donna insoddisfatta non ti ama e ti tradisce *
*o tu ti fai delle paranoie *
puoi in tutta sincerità vivere appeso al cellulare ?resti sdolo perchè non hai i mezzi per allontanarti ? *pensi sia bello per i figli crescere con una madre "frivola"insoddisfata ed un* *padre depresso* ?questo tuo piangerti addosso e non risolvere porta a qualcosa?
oppure :
sei *perdutamente innamorato di tua moglie ,nel male più che nel bene ,la ami più di te* *stesso *.*hai con lei una rapporto sado-maso ossia lei ti fa soffrire e tu ami* *soffrire *,e va bene così ..ma risolvi qualcosa ,mi sembri depresso ,ti vittimizzi .. se resti per i bambini ,resta ,iol'ho fatto per un pò ,un pò triste ,un pò sospettosa ,ma basta con tabulati ,ecc.se tua moglie è così non cambierà ,stop ,godi del tuo presente dei tuoi figli e sii contento ,poi si vedrà ,autocommiserarsi uccide la dignità .vai tira fuori le unghie ,o perdoni ,e lo fai a tutto tondo ,oppure no ,e ti allontani con dignità senza piagnucolare ,programmando e progettando con rigore ,per te e per i figli .. *Aggiungo se continui così mi sa che proprio non te la cavi ,ma proprio no ,ti lasci scorrere la vita davanti ...che tristezza*


----------



## Old iosperiamochemelacavo (4 Luglio 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> ma mi sa che ti piangi troppo addosso ,crisi di vittimismo ,*allora delle due l'una o tua moglie ,nevrotica ed indifferente donna insoddisfatta non ti ama e ti tradisce *
> *o tu ti fai delle paranoie *
> puoi in tutta sincerità vivere appeso al cellulare ?resti sdolo perchè non hai i mezzi per allontanarti ? *pensi sia bello per i figli crescere con una madre "frivola"insoddisfata ed un* *padre depresso* ?questo tuo piangerti addosso e non risolvere porta a qualcosa?
> oppure :
> sei *perdutamente innamorato di tua moglie ,nel male più che nel bene ,la ami più di te* *stesso *.*hai con lei una rapporto sado-maso ossia lei ti fa soffrire e tu ami* *soffrire *,e va bene così ..ma risolvi qualcosa ,mi sembri depresso ,ti vittimizzi .. se resti per i bambini ,resta ,iol'ho fatto per un pò ,un pò triste ,un pò sospettosa ,ma basta con tabulati ,ecc.se tua moglie è così non cambierà ,stop ,godi del tuo presente dei tuoi figli e sii contento ,poi si vedrà ,autocommisersi uccide la dignità .vai tira fuori le unghie ,o perdoni ,e lo fai a tutto tondo ,oppure no ,e ti allontani con dignità senza piagnucolare ,programmando e progettando con rigore ,per te e per i figli ..


...Io questo forum l'ho ....visto come un raccontarsi...di esperienze...vissuto ...e non come un purgatorio....non mi sento in crisi di vittimismo...ma vivo un momento di profonda delusione nei confronti di una persona che con il quale pensavo di aver sposato un progetto per una vita insieme...ed in qualche modo interrotto..non con decisioni comuni...e facendo in qualche modo patire grande parte degli strascichi ..ai nostri pargoletti che onestamente ...non se lo meriterebbero.


----------



## Old trudi (4 Luglio 2007)

*non solo critiche*



iosperiamochemelacavo ha detto:


> ...Io questo forum l'ho ....visto come un raccontarsi...di esperienze...vissuto ...e non come un purgatorio....non mi sento in crisi di vittimismo...ma vivo un momento di profonda delusione nei confronti di una persona che con il quale pensavo di aver sposato un progetto per una vita insieme...ed in qualche modo interrotto..non con decisioni comuni...e facendo in qualche modo patire grande parte degli strascichi ..ai nostri pargoletti che onestamente ...non se lo meriterebbero.


vero anch'io ,ma tu sei bloccato in un'eterna inazione ,il tuo raccontarsi è un non agire ti ho letto ,racconti sempre le stesse cose ,ti capisco ,io l'ho fatto per mesi ,e ti assicuro che non serve ,sai quando mi sono sentita davvero felice ,quando ho scelto ,per me ,solo per me ,e allora tutto è diventato più certo ,e mi amo un pò di più ,mi sembra che tu ti ami davvero poco ..un abbraccio però .sail'inazione ,la rassegnazione  sono nocive  a tutti ,i tuoi figli ne patiscono comunque ,sogno infranto ,si tratta di uscirne psicologicamente integri


----------



## Iris (4 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Amleto... Mio caro... Cerca di imparare da Don Chisciotte... Vedi, Shakespeare e Cervantes hanno tratteggiato due "tipi psicologici" universali... Tu, amico mio, appartieni al primo... Sei Amleto... Quindi, ora, qui, adesso, basta con l' inazione... Stop... Dimmi, amico mio, cosa desideri dalla tua vita?... Controllare i tabulati telefonici?... Dettagli... Inutili dettagli... Apri la tua mente, amico mio... Naviga verso il futuro, con lei, se lo vuole... O senza di lei... Di sicuro, con i tuoi figli... Vedi, sei fermo nel passato... Ti stai arrovellando inutilmente... Tua moglie ha deciso di "tenersi" l'amante?... E' una scelta... Una scelta possibile... Legittima... Ma TU, COSA SCEGLI, PER TE?... Cosa vuoi fare della tua vita?... Come IMMAGINI la tua vita futura?... Dove stai andando, TU, amico mio... Su quale rotta?... Vedi, non mi pare che TU stia facendo chiarezza... I tabulati telefonici non servono, amico mio... Sono dettagli... LE SCELTE, ecco, queste contano... Scegliere è vivere... Scegliere è uscire dall'inazione... E' essere un po' meno Amleto e un po' più Don Chisciotte... Capisci?... Affronta i TUOI fantasmi e i TUOI mulini a vento, amico mio... Fallo come puoi... Come ne sei capace... Risolvi il TUO conflitto tra l'IDEALE e il REALE... E non illuderti di poter realizzare l'assoluto in mezzo alla mediocrità del mondo...
> 
> En un lugar de la Mancha, de cuyo nombre no quiero acordarme, no ha mucho tiempo que vivía un hidalgo de los de lanza en astillero... Vale sempre la pena vivere, amico mio... Scegli... E cavalca... incontro al TUO destino...


 
Concordo. Difficile da attuare, ma assolutamente condivisibile


----------



## Bruja (4 Luglio 2007)

*come sempre*



Iris ha detto:


> Concordo. Difficile da attuare, ma assolutamente condivisibile


Teoricamente è perfetta questa analisi, praticamente.........resta teoria.
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Teoricamente è perfetta questa analisi, praticamente.........resta teoria.
> Bruja


... Amica Bruja... Ma che dici?... Vedi, la mia analisi è perfetta... E descrive esattamente la situazione del nostro caro amico... Che, in realtà, se guardi bene, ha, in qualche modo, SCELTO... Ovvero, come molti traditi, ancora disorientati, ancora immersi in una confusa fase di pre-circospezione, orfani di quella fiducia magica, infantile, della situazione pre-tradimento, *SCEGLIE DI NON SCEGLIERE*... Perché ora, *NON PUO'* *FARLO*... Sta lì... Con i tabulati in mano... Sta lì... A cercare la "_verità e le ragioni_"... Sta lì... Annichilito... Stordito... Sbalordito... Attonito... Ferito nel profondo... E' Amleto... Ha visto il fantasma... Della sua fiducia perduta... Ora, è "_ibernato_"... Nell'inazione... Bruja, ecco Amleto, ecco l'immenso Shakespeare, ecco il "_tradito_":

"*Essere o non essere; questo é il problema: se sia più nobile nell'animo sopportare i sassi e i dardi dell' oltraggiosa Fortuna, o prender l' armi contro un mare di guai e contrastandoli por fine ad essi. Morire - dormire - nulla   più; e con un sonno dire che noi poniamo fine alla doglia del cuore e alle infinite miserie naturali che sono retaggio della carne! Questa é soluzione da accogliere ardentemente. Morire - dormire - sognare forse: ma qui é l' intoppo, quali sogni possano assalirci in quel sonno di morte quando ci siamo disfatti di questo tumulto della vita mortale, deve farci riflettere:  é la remora questa che di tanto prolunga la vita ai nostri tormenti. Chi vorrebbe, se no, sopportar le frustate e gli insulti del tempo, le angherie del tiranno, il disprezzo dell' uomo borioso, le angosce dell’amore respinto, gli indugi della legge, la prepotenza dei  grandi, i calci in faccia che il merito paziente riceve dai mediocri, quando di mano propria potrebbe saldare il suo conto con due dita di pugnale? Chi vorrebbe caricarsi di grossi fardelli imprecando e sudando sotto il peso di tutta una vita stracca, se non fosse il timore di qualche cosa, dopo la morte, la terra inesplorata donde mai non tornò alcun viaggiatore, a sgomentare la nostra volontà e a persuaderci di sopportare i nostri mali piuttosto che correre in cerca d' altri che non conosciamo? Così ci fa vigliacchi la coscienza; così l' incarnato naturale della determinazione si scolora al cospetto del pallido pensiero. E così imprese di grande importanza e rilievo sono distratte dal loro naturale corso: e dell' azione perdono anche il nome"*​... Sono stato chiaro?... Meditate gente... Meditate...​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Luglio 2007)

*Beh*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Amica Bruja... Ma che dici?... Vedi, la mia analisi è perfetta... E descrive esattamente la situazione del nostro caro amico... Che, in realtà, se guardi bene, ha, in qualche modo, SCELTO... Ovvero, come molti traditi, ancora disorientati, ancora immersi in una confusa fase di pre-circospezione, orfani di quella fiducia magica, infantile, della situazione pre-tradimento, *SCEGLIE DI NON SCEGLIERE*... Perché ora, *NON PUO'* *FARLO*... Sta lì... Con i tabulati in mano... Sta lì... A cercare la "_verità e le ragioni_"... Sta lì... Annichilito... Stordito... Sbalordito... Attonito... Ferito nel profondo... E' Amleto... Ha visto il fantasma... Della sua fiducia perduta... Ora, è "_ibernato_"... Nell'inazione... Bruja, ecco Amleto, ecco l'immenso Shakespeare, ecco il "_tradito_":
> 
> "*Essere o non essere; questo é il problema: se sia più nobile nell'animo sopportare i sassi e i dardi dell' oltraggiosa Fortuna, o prender l' armi contro un mare di guai e contrastandoli por fine ad essi. Morire - dormire - nulla più; e con un sonno dire che noi poniamo fine alla doglia del cuore e alle infinite miserie naturali che sono retaggio della carne! Questa é soluzione da accogliere ardentemente. Morire - dormire - sognare forse: ma qui é l' intoppo, quali sogni possano assalirci in quel sonno di morte quando ci siamo disfatti di questo tumulto della vita mortale, deve farci riflettere: é la remora questa che di tanto prolunga la vita ai nostri tormenti. Chi vorrebbe, se no, sopportar le frustate e gli insulti del tempo, le angherie del tiranno, il disprezzo dell' uomo borioso, le angosce dell’amore respinto, gli indugi della legge, la prepotenza dei grandi, i calci in faccia che il merito paziente riceve dai mediocri, quando di mano propria potrebbe saldare il suo conto con due dita di pugnale? Chi vorrebbe caricarsi di grossi fardelli imprecando e sudando sotto il peso di tutta una vita stracca, se non fosse il timore di qualche cosa, dopo la morte, la terra inesplorata donde mai non tornò alcun viaggiatore, a sgomentare la nostra volontà e a persuaderci di sopportare i nostri mali piuttosto che correre in cerca d' altri che non conosciamo? Così ci fa vigliacchi la coscienza; così l' incarnato naturale della determinazione si scolora al cospetto del pallido pensiero. E così imprese di grande importanza e rilievo sono distratte dal loro naturale corso: e dell' azione perdono anche il nome"*​
> 
> ... Sono stato chiaro?... Meditate gente... Meditate...​


Shakespeare ...mica cotiche...


----------



## Nobody (4 Luglio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Shakespeare ...mica cotiche...


Letto attentamente, questo passo è terribile...fa paura.


----------



## Iris (4 Luglio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Letto attentamente, questo passo è terribile...fa paura.


Cosa L'Amleto? Certo è terribile...ma è assolutamente perfetto.


----------



## Old trudi (4 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Amica Bruja... Ma che dici?... Vedi, la mia analisi è perfetta... E descrive esattamente la situazione del nostro caro amico... Che, in realtà, se guardi bene, ha, in qualche modo, SCELTO... Ovvero, come molti traditi, ancora disorientati, ancora immersi in una confusa fase di pre-circospezione, orfani di quella fiducia magica, infantile, della situazione pre-tradimento, *SCEGLIE DI NON SCEGLIERE*... Perché ora, *NON PUO'* *FARLO*... Sta lì... Con i tabulati in mano... Sta lì... A cercare la "_verità e le ragioni_"... Sta lì... Annichilito... Stordito... Sbalordito... Attonito... Ferito nel profondo... E' Amleto... Ha visto il fantasma... Della sua fiducia perduta... Ora, è "_ibernato_"... Nell'inazione... Bruja, ecco Amleto, ecco l'immenso Shakespeare, ecco il "_tradito_":
> 
> "*Essere o non essere; questo é il problema: se sia più nobile nell'animo sopportare i sassi e i dardi dell' oltraggiosa Fortuna, o prender l' armi contro un mare di guai e contrastandoli por fine ad essi. Morire - dormire - nulla più; e con un sonno dire che noi poniamo fine alla doglia del cuore e alle infinite miserie naturali che sono retaggio della carne! Questa é soluzione da accogliere ardentemente. Morire - dormire - sognare forse: ma qui é l' intoppo, quali sogni possano assalirci in quel sonno di morte quando ci siamo disfatti di questo tumulto della vita mortale, deve farci riflettere: é la remora questa che di tanto prolunga la vita ai nostri tormenti. Chi vorrebbe, se no, sopportar le frustate e gli insulti del tempo, le angherie del tiranno, il disprezzo dell' uomo borioso, le angosce dell’amore respinto, gli indugi della legge, la prepotenza dei grandi, i calci in faccia che il merito paziente riceve dai mediocri, quando di mano propria potrebbe saldare il suo conto con due dita di pugnale? Chi vorrebbe caricarsi di grossi fardelli imprecando e sudando sotto il peso di tutta una vita stracca, se non fosse il timore di qualche cosa, dopo la morte, la terra inesplorata donde mai non tornò alcun viaggiatore, a sgomentare la nostra volontà e a persuaderci di sopportare i nostri mali piuttosto che correre in cerca d' altri che non conosciamo? Così ci fa vigliacchi la coscienza; così l' incarnato naturale della determinazione si scolora al cospetto del pallido pensiero. E così imprese di grande importanza e rilievo sono distratte dal loro naturale corso: e dell' azione perdono anche il nome"*​
> 
> ... Sono stato chiaro?... Meditate gente... Meditate...​


 vero è la determinazione ,Amleto però finisce male..
determinazione camuffata da affetto ,da voglia di ricucire ,mi piace l'idea del cerchio magico di sogni infranti ,il non potere ,il non volere infrangerli  per sè e per gli altri,anche se trovi le ragioni sono ormai immodificabili,non si torna nel passato ,sono esili ragioni talora ,sensazioni non capite ,spiragli di comunicazione ignorati ,travolti dal tran tran della vita ,polvere di qui e di là ,stanchezza ,noia ,forse per alcuni la voglia di evadere troppo forte ,troppo emozionante ,per altri la capacità di trovare una compensazione in un altro tipo di amore per i figli ,l'idea di famiglia..quando tutto naufraga si è lì annichiliti entrambi,le colpe non servono più ,ci sono state ,restano stupore ed umiliazione,difficoltà di vivere come prima ,e allora?


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Luglio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Letto attentamente, questo passo è terribile...fa paura.


... Amico mio... E' la paura che sorge... Quando l'uomo guarda al fondo di se stesso...


----------



## Bruja (4 Luglio 2007)

*Già*



Iris ha detto:


> Cosa L'Amleto? Certo è terribile...ma è assolutamente perfetto.


Ma bisogna essere Amleto e ragionare come Amleto, diversamente si vive ciò che accade senza capire perchè accade e interrogandosi sul fato e sulla propria ventura.
D'altronde non esiste tragedia umana che non abbia fascino....
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Luglio 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> vero è la determinazione ,Amleto però finisce male..
> determinazione camuffata da affetto ,da voglia di ricucire ,mi piace l'idea del cerchio magico di sogni infranti ,il non potere ,il non volere infrangerli per sè e per gli altri,anche se trovi le ragioni sono ormai immodificabili,non si torna nel passato ,sono esili ragioni talora ,sensazioni non capite ,spiragli di comunicazione ignorati ,travolti dal tran tran della vita ,polvere di qui e di là ,stanchezza ,noia ,forse per alcuni la voglia di evadere troppo forte ,troppo emozionante ,per altri la capacità di trovare una compensazione in un altro tipo di amore per i figli ,l'idea di famiglia..quando tutto naufraga si è lì annichiliti entrambi,le colpe non servono più ,ci sono state ,restano stupore ed umiliazione,difficoltà di vivere come prima ,e allora?


... Allora... a circospezione avvenuta... *SI SCEGLIE*... Senza pianti, senza rancori... Si esce dall'infanzia...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma bisogna essere Amleto e ragionare come Amleto, diversamente si vive ciò che accade senza capire perchè accade e interrogandosi sul fato e sulla propria ventura.
> D'altronde non esiste tragedia umana che non abbia fascino....
> Bruja


... Bruja, c'è un Amleto in ognuno di noi... Amleto è l'universalità dell'uomo... Questa è la grandezza di Shakespeare... Ci siamo tutti...


----------



## Old trudi (4 Luglio 2007)

*chensamurai*

*dura,t'assicuro ,ma inprorogabile questa scelta ..ok si esce dall'infanzia ,peccato che per alcuni quest'infanzia duri per sempre..età d'oro perpetua ,o finzione di età d'oro ,sotto sotto chissà cosa c'è..*perchè questo tuo nick?
Altro problema che mi assilla tu lasci uno da cui ti senti tradita ,perchè non puoi più avere fiducia in lui ,ti carichi un altro che magari ha tradito ed è stato lasciato ,ossia se l'ipotesi posta in incipit è verificabile ,ti carichi di un traditore in pectore..quindi delle due l'una ,con buona pace di ideali e sentimenti e sensazioni e fiducia e stima reciproca ti adegui,o resti sola ..o ti trovi un tradito come te 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   che però non si pianga addosso..
sai che allegria in casa ..ne ho letti qui di traditi ,tutti un pò psicologicamente devastati : modello 1)mi spezzo ma non mi piego ,mi innamoro in modo compulsivo,subito e ritrovo me stesso
2)non capisco perchè, non me lo merito ,la amo più di me stesso ,l'amerò per sempre
3)solo un tal Paolo ,mi sembra,comparso per un attimi sembrava consapevole
4)visto che innamorarsi di nuovo richiede un abbandono totale ,atto di profonda fiducia sai che casino..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Luglio 2007)

*...*



trudi ha detto:


> *dura,t'assicuro ,ma inprorogabile questa scelta ..ok si esce dall'infanzia ,peccato che per alcuni quest'infanzia duri per sempre..età d'oro perpetua ,o finzione di età d'oro ,sotto sotto chissà cosa c'è..*perchè questo tuo nick?
> Altro problema che mi assilla tu lasci uno da cui ti senti tradita ,perchè non puoi più avere fiducia in lui ,ti carichi un altro che magari ha tradito ed è stato lasciato ,ossia se l'ipotesi posta in incipit è verificabile ,ti carichi di un traditore in pectore..quindi delle due l'una ,con buona pace di ideali e sentimenti e sensazioni e fiducia e stima reciproca ti adegui,o resti sola ..o ti trovi un tradito come te
> 
> 
> ...


Ho avuto anch'io simili pensieri sconfortanti


----------



## Nobody (4 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Amico mio... E' la paura che sorge... *Quando l'uomo guarda al fondo di se stesso*...


Vero, Chen!


----------



## Old trudi (4 Luglio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho avuto anch'io simili pensieri sconfortanti


mi sa che possiamo diventare amiche noi due ...waw ma giuro non piangiamo..ci facciamo una risata..hai letto la Serrano ..racconta storie così ,finiscono quasi bene ..


----------



## Bruja (4 Luglio 2007)

*Chew*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Bruja, c'è un Amleto in ognuno di noi... Amleto è l'universalità dell'uomo... Questa è la grandezza di Shakespeare... Ci siamo tutti...


Che ci sia è possibile, che si evidenzi e ci se ne accorga è ogni volta da dimostrare...
Credi che oggi Amleto avrebbe le stesse reazioni scoprendo le complicità della madre con lo zio? 
Certo che c'è Amleto in ognuno di noi, ma le reazioni sono quelle di alcuni secoli dopo e pensare che il tempo non intervenga nelle vicende umane è pensare che la letteratura abbia ogni risposta. E' l'uomo in sè che le ha, come le aveva prima di Shakespeare.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Luglio 2007)

*chissà*



Bruja ha detto:


> Che ci sia è possibile, che si evidenzi e ci se ne accorga è ogni volta da dimostrare...
> Credi che oggi Amleto avrebbe le stesse reazioni scoprendo le complicità della madre con lo zio?
> Certo che c'è Amleto in ognuno di noi, ma le reazioni sono quelle di alcuni secoli dopo e pensare che il tempo non intervenga nelle vicende umane è pensare che la letteratura abbia ogni risposta. E' l'uomo in sè che le ha, come le aveva prima di Shakespeare.
> Bruja


Ma, per fortuna, la vicenda della madre e dello zio di Amleto o di Macbeth sono considerate orribili ancora oggi.


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Luglio 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> *dura,t'assicuro ,ma inprorogabile questa scelta ..ok si esce dall'infanzia ,peccato che per alcuni quest'infanzia duri per sempre..età d'oro perpetua ,o finzione di età d'oro ,sotto sotto chissà cosa c'è..*perchè questo tuo nick?
> Altro problema che mi assilla tu lasci uno da cui ti senti tradita ,perchè non puoi più avere fiducia in lui ,ti carichi un altro che magari ha tradito ed è stato lasciato ,ossia se l'ipotesi posta in incipit è verificabile ,ti carichi di un traditore in pectore..quindi delle due l'una ,con buona pace di ideali e sentimenti e sensazioni e fiducia e stima reciproca ti adegui,o resti sola ..o ti trovi un tradito come te
> 
> 
> ...


... I PRESUPPOSTI amica mia... Sono i PRESUPPOSTI ad essere sbagliati... E' la TROPPA INFANZIA che si fa "_Promessa eterna_" ad essere sbagliata... E' la magica ibernazione dell'eterno fluire, l'illusione del "_per sempre_"... Un ritorno all'utero materno... che NON C'E' PIU'... Troppa infanzia nei presupposti, amica mia... "_Amici per sempre_"... "_Insieme per sempre_"... "_Ti amerò per sempre_"... L'illusione del "NOI ETERNO", la SIMBIOSI dell'utero materno, che tracima nella vita adulta e la colora della nostra INFANZIA... Capisci?... Non esistono mondi iperuranici platonici di promesse eterne e perfette... Esistono uomini e donne imperfetti nel loro amore imperfetto... Caduco... Mortale come le loro carni... Corruttibile come il loro sangue... Tutto il resto, è PURA METAFISICA... BANALITA'... BANALE ed INFANTILE come solo una promessa o un progetto "_per l'eternità_" sa esserlo...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Luglio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma, per fortuna, la vicenda della madre e dello zio di Amleto o di Macbeth sono considerate orribili ancora oggi.


... Bene, ho sempre pensato che tu non capissi un cavolo di nulla... Ora è ufficiale... Eccone la prova... Hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Bruja (4 Luglio 2007)

*Dici?*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma, per fortuna, la vicenda della madre e dello zio di Amleto o di Macbeth sono considerate orribili ancora oggi.


Certo orribili, ma accadono, anche se sono moralmente perseguibili. 
Ma credi che Amleto oggi farebbe le stesse scelte? O non piuttosto deuncerebbe lo zio per omicidio e la madre per complicità.... e salirebbe sul trono!
Shakespeare ha dipinto come l'essere umano dovrebbe essere e comportarsi di fronte alle proprie tragedie..... ma ha anche descritto le sue miserie, la sua follìa, le sue inadeguatezze. 
Nelle tragedie l'ideale e la levatura del savio o del folle è salva; nella vita, anche allora le cose andavano molto diversamente. Povero Amleto, avrebbe dovuto avere un Richelieu, un Mazarino, un Alberoni come consigliere.... 
Bruja


----------



## Old fravahe (4 Luglio 2007)

*Almeno lei*

... Bene, ho sempre pensato che tu non capissi un cavolo di nulla... Ora è ufficiale... Eccone la prova... Hi, hi, hi...[/quote]

mmamma mia che risatina inquietante.
Però devi ammettere che ha delle bellissime gambe! (E secondo me, anche una bella testa a servizio dell'umanità che ha bisogno dei suoi consigli)


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Che ci sia è possibile, che si evidenzi e ci se ne accorga è ogni volta da dimostrare...
> Credi che oggi Amleto avrebbe le stesse reazioni scoprendo le complicità della madre con lo zio?
> Certo che c'è Amleto in ognuno di noi, ma le reazioni sono quelle di alcuni secoli dopo e pensare che il tempo non intervenga nelle vicende umane *è pensare che la letteratura abbia ogni risposta. E' l'uomo in sè che le ha, come le aveva prima di Shakespeare*.
> Bruja


... Bruja, gli accadimenti sono una SCUSA, rappresentano il CONTINGENTE... Madri e zii, sono accidentali... Sono i "_vissuti_" di Amleto, che sono UNIVERSALI... Ogni uomo è in lui... E lui è in noi...

... Bruja, è l'UNIVERSO che ha le RISPOSTE... L'uomo pone le *DOMANDE*...


----------



## Bruja (4 Luglio 2007)

*fravahe*



fravahe ha detto:


> ... Bene, ho sempre pensato che tu non capissi un cavolo di nulla... Ora è ufficiale... Eccone la prova... Hi, hi, hi...


mmamma mia che risatina inquietante.
Però devi ammettere che ha delle bellissime gambe! (E secondo me, anche una bella testa a servizio dell'umanità che ha bisogno dei suoi consigli)[/quote]

Mai letto un complimento così insinuante...  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Luglio 2007)

*...*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Bene, ho sempre pensato che tu non capissi un cavolo di nulla... Ora è ufficiale... Eccone la prova... Hi, hi, hi...


Ti informo educatamente che non ho intenzione di rispondere alle tue provocazioni.

P.S. Non ritengo responsabili dei tuoi comportamenti i tuoi genitori.


----------



## Bruja (4 Luglio 2007)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Bruja, gli accadimenti sono una SCUSA, rappresentano il CONTINGENTE... Madri e zii, sono accidentali... Sono i "_vissuti_" di Amleto, che sono UNIVERSALI... Ogni uomo è in lui... E lui è in noi...
> 
> ... Bruja, è l'UNIVERSO che ha le RISPOSTE... L'uomo pone le *DOMANDE*...


E tu sei proprio certo che queste risposte vengano date? o sempliocemente l'universo le ha e quasi sempre se le tiene????
Comunque trovo che i vissuti di Re Lear e del Macbeth siano meglio applicabili alla nostra contemporaneità!
Bruja


----------



## Old fravahe (4 Luglio 2007)

_ Mai letto un complimento così insinuante..._









Bruja[/quote]


Posso?

Prroooooooootttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt

quando ci vuole ci vuole


----------



## Old trudi (4 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... I PRESUPPOSTI amica mia... Sono i PRESUPPOSTI ad essere sbagliati... E' la TROPPA INFANZIA che si fa "_Promessa eterna_" ad essere sbagliata... E' la magica ibernazione dell'eterno fluire, l'illusione del "_per sempre_"... Un ritorno all'utero materno... che NON C'E' PIU'... Troppa infanzia nei presupposti, amica mia... "_Amici per sempre_"... "_Insieme per sempre_"... "_Ti amerò per sempre_"... L'illusione del "NOI ETERNO", la SIMBIOSI dell'utero materno, che tracima nella vita adulta e la colora della nostra INFANZIA... Capisci?... Non esistono mondi iperuranici platonici di promesse eterne e perfette... Esistono uomini e donne imperfetti nel loro amore imperfetto... Caduco... Mortale come le loro carni... Corruttibile come il loro sangue... Tutto il resto, è PURA METAFISICA... BANALITA'... BANALE ed INFANTILE come solo una promessa o un progetto "_per l'eternità_" sa esserlo...


ossia non credi nelmondo reale ,solo nell'"idea" dell'amore ,anzi dell'amore ideale,questa banal-fisica -real specie di amore è quindi una splendida utopia ..teoria delle illusioni ,ci starebbe bene Leopardi ,un pò di Zibaldone quindi ,aspiriamo ad un amore perfetto ,eterno incorruttibile e mettiamo in scena un mediocre amore reale ,a tempo ,con tutti i suoi limiti..può essere vero,io non mi ci trovavo poi così male in questa mimesi imperfetta e sbiadita di amore e in questa mimesi di famiglia ,non vivo nell'iperuranio conosco i limiti della realtà sensibile..per te uscire dall'infanzia è quindi prendere atto del'impossibilità di sentimenti e conseguenti legami solidi,penso si possa amare consapevolmente ,con tutti i se e i ma del "consapevolmente ",penso si possa essere felici ,così ,di quello che si crea ,di quello che si crede ,dei legami che si stringono..domanda :sei felice


----------



## Old Angel (4 Luglio 2007)

Azzz non pensavo che dietro le mie corna ci fosse tutto sto po po di roba


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Luglio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti informo educatamente che non ho intenzione di rispondere alle tue provocazioni.
> 
> P.S. Non ritengo responsabili dei tuoi comportamenti i tuoi genitori.


... Non sono "_provocazioni_", credimi... Semplicemente, ritengo che una persona che definisce delle "*TRAGEDIE*", come vicende, ritenute, per fortuna, "*ORRIBILI*", secondo me, non sa nemmeno cosa siano delle "*TRAGEDIE*": 

Genere fondamentale del teatro *drammatico *caratterizzato dalla narrazione di *fatti gravi* riguardanti personaggi importanti e dallo *scioglimento luttuoso della trama*;​... Riesci a capire?... Una TRAGEDIA, è quel che deve essere... Ovvero, una TRAGEDIA... Come un albero è un albero... E una foglia... Pensa te!... Una foglia... Hi, hi, hi... ​


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Luglio 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> ossia non credi nelmondo reale ,solo nell'"idea" dell'amore ,anzi dell'amore ideale,questa banal-fisica -real specie di amore è quindi una splendida utopia ..teoria delle illusioni ,ci starebbe bene Leopardi ,un pò di Zibaldone quindi ,aspiriamo ad un amore perfetto ,eterno incorruttibile e mettiamo in scena un mediocre amore reale ,a tempo ,con tutti i suoi limiti..può essere vero,io non mi ci trovavo poi così male in questa mimesi imperfetta e sbiadita di amore e in questa mimesi di famiglia ,non vivo nell'iperuranio conosco i limiti della realtà sensibile..per te uscire dall'infanzia è quindi prendere atto del'impossibilità di sentimenti e conseguenti legami solidi,penso si possa amare consapevolmente ,con tutti i se e i ma del "consapevolmente ",penso si possa essere felici ,così ,di quello che si crea ,di quello che si crede ,dei legami che si stringono..domanda :sei felice


... Credo nei legami solidi... Non credo nei legami ETERNI... Non credo nelle "_Dichiarazioni d'intenti_", nelle "_promesse_" che perforano il tempo e lo spazio... Non credo nella *METAFISICA*, qualsiasi abito indossi, foss'anche il più seducente... Catullo ha scritto che le promesse degli amanti sono scritte sull'acqua... Io dico dobbiamo assumere la forma dell'acqua... Che non ha forma... E le possiede tutte... 

... E sono FELICE... perché amo l'uomo e la donna REALI... Carne ed ossa... Sangue... Sudore... Lacrime... Bocche che ridono, bocche che baciano, debolezze, errori, felicità, delusioni, abbracci, baci, carezze e ceffoni... L'uomo e la donna REALI... Non mi interessa la METAFISICA... Non mi interessa l'OLTRETOMBA MORALE... Uno sguardo, un gesto, una nota di un sax, un profumo... Questo è il MIO MONDO... Privo di giudizio... Senza COLPA... Dove c'è posto per tutti e per nessuna METAFISICA... Se tradisci, "BENE"... Se non tradisci, "BENE"... Se non fai nulla, "BENE"... Il "BENE" del REALE... Di ciò che E' e che ESISTE... Non il "BENE" MORALE... OLTRETOMBALE... CADAVERICO...

... Gesù era Giuda, amica mia... Se Dio si è incarnato, non può che averlo fatto nella carne dell'ULTIMO DI NOI... Non credi?...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Luglio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Azzz non pensavo che dietro le mie corna ci fosse tutto sto po po di roba


... Non "_dietro_" le tue corna... "_Sto po po di roba_", SONO le tue corna... Hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Bruja (4 Luglio 2007)

*Angel*



Angel ha detto:


> Azzz non pensavo che dietro le mie corna ci fosse tutto sto po po di roba


 
Dipende dalla metratura che hanno!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (4 Luglio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Azzz non pensavo che dietro le mie corna ci fosse tutto sto po po di roba


Gia' e manco ci puoi ricavare suppellettili... e' tutta robaccia


----------



## Old trudi (4 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Credo nei legami solidi... Non credo nei legami ETERNI... Non credo nelle "_Dichiarazioni d'intenti_", nelle "_promesse_" che perforano il tempo e lo spazio... Non credo nella *METAFISICA*, qualsiasi abito indossi, foss'anche il più seducente... Catullo ha scritto che le promesse degli amanti sono scritte sull'acqua... Io dico dobbiamo assumere la forma dell'acqua... Che non ha forma... E le possiede tutte...
> 
> ... E sono FELICE... perché amo l'uomo e la donna REALI... Carne ed ossa... Sangue... Sudore... Lacrime... Bocche che ridono, bocche che baciano, debolezze, errori, felicità, delusioni, abbracci, baci, carezze e ceffoni... L'uomo e la donna REALI... Non mi interessa la METAFISICA... Non mi interessa l'OLTRETOMBA MORALE... Uno sguardo, un gesto, una nota di un sax, un profumo... Questo è il MIO MONDO... Privo di giudizio... Senza COLPA... Dove c'è posto per tutti e per nessuna METAFISICA... Se tradisci, "BENE"... Se non tradisci, "BENE"... Se non fai nulla, "BENE"... Il "BENE" del REALE... Di ciò che E' e che ESISTE... Non il "BENE" MORALE... OLTRETOMBALE... CADAVERICO...
> 
> ... Gesù era Giuda, amica mia... Se Dio si è incarnato, non può che averlo fatto nella carne dell'ULTIMO DI NOI... Non credi?...


mah può essere,debbo pensarci,debbo davvero pensarci ,mi sembra che tu salti un pò di palo in frasca
ok per legami solidi ,che è un modo di definire i legami eterni,nelle limitatezza della nostra precarietà forse e nel rispetto delle regole ,del codice del pur  limitato amor terreno
ho capito  la tua etica ,homo sum nihil humanum a me alienum puto ,no?
problema :brutto far soffrire chi si dice di amare non credi ?quello è MALE,allora si deve far i conti con il male che si può dispensare inavvertitamente ,superficialmente..che BENE è un BENE che semina MALE?..amico mio ..
Gesù lo lascerei da parte ,troppo grande Lui ,che tu ci creda o meno ,come UOMO in primis se restiamo nel conoscibile.
Tragedia è soprattutto affermazione di valori ,di contrasti irrisolvibili tra essere e dover essere ,tra leggi non scritte eterne inviolabili e legggi positive ,tra volontà e dovere,è riflessione corale sui limiti dell'essere uomo soprattutto 
ih ih :cinico il tuo sorrisetto ,meglio un ah ah


----------



## Old trudi (4 Luglio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Azzz non pensavo che dietro le mie corna ci fosse tutto sto po po di roba


carina questa davvero ,come arrampicarsi sugli specchi ..e non risolvere nulla ,puraspeculazione ..mah .. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   forsemeglioentrarci negli specchi ,no ,come Alice..


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E tu sei proprio certo che queste risposte vengano date? o sempliocemente l'universo le ha e quasi sempre se le tiene????
> Comunque trovo che i vissuti di Re Lear e del Macbeth siano meglio applicabili alla nostra contemporaneità!
> Bruja


... Ho forse sostenuto che poste le domande, arrivino le risposte?... Dove l'hai letto?... Le risposte sono in eterno divenire... Tutta l'epistemologia ce lo insegna... Ti dirò di più, mia cara: posta una domanda, sono possibili molte risposte... 

... Hai torto... L'universalità dell'Amleto è fuori discussione... E' ritenuta, da tutti i critici e gli studiosi, la più grande "tragedia" della storia del teatro... Tradotto in TUTTE le lingue del mondo... E' l'uomo universale... Sono le INFINITE ESIGENZE che MAI possono essere soddisfatte nell'atto REALE... Esprime una profonda "verità" ontologica... Organica... Strutturale...


----------



## Old trudi (4 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Ho forse sostenuto che poste le domande, arrivino le risposte?... Dove l'hai letto?... Le risposte sono in eterno divenire... Tutta l'epistemologia ce lo insegna... Ti dirò di più, mia cara: posta una domanda, sono possibili molte risposte...
> 
> ... Hai torto... L'universalità dell'Amleto è fuori discussione... E' ritenuta, da tutti i critici e gli studiosi, la più grande "tragedia" della storia del teatro... Tradotto in TUTTE le lingue del mondo... E' l'uomo universale... Sono le INFINITE ESIGENZE che MAI possono essere soddisfatte nell'atto REALE... Esprime una profonda "verità" ontologica... Organica... Strutturale...


siamo  sulle antinomie ..qui ,coerenti interpretazioni del reale a partire da presupposti differenti sostenunuti con argomentazioni ugualmente logiche


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Luglio 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> mah può essere,debbo pensarci,debbo davvero pensarci ,mi sembra che tu salti un pò di palo in frasca
> ok per legami solidi ,che è un modo di definire i legami eterni,nelle limitatezza della nostra precarietà forse e nel rispetto delle regole ,del codice del pur limitato amor terreno
> ho capito la tua etica ,homo sum nihil humanum a me alienum puto ,no?
> problema :brutto far soffrire chi si dice di amare non credi ?quello è MALE,allora si deve far i conti con il male che si può dispensare inavvertitamente ,superficialmente..che BENE è un BENE che semina MALE?..amico mio ..
> ...


... Ecco, vedi? "_Brutto_" (giudizio estetico-morale), "_far soffrire_" (dato ontologico), "_chi si dice di amare_" (Dichiarazione metafisica)... Ti piace mescolare le mele, con le pere... E le banane?


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Luglio 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> carina questa davvero ,come arrampicarsi sugli specchi ..e non risolvere nulla ,puraspeculazione ..mah ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... Proposta del tutto inopinata, amica mia... Se esiste un mondo di pura speculazione logica e intriso di paradossi metafisici, è proprio quello di Carroll... E di Alice... Lascia perdere... Per carità... Hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old trudi (4 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Ecco, vedi? "_Brutto_" (giudizio estetico-morale), "_far soffrire_" (dato ontologico), "_chi si dice di amare_" (Dichiarazione metafisica)... Ti piace mescolare le mele, con le pere... E le banane?


*brutto* è casuale,*non è estetico semmai etico*, avrei potuto usare altro aggettivo il senso è che sul piano ontologico tu (tu sì ,molti altri no)non puoi vivere al di là della morale,al di là della morale non solo individuale ma di gruppo,non sei una monade  credo..pere a mele ,e banane e rose e viole  la vita è così ,se ci sei dentro


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Luglio 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> *brutto* è casuale,*non è estetico semmai etico*, avrei potuto usare altro aggettivo il senso è che sul piano ontologico tu (tu sì ,molti altri no)non puoi vivere al di là della morale,al di là della morale non solo individuale ma di gruppo,non sei una monade credo..pere a mele ,e banane e rose e viole la vita è così ,se ci sei dentro


... Ho capito... Non conosci Nietzsche... Sai, nel 1886, ha scritto "_Al di là del bene e del male_"... E' un'opera che, se si vuole capire la modernità, non può non essere letta e studiata... Ha criticato la morale, il "platonismo" e il cristianesimo... Leggi, amica mia, leggi... Poi vieni da me... E ne parliamo...


----------



## Bruja (4 Luglio 2007)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Ho forse sostenuto che poste le domande, arrivino le risposte?... Dove l'hai letto?... Le risposte sono in eterno divenire... Tutta l'epistemologia ce lo insegna... Ti dirò di più, mia cara: posta una domanda, sono possibili molte risposte...
> 
> ... Hai torto... L'universalità dell'Amleto è fuori discussione... E' ritenuta, da tutti i critici e gli studiosi, la più grande "tragedia" della storia del teatro... Tradotto in TUTTE le lingue del mondo... E' l'uomo universale... Sono le INFINITE ESIGENZE che MAI possono essere soddisfatte nell'atto REALE... Esprime una profonda "verità" ontologica... Organica... Strutturale...


 
E' vero non lo hai detto.... 
Non metto in discussiomne l'universalità dell'Amleto, credo solo che le infinite domande possano trovare risposta non solo in Amleto.
Quanto alla più grande tragedia.... per essere grande è grande, ma anche i greci non scherzavano; ci abbiamo fondato dei complessi psicologici sulle loro tragedie.
Bruja


----------



## Old trudi (4 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Ho capito... Non conosci Nietzsche... Sai, nel 1886, ha scritto "_Al di là del bene e del male_"... E' un'opera che, se si vuole capire la modernità, non può non essere letta e studiata... Ha criticato la morale, il "platonismo" e il cristianesimo... Leggi, amica mia, leggi... Poi vieni da me... E ne parliamo...


in effetti un  poco superato pure lui mi pare ,mi spiace non conoscerlo bene ovvierò,la sua rilflessione sull'origine della tragedia mi ha però lasciata un pò perplessa da sempre..ok così non tediamo il pubblico tra ontologico -deontologico-illogico ripensavo ad Angel e alle corna ,e mi sono fatta una bella risata ,ah ah ,allegra ,il mio quasi ex sposo sostiene che io amo stare con le checche isteriche ,nel suo gergo uomini  che pensano parlano contestano fanno riferimenti ecc. ,gli altri come lui vivono ,c'est la vie,dice ,insomma avrebbe detto stringi ,sei inc....con me,e io gli avrei tanto voluto dare uno schiaffone ,tipo non solo mi tradisce ma pure non mi capisce.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   o forse mi tradisce perchè non mi capisce


----------



## Old trudi (4 Luglio 2007)

*a proposito di Alice*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Proposta del tutto inopinata, amica mia... Se esiste un mondo di pura speculazione logica e intriso di paradossi metafisici, è proprio quello di Carroll... E di Alice... Lascia perdere... Per carità... Hi, hi, hi...


oddio quante cose sa lei ...mi stupisce ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Luglio 2007)

*davvero?*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Non sono "_provocazioni_", credimi... Semplicemente, ritengo che una persona che definisce delle "*TRAGEDIE*", come vicende, ritenute, per fortuna, "*ORRIBILI*", secondo me, non sa nemmeno cosa siano delle "*TRAGEDIE*":
> 
> Genere fondamentale del teatro *drammatico *caratterizzato dalla narrazione di *fatti gravi* riguardanti personaggi importanti e dallo *scioglimento luttuoso della trama*;​
> ... Riesci a capire?... Una TRAGEDIA, è quel che deve essere... Ovvero, una TRAGEDIA... Come un albero è un albero... E una foglia... Pensa te!... Una foglia... Hi, hi, hi... ​


Se non è una provocazione mi deludi. Perché allora sei tu che non hai seguito la discussione e non hai compreso a cosa mi riferivo.
Se pensi che conoscere la definizione di tragedia sia un segno di cultura alta che deve essere spiegata...mi spiace per te.


----------



## Bruja (5 Luglio 2007)

*trudi*

Giuarda che essere traditi perchè non si è compresi è una delle motivazioni del tradimento stesso.  Viene spacciata per incapacità di comunicare ma la verità è che quasi mai si fa la fatica di cercare di comprendere, se si vede che tradire è più semplice e immediato! Ovvio che parliamo di persone che hanno questa indole!
Bruja


----------



## Old trudi (5 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Giuarda che essere traditi perchè non si è compresi è una delle motivazioni del tradimento stesso. Viene spacciata per incapacità di comunicare ma la verità è che quasi mai si fa la fatica di cercare di comprendere, se si vede che tradire è più semplice e immediato! Ovvio che parliamo di persone che hanno questa indole!
> Bruja


ma certo Bruja,in certe persone la capacità di parlare ,rielaborare è minima ,lasci rotolare il sassolino giù da una cima ,non te ne accorgi ,diviene una valanga ,travolge tutto ,se tu invece fossi intervenuto subito la situazione sarebbe sotto controllo,assolutamente...
cavolo io mi rendo conto di essere una che ama troppo ,tanto insomma ,da legami solidi ,da guardiamoci negli occhi ,ripagata male male dall'uomo che ho amato ,che infine amo ancora e che debbo lasciare se no mi strappa pezzo per pezzo la vita,dire che io ,finalmente ,ora che mi guardo con occhio critico mi piaccio ,non ho niente che non va,piaccio in genere agli altri ,mi stimano ..waw ne ho impiegato del tempo per riappropriarmi di me..Opposti che si attraggono ,lui mi stordiva con la sua vitalità ,con le sue battute ,con la sua capacità di trasfomare una tragediain una commedia ,con la sua adattabilità ,la sua capacità di mediare ,la tolleranza ...ora non mi ingannano più questi suoi pregi-difetti..ogni tanto però vorrei essere come lui.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Lui,lo sposo,al di là del bene e del male ,a-teo,a-tarassico,a-gnostico insomma A.A.A. dichiara ogni giorno di A-marmi,di essere così ,così fedifrago ,ma di amarmi ,ora è perfetto ,forse nn ha neppure storie in giro,o forse sì visto che ora siamo separati in casa ,io no ,sola solissima ,piena di dubbi ,ma io sono così ,cogito ergo sum..


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Luglio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se non è una provocazione mi deludi. Perché allora sei tu che non hai seguito la discussione e non hai compreso a cosa mi riferivo.
> Se pensi che conoscere la definizione di tragedia sia un segno di cultura alta che deve essere spiegata...mi spiace per te.


...Dovresti dispiacerti... Per te stessa...


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' vero non lo hai detto....
> Non metto in discussiomne l'universalità dell'Amleto, credo solo che le infinite domande possano trovare risposta non solo in Amleto.
> Quanto alla più grande tragedia.... per essere grande è grande, ma anche i greci non scherzavano; ci abbiamo fondato dei complessi psicologici sulle loro tragedie.
> Bruja


... Bruja, su questo, non posso che essere d'accordo con te...


----------



## Old trudi (5 Luglio 2007)

*chensam.*

sto rileggendo Nietzche ,Zaratustra lo conosco,bene ..il nichilismo non è pane per i miei denti ..meglio un antico o moderno idealismo(se esiste ancora)..sono fatta così


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Luglio 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> sto rileggendo Nietzche ,Zaratustra lo conosco,bene ..il nichilismo non è pane per i miei denti ..meglio un antico o moderno idealismo(se esiste ancora)..sono fatta così


... Bene, amica mia... Occupati PROPRIO di ciò che non fa per te... Capisci?... Frequenta PROPRIO le persone che detesti... Capisci?... Queste occupazioni e queste frequentazioni ti diranno molte cose di te... Che ancora non conosci...


----------



## Old trudi (5 Luglio 2007)

*filo-sofia*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Bene, amica mia... Occupati PROPRIO di ciò che non fa per te... Capisci?... Frequenta PROPRIO le persone che detesti... Capisci?... Queste occupazioni e queste frequentazioni ti diranno molte cose di te... Che ancora non conosci...


e cosa ne verrà fuori ? mah ,ogni tanto io proprio non capisco chi non ragiona come me ,ossia mi sforzo ,ma due rive di un fiume,seguo la logica del pensiero ma poi non ne ricavo nulla..felici però i nichilisti..davvero 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   io sono una rigida filo-loga (intendendo logos come parola ),mi sconcerto con la filo-sofia
verso quale approdo poi? ora mi dirai che è improprio trovare un approdo,valore metafisico e non fisico ..o che non capisco bene ..
brutto estetico ,ossia come dato sensoriale intendevi ? 
Mi scusino gli altri ,ma il chen.....mi intriga


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Luglio 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> e cosa ne verrà fuori ? mah ,ogni tanto io proprio non capisco chi non ragiona come me ,ossia mi sforzo ,ma due rive di un fiume,seguo la logica del pensiero ma poi non ne ricavo nulla..felici però i nichilisti..davvero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... Amica mia... Ne viene fuori che ti costringi ad ascoltare una diversa "canzone"... Ne viene fuori che esci dall'autoreferenzialità del tuo mondo e ti apri alla diversità... Ti rendi conto che il valore è nel cammino, lungo la strada, e non nella mèta... Nell'approdo... Fai uscire fuori le infinite "te stessa" che hai dentro... Non accontentarti di essere una sola... Visto che sei una sola MOLTITUDINE... Leggi Fernando Pessoa... Leggilo...


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> sto rileggendo Nietzche ,Zaratustra lo conosco,bene ..il nichilismo non è pane per i miei denti ..*meglio un antico o moderno idealismo(se esiste ancora)..sono fatta così*


Anche un nichilista lo può avere, credimi. L'unica cosa, è che sa che è solo un giocattolo per passare in questa vita.


----------



## Sereno (5 Luglio 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> e cosa ne verrà fuori ? mah ,ogni tanto io proprio non capisco chi non ragiona come me ,ossia mi sforzo ,ma due rive di un fiume,seguo la logica del pensiero ma poi non ne ricavo nulla..felici però i nichilisti..davvero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tranquilla che intriga anche loro basta leggere che prima lo snobbano ma poi gli cadono ai piedoni ste strionze.


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Luglio 2007)

Sereno ha detto:


> tranquilla che intriga anche loro basta leggere *che prima* lo snobbano ma poi gli cadono ai piedoni ste strionze.


... Impara a scrivere... Buonanotte.


----------



## Iris (5 Luglio 2007)

Io lo dico che lo amo!!!


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io lo dico che lo amo!!!


Si è capito da tempo, Iris


----------



## Lettrice (5 Luglio 2007)

Io no che poi si monta la testa 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Chen sto scherzando... lo sai che son burlona... non scatenarmi contro le tue ire...pleaseeee


----------



## Old trudi (5 Luglio 2007)

*nichilismo idealista*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche un nichilista lo può avere, credimi. L'unica cosa, è che sa che è solo un giocattolo per passare in questa vita.


ok allora ci provo ,con Pessoa intendo ,tanto vale ,per non morire lentamente(agli altricomevedi sto parlando ) fare esperimenti ,idealista nichilista ,idealista a tempore,idealista fisico e non metafisico anche tu sei così ,allora mi intrighi anche tu ..e continuo a chiedere venia agli altri ed alle altre 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ..


----------



## Old trudi (5 Luglio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io lo dico che lo amo!!!


chi ami Iris ? Chen nichilista ?


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> ok allora ci provo ,con Pessoa intendo ,tanto vale ,*per non morire lentamente*(agli altricomevedi sto parlando ) *fare esperimenti ,idealista nichilista ,idealista a tempore,idealista fisico* e non metafisico anche tu sei così ,allora mi intrighi anche tu ..e continuo a chiedere venia agli altri ed alle altre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un nichilista è obbligato ad essere così...un nichilista puro non può esistere, lo troveresti appeso al primo ramo.


----------



## Iris (5 Luglio 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> chi ami Iris ? Chen nichilista ?


 Lui sa..non mi fate arrossire


----------



## Old trudi (5 Luglio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un nichilista è obbligato ad essere così...un nichilista puro non può esistere, lo troveresti appeso al primo ramo.


infatti ,per lo più pazzi o suicidi


----------



## Old trudi (5 Luglio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Lui sa..non mi fate arrossire


è bello amare un nichilista ? che emozioni ti offre ?incomparabili? Ma dev'essere un bel tipo però..


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Luglio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Lui sa..non mi fate arrossire


... Iris, io so... E tu sai... La parola che tutti gli uomini conoscono (James Joyce, L'Ulisse)... AMORE...


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> infatti ,per lo più pazzi o suicidi


Jack London...ad esempio. Ma la lista è lunga.


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Luglio 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> è bello amare un nichilista ? che emozioni ti offre ?incomparabili? Ma dev'essere un bel tipo però..


... Certo che sono bello, cosa credi?... Ho un unico difetto... Sono alto 1.98 e peso 106 chili e 400 grammi... Di muscoli... Diciamo che sono molto ingombrante... Somiglio a Tom Selleck... Senza i baffi...


----------



## Old trudi (5 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Iris, io so... E tu sai... La parola che tutti gli uomini conoscono (James Joyce, L'Ulisse)... AMORE...


un nichilista innamorato di una donna con un mome di fiore ,è romanticissimo quindi che bello(estetico-etico)


----------



## Iris (5 Luglio 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> è bello amare un nichilista ? che emozioni ti offre ?incomparabili? Ma dev'essere un bel tipo però..


 Non è il suo nichilismo che mi interessa...


----------



## Old trudi (5 Luglio 2007)

*waw*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Certo che sono bello, cosa credi?... Ho un unico difetto... Sono alto 1.98 e peso 106 chili e 400 grammi... Di muscoli... Diciamo che sono molto ingombrante... Somiglio a Tom Selleck... Senza i baffi...


waw un omaccione ,con tante ideein testa ..


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Non è il suo nichilismo che mi interessa...


----------



## Old trudi (5 Luglio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Jack London...ad esempio. Ma la lista è lunga.


poi ?


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> un nichilista innamorato di una donna con un mome di fiore ,è romanticissimo quindi che bello(estetico-etico)


Ok, è cominciata la festa...chi porta da bere?


----------



## Old trudi (5 Luglio 2007)

*a proposito di chen..*



Iris ha detto:


> Non è il suo nichilismo che mi interessa...


bello?o solo ingombrante ?


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Luglio 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> waw un omaccione ,con tante ideein testa ..


... Pratico le arti marziali... E combatto a livello mondiale... Molti di voi, probabilmente, mi conoscono... Almeno quelli che si occupano del settore... Spero sempre di non venire individuato... Scrivo libri... Ho pubblicato nove libri di narrativa e altri tre di saggistica... Mi fermi qui... Altrimenti, tra poco, scrivo il mio nome e cognome... Numero di cellulare... E indirizzo...


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Luglio 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Io no che poi si monta la testa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*Donna Parajena*, di cosa hai paura, guardami negli occhi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...fissali ...e amantieni il mio sguardo..così..ma non ridere pero'.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






*x Per Chen*..ho letto...non mi basta..troppo facile una risposta cosi...dopo ti rispondo.


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> poi ?


Vuoi un necrologio? O è un'interrogazione?


----------



## Old trudi (5 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Pratico le arti marziali... E combatto a livello mondiale... Molti di voi, probabilmente, mi conoscono... Almeno quelli che si occupano del settore... Spero sempre di non venire individuato... Scrivo libri... Ho pubblicato nove libri di narrativa e altri tre di saggistica... Mi fermi qui... Altrimenti, tra poco, scrivo il mio nome e cognome... Numero di cellulare... E indirizzo...


ti prego fallo


----------



## Old trudi (5 Luglio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vuoi un necrologio? O è un'interrogazione?


fa tu  e tu come sei ?


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *Donna Parajena*, di cosa hai paura, guardami negli occhi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... Rispondi, mia cara, rispondi... Non mi sembrava una risposta "facile"... Comunque, rispondi... Poi vediamo...


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> fa tu e tu come sei ?


non lo so.


----------



## Old trudi (5 Luglio 2007)

*ah ah*



moltimodi ha detto:


> non lo so.




























   nihil ..


----------



## Iris (5 Luglio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vuoi un necrologio? O è un'interrogazione?


Mi sa che vuole altro....


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Luglio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> non lo so.


----------



## Iris (5 Luglio 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> bello?o solo ingombrante ?


 
In certe situazioni non si soffre alcun ingombro


----------



## Old trudi (5 Luglio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi sa che vuole altro....


ehi scopro un lato inedito ..del forum,capisco perchè vi divertite ..dov'è la festa


----------



## Old trudi (5 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


>


e l'altro ?(chen super man)


----------



## Iris (5 Luglio 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> ehi scopro un lato inedito ..del forum,capisco perchè vi divertite ..dov'è la festa


Frequenti poco ultimamente....


----------



## Old trudi (5 Luglio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Frequenti poco ultimamente....


dai mi ributto mi piace illato ludico ..ora però debbo fare la spesa ,se no sai che casino ..tutti maschi i miei figli e molti


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Luglio 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> ti prego fallo


... Hi, hi, hi... Non posso... Insegno filosofia all'università e ho uno studio privato di psicoterapia... Guarda che ho degli altri difetti non trascurabili... Ho avuto più di sessanta donne... Anzi, sono quasi a settanta... Ho tradito le mie fidanzate con le amanti... E le amanti con altre amanti... Insomma, se ci diamo la mano, io e te, è come mescolare l'acido nitrico (HNO3), l'acido solforico (H2SO4) e la glicerina (C3H8O3)... A 15 gradi Celsius... O 288 Kelvin... Hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Lettrice (5 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *Donna Parajena*, di cosa hai paura, guardami negli occhi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ironia in te leggo

Piacere mi fa


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


>


ad una domanda del genere non si può che rispondere così, se si è sinceri


----------



## Old trudi (5 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Hi, hi, hi... Non posso... Insegno filosofia all'università e ho uno studio privato di psicoterapia... Guarda che ho degli altri difetti non trascurabili... Ho avuto più di sessanta donne... Anzi, sono quasi a settanta... Ho tradito le mie fidanzate con le amanti... E le amanti con altre amanti... Insomma, se ci diamo la mano, io e te, è come mescolare l'acido nitrico (HNO3), l'acido solforico (H2SO4) e la glicerina (C3H8O3)... A 15 gradi Celsius... O 288 Kelvin... Hi, hi, hi...


sai che esplosione ..indimenticabile,dimenticavo sono molto carina ,e insegno all'università


----------



## Bruja (5 Luglio 2007)

*Chen*

In qualche modo la mia riservatezza mi ha penalizzato; in tempi in cui tu eri "vessato e contrastato" e si pregava di bannarti, avrei dovuto avere l'ardire di sciverti in privato per dirti che presentivo che TU sapevi che avresti avuto qui, prima o dopo, un tuo harem intellettuale..... 
Non sono nè una veggente nè una medium.... bastava leggere e intelleggere!
Many compliments.... seppure, a traguardo avvenuto, tu guardi oltre. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (5 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> In qualche modo la mia riservatezza mi ha penalizzato; in tempi in cui tu eri "vessato e contrastato" e si pregava di nannarti, avrei dovuto avere l'ardire di sciverti in privato per dirti che presentivo che TU sapevi che avresti avuto qui, prima o dopo, un tuo harem intellettuale.....
> Non sono nè una veggente nè una medium.... bastava leggere e intelleggere!
> Many compliments.... seppure, a traguardo avvenuto, tu guardi oltre.
> 
> ...


 
Dai che preparo gli ex voto 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi mamma dice sempre chi disprezza compra.. dici che centra qualcosa?


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Luglio 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> sai che esplosione ..indimenticabile,dimenticavo sono molto carina ,e insegno all'università


... Qui la questione si fa interessante... Veramente interessante... Pericolosamente interessante...


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dai che preparo gli ex voto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


avoja se c'entra.


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> In qualche modo la mia riservatezza mi ha penalizzato; in tempi in cui tu eri "vessato e contrastato" e si pregava di nannarti, avrei dovuto avere l'ardire di sciverti in privato per dirti che presentivo che TU sapevi che avresti avuto qui, prima o dopo, un tuo harem intellettuale.....
> Non sono nè una veggente nè una medium.... bastava leggere e intelleggere!
> Many compliments.... seppure, a traguardo avvenuto, tu guardi oltre.
> 
> ...


... Bruja, tu mi hai respinto, scacciato... Ti ho corteggiata in mille modi... Mi sono gettato ai tuoi piedi... Ma tu, niente... Insensibile, spietata... Hi, hi, hi... Lo sai bene che ho un debole per te... E sai anche il perché...


----------



## Old trudi (5 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Qui la questione si fa interessante... Veramente interessante... Pericolosamente interessante...


0k ci sentiamo ?


----------



## Iris (5 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> In qualche modo la mia riservatezza mi ha penalizzato; in tempi in cui tu eri "vessato e contrastato" e si pregava di nannarti, avrei dovuto avere l'ardire di sciverti in privato per dirti che presentivo che TU sapevi che avresti avuto qui, prima o dopo, un tuo harem intellettuale.....
> Non sono nè una veggente nè una medium.... bastava leggere e intelleggere!
> Many compliments.... seppure, a traguardo avvenuto, tu guardi oltre.
> 
> ...


 
Vedi...un errore imperdonabile....da te non me lo aspettavo!!!


----------



## sere (5 Luglio 2007)

Non vorrei esser intempestiva...ma vorrei ricordare a tutti voi che questo chen e lo stesso che ha minacciato una denuncia..e altro ancora ....denuncia che non ha avuto alcun esito perche mai prodotta fra l'altro....!!!


----------



## Iris (5 Luglio 2007)

sere ha detto:


> Non vorrei esser intempestiva...ma vorrei ricordare a tutti voi che questo chen e lo stesso che ha minacciato una denuncia..e altro ancora ....denuncia che non ha avuto alcun esito perche mai prodotta fra l'altro....!!!


 
L'amore perdona


----------



## anonimaa (5 Luglio 2007)

Anche la superficialità perdona...e abbiam visto con quali risultati!!!!


----------



## Bruja (5 Luglio 2007)

*Mah...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Dai che preparo gli ex voto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gli intellettuali hanno sempre esercitato una seduzione sottile, perfino se era "maledetti"....
Niente ex voto passiamo direttamente al treno bianco...  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> L'amore perdona


----------



## Lettrice (5 Luglio 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Gli intellettuali hanno sempre esercitato una seduzione sottile, perfino se era "maledetti"....
> Niente ex voto passiamo direttamente al treno bianco...
> 
> 
> ...


 
Anzi il "maledetto" becca anche di piu' 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Posso organizzare almeno un'apparizioncina... tanto per creare un po' di misticismo


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Anzi il "maledetto" becca anche di piu'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ovvio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Il fatto è che devi esserlo davvero, sennò se ti ci atteggi dopo 5 minuti ti ridono dietro


----------



## Lettrice (5 Luglio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ovvio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bho' dipende... da quanto e' convincente la messa in scena e da quanto sensibile sia la preda... ma io dico sempre che con qualche bombetta puzzolente si ottiene sempre l'effetto desiderato 

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: Ok per oggi basta... Badessa prega per me perche' ho peccato


----------



## Bruja (5 Luglio 2007)

*Chen*

Per certi versi è l'essere simile a te (ho precisato per certi versi), che mi ha reso consapevole e persuasa che è meglio che con te si "giochi di fioretto"!
Credo che il massimo piacere intellettuale sia appartare la "cultura nozionistica" per vivere quella dell'apprendimento.
Vado per il Chen sensei o passo al Chen pascià ?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja

p.s. Quando guardo un camino, più che essere affascinata dalla fiamma o dalla combustione del legno, penso alla pietra refrattaria che sta loro dietro e che vive il fuoco e vede la legna..... finchè dura il camino.


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bho' dipende... da quanto e' convincente la messa in scena e da quanto sensibile sia la preda... *ma io dico sempre che con qualche bombetta puzzolente si ottiene sempre l'effetto desiderato*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




























Quando guido, capita che qualcuna mi urla "...maledetto....ma che stronzo", però non mi è mai sembrato di far colpo.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Luglio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quando guido, capita che qualcuna mi urla "...maledetto....ma che stronzo", però non mi è mai sembrato di far colpo.


Puo' esse!!!


----------



## Bruja (5 Luglio 2007)

*Letty*

Dove la vuoi questa apparizione? Senti invece che la solita Lourdes, Fatima etc.... se facessimo, per equità, Abbiategrasso, Canicattì o S. Maria di Leuca???
Tanto qualunque trasferta è gratuita....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Fammi sapere, la Badessa avrebbe liberi venerdì, lunedì e mercoledì.... pare che le apparizioni nel giorni dispari vengano meglio!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Iris (5 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dove la vuoi questa apparizione? Senti invece che la solita Luordes, Fatima etc.... se facessimo, per equità, Abbiategrasso, Canicattì o S. Maria di Leuca???
> Tanto qualunque trasferta è gratuita....
> 
> 
> ...


 
Santa Maria di Leuca...che dite?


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Luglio 2007)

*MAH!*

O vi siete fatti di bagnacauda ieri sera o è iniziato l'attacco dei pasdaran con polverine allucinogene & similari!!


----------



## Lettrice (5 Luglio 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Dove la vuoi questa apparizione? Senti invece che la solita Luordes, Fatima etc.... se facessimo, per equità, Abbiategrasso, Canicattì o S. Maria di Leuca???
> Tanto qualunque trasferta è gratuita....
> 
> 
> ...


Senti non per risultare monotana...ma io proporrei S.Francesco che almeno lui gli animali li capiva


----------



## Iris (5 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> O vi siete fatti di bagnacauda ieri sera o è iniziato l'attacco dei pasdaran con polverine allucinogene & similari!!


Tranquillo, il solito cazzeggio..e dobbiamo pure passare il tempo!


----------



## Bruja (5 Luglio 2007)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Tranquillo, il solito cazzeggio..e dobbiamo pure passare il tempo!


Esatto, visto che il Feddy non ci fila di striscio...... 
Per S. Maria di Leuca proporrei una fiaccolata notturna in riva al mare.... per le giaculatorie ci portiamo il Feddy?? Che ne dite??
Però proponete qualcosa anche voi, non è che posso fare tutto io.... la Badessa ha detto che vuole il Convento "partecipante".....  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Bruja (5 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Esatto, visto che il Feddy non ci fila di striscio......
> Per S. Maria di Leuca proporrei una fiaccolata notturna in riva al mare.... per le giaculatorie ci portiamo il Feddy?? Che ne dite??
> Però proponete qualcosa anche voi, non è che posso fare tutto io.... la Badessa ha detto che vuole il Convento "partecipante".....
> 
> ...


 
p.s. Ops.... a Feddy gli facciamo impersonare S. Francesco? Lui è uno che vedo bene a parlare con gli uccellini....
(adesso arriva la bordata).... 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Mi sono anche autoquotata pensandoci..... AVEVO L'IMMAGINE DAVANTI AGLI OCCHI!!! E chi vedeva altro....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Luglio 2007)

*Sere*



sere ha detto:


> Non vorrei esser intempestiva...ma vorrei ricordare a tutti voi che questo chen e lo stesso che ha minacciato una denuncia..e altro ancora ....denuncia che non ha avuto alcun esito perche mai prodotta fra l'altro....!!!


 
Personalmente leggo e rispondo, è una cosa del tutto impersonale considerando che dopo l'episodio si rivolge quasi sempre coi toni necessari.


Se puoi qualcuno è sedotto dal personaggio oppure è lui che vuole esercitare questa prerogativa con due o tre carote è cosa che a me non  mi interessa .

non trovi Sere?


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> p.s. Ops.... a Feddy gli facciamo impersonare S. Francesco? Lui è uno che vedo bene a parlare con gli uccellini....
> (adesso arriva la bordata)....
> 
> 
> ...


No, dai, visto che son un povero cristo....porterò la croce!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quanto agli uccellini...solo femmine grazie!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Ps. Ma dov'è che non vi ho filato? Se intendi nei post di 'O professore...beh....vedete voi se val la pena!!


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Esatto, visto che il Feddy non ci fila di striscio......
> Per S. Maria di Leuca proporrei una fiaccolata notturna in riva al mare.... per le giaculatorie ci portiamo il Feddy?? Che ne dite??
> Però proponete qualcosa anche voi, non è che posso fare tutto io.... la Badessa ha detto che vuole il Convento "partecipante".....
> 
> ...


che va trovando Badessa oggi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  mica ho capito


----------



## Bruja (5 Luglio 2007)

*Micio...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> che va trovando Badessa oggi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vivacizzo, nulla di più, a parte dire quel che penso nelle e fra le righe...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja.


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vivacizzo, nulla di più, a parte dire quel che penso nelle e fra le righe......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ho letto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ..ho letto ...


----------



## Iris (5 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Personalmente leggo e rispondo, è una cosa del tutto impersonale considerando che dopo l'episodio si rivolge quasi sempre coi toni necessari.
> 
> 
> Se puoi qualcuno è sedotto dal personaggio oppure è lui che vuole esercitare questa prerogativa con due o tre carote è cosa che a me non mi interessa .
> ...


Io non so cosa intendete per seduzione virtuale...comunque l'ironia è prerogativa da coltivare...elimina i toni astiosi ed è sintomo di vera intelligenza.
Il problema non è di chi la esercita, ma di chi non la capisce...
E siccome non stiamo offendendo nessuno, credo si possa ironizzare senza cader nel volgare.


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> No, dai, visto che son un povero cristo....porterò la croce!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda che parlava agli uccellini, non alle passerotte


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Luglio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda che parlava agli uccellini, non alle passerotte


Che dici, allora cambiamo santo?? Mhhh...S. Antonio da Padova...può andare??


----------



## Tigre (5 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Che dici, allora cambiamo santo?? Mhhh...S. Antonio da Padova...può andare??


non si deve essere gelosi del samurai e forse si dovrebbe essere onesti e dire che sta sui coglioni non poco ma che è un bel personaggio e quando scrive seriamente sono cazzi per tutti a tenergli testa e lo abbiamo visto anche oggi quindi prendiamo atto delle cose come stanno.


----------



## Tigre (5 Luglio 2007)

sere ha detto:


> Non vorrei esser intempestiva...ma vorrei ricordare a tutti voi che questo chen e lo stesso che ha minacciato una denuncia..e altro ancora ....denuncia che non ha avuto alcun esito perche mai prodotta fra l'altro....!!!


la tua è solo invidia e basta perche dovresti digliele in faccia a lui queste cose e vedere cosa tio dice, chiarire le cose se ci tieni tanto, perchè altrimenti fai la figura dell'invidiosa piena di rancore.


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Che dici, allora cambiamo santo?? Mhhh...S. Antonio da Padova...può andare??


Almeno quello ce le trova


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2007)

Tigre ha detto:


> non si deve essere gelosi del samurai *e forse si dovrebbe essere onesti e dire che sta sui coglioni non poco* ma che è un bel personaggio e quando scrive seriamente sono cazzi per tutti a tenergli testa e lo abbiamo visto anche oggi quindi prendiamo atto delle cose come stanno.


...ma se ormai sta simpatico a tutti/e


----------



## Iris (5 Luglio 2007)

Tigre ha detto:


> non si deve essere gelosi del samurai e forse si dovrebbe essere onesti e dire che sta sui coglioni non poco ma che è un bel personaggio e quando scrive seriamente sono cazzi per tutti a tenergli testa e lo abbiamo visto anche oggi quindi prendiamo atto delle cose come stanno.


Tigrotto mio, sta tranquillo, qui si tiene testa a chiunque...ma non è mica quello il problema...
Io gli esami gli ho già fatti


----------



## Old trudi (5 Luglio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ma se ormai sta simpatico a tutti/e


non ci capisco molto ,siete in piena crisi mistica ? processione a S.Maria di Leuca ecc..va bene ma c'è il tipo fighissimo,intellettualissimo ,che si è fatto 70 o 80 donne recentemente,che in -segna all'università e vince i tornei..?


----------



## Iris (5 Luglio 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> non ci capisco molto ,siete in piena crisi mistica ? processione a S.Maria di Leuca ecc..va bene ma c'è il tipo fighissimo,intellettualissimo ,che si è fatto 70 o 80 donne recentemente,che in -segna all'università e vince i tornei..?


Trudi, lo convinceremo a partecipare alla processione...


----------



## Old trudi (5 Luglio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Trudi, lo convinceremo a partecipare alla processione...


ma non lo vedo più,dire che mi sto leggendo pessoa e nietzche,per tenergli testa ,per il resto me la cavo,sicura che ne valga la pena?bello s.maria di Leuca ..ma una bella chat-cazzeggio?


----------



## Iris (5 Luglio 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> ma non lo vedo più,dire che mi sto leggendo pessoa e nietzche,per tenergli testa ,per il resto me la cavo,sicura che ne valga la pena?


 
E chi lo conosce!!!!


----------



## Old trudi (5 Luglio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> E chi lo conosce!!!!


salto nel buio ,molto nlhilista ed adrenalinico.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  mi piace


----------



## Old trudi (5 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Qui la questione si fa interessante... Veramente interessante... Pericolosamente interessante...


dove sei finito bel maledetto nihilista ? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












 cambiato avatar ..troppo infantile ,da infanzia prolungata ,incapacità di  ecc. l'altro che ne dite ?


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> non ci capisco molto ,siete in piena crisi mistica ? processione a S.Maria di Leuca ecc..va bene *ma c'è il tipo* fighissimo,intellettualissimo ,che si è fatto 70 o 80 donne recentemente,che in -segna all'università e vince i tornei..?


Chen è il santo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Noi lo portiamo sulle spalle


----------



## Iris (5 Luglio 2007)

*MM*

Pesa più di cento chili...te la senti?

Trudi...tu sopra...te lo consiglio


----------



## Old trudi (5 Luglio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Chen è il santo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma pesa  più di 100 kili ed è alto quasi 2metri


----------



## Old trudi (5 Luglio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Pesa più di cento chili...te la senti?
> 
> Trudi...tu sopra...te lo consiglio








  sopra di lui dici?


----------

